# Good Ass Weed! Post All Your Pics



## moonshield (Mar 23, 2009)

*I havent seen enough threads involving bud pics in general and I got quite a few so I thought Id make this and post all mine. I think I get some amazing weed, see if you got shit that'll put mine to shame. Join in if you got a camera!*​


----------



## moonshield (Mar 23, 2009)

shits pretty good, not the best though


----------



## moonshield (Mar 23, 2009)

this shit was fire and i even found a black seed in it


----------



## moonshield (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## moonshield (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## moonshield (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## zerran elar (Mar 23, 2009)

Weight? total harvest weigth?


----------



## moonshield (Mar 23, 2009)

its not a grow, its just all my weed pictures ive accumulated over the past couple months


----------



## moonshield (Mar 23, 2009)

I want other pictures of weed to be posted here too!!


----------



## smokiee (Mar 23, 2009)

moonshield said:


> I want other pictures of weed to be posted here too!!


i dig your thread .. i have some pretty crazy lookin dank shit myself right now i wouldnt mind showing but all i have is a shitty cell phone camera


----------



## moonshield (Mar 23, 2009)

i guess im just lucky i got a nice sony camera for my birthday, Its pretty ill if I do say so myself. Should I post all my pics up until the shit i got right now? or should I wait until I get more posts?


----------



## moonshield (Mar 23, 2009)

I got some white rhino rightt now and its some incredibly potent product. I mean this shits a ten!


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 23, 2009)

i can easily put all those pics to shame haha and i have more as well i just got lazy lol after 10 

1. green houses super silver haze my buddy grew this it was straight fire 
2. gods gift
3. diamond bubba kush 
4. pure kush 
5. fire og kush 
6. purple kush 
7. blue lights 
8. sour og kush 
9. platinum bubba kush 
10. sfv og kush


----------



## Killacrip (Mar 23, 2009)

This is pics of my home grown crip, its the 24s!!!


----------



## moonshield (Mar 23, 2009)

plus rep kushking, those calyxes look like theyre just bursting with tricomes killacrip, sweet looking shit


----------



## moonshield (Mar 23, 2009)

these posts are exaclty why i made this thread, keep em coming, i wanna see the best, biggest nug ever


----------



## strangerdude562 (Mar 23, 2009)

i suck at taking pics, here's a little of some master kush I recently grew. This is the best pic out of all the bad ones I could find.


----------



## moonshield (Mar 23, 2009)

That shit on the right was some sort of skunk that had an incredibly citrus-y smell, absolute bomb


----------



## moonshield (Mar 23, 2009)

A quarter of skunk x haze












the skunk haze ripped open













look at all those crystals oozing out of that tiny little bud
https://www.rollitup.org/members/moonshield-19573-albums-bud-stuff-picture824865-dsc00168.jpg


----------



## moonshield (Mar 23, 2009)

better representative of the quality of that skunk haze, the stench was amazing


----------



## smokiee (Mar 23, 2009)

like i said shitty camera phone so dont be like your bud sucks if you cant even barely see the crystals this is all some ridiculously dank shit ... the phone just doesnt do it any justice. that being said 

purple trainwreck "the black" and OG kush


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 23, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> i can easily put all those pics to shame haha and i have more as well i just got lazy lol after 10
> 
> 1. green houses super silver haze my buddy grew this it was straight fire
> 2. gods gift
> ...


wooooooooo #9 and #7 is crazy lookin shit.

I've heard nothing bud good things about the super silver haze though, might try those in my next grow.


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Mar 23, 2009)

The last couple are of one of my owns girls.


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Mar 24, 2009)

here's some hindu purple hash some blue dream bud i picked up today at the club and some blue dream i got growing


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Mar 24, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> i can easily put all those pics to shame haha and i have more as well i just got lazy lol after 10
> 
> 1. green houses super silver haze my buddy grew this it was straight fire
> 2. gods gift
> ...


damn ur name says it all u r the kush king good shit bro


----------



## moonshield (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## moonshield (Mar 24, 2009)

that looks like some dense kind bud bloomer, but then again what kind bud isnt dense?


----------



## TheDankness (Mar 24, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> i can easily put all those pics to shame haha and i have more as well i just got lazy lol after 10
> 
> 1. green houses super silver haze my buddy grew this it was straight fire
> 2. gods gift
> ...


Seriously brother, this looks like the stuff I read about in the cannabible. I am jealous.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 24, 2009)

None of mine is outdoor so i'm not sure if its appropriate to post here, but here's some different nugs i've grown.
Except for the DPxBB its all from the same batch of bagseed.




















Didn't grow this ^^^ durban poisonxblueberry, got it from a friend.










I like this picture because it looks like the nug is flipping the bird.


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 24, 2009)

very nice spruce + rep 

heres some outdoor nuggies bubble gum and pretty pink lady 
and heres a pic from some of last yrs harvest from outside and then a pic of some lower buds i clipped off my super bubba kush clone that i got outside right now


----------



## SC3Stoner (Mar 24, 2009)

Got some of this purple yesterday. Bombest shit Id seen in a while!


----------



## jusrushfc (Mar 24, 2009)

Sweet looking nugs... thanx for making me smile!!.. lucky guy.


----------



## moonshield (Mar 24, 2009)

nice nugs, those shades of purple are intense and unique. To be honest ive never seen bud like that in real life yet. Im very fuckin high of some good heddies, dealer said it didnt have a name, but my cameras dead and cant find the charger so cant take pictures yet.


----------



## moonshield (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## moonshield (Mar 24, 2009)

thst shit i just posted isnt the shit i was talking about tho btw


----------



## moonshield (Mar 24, 2009)

this is kinda high quality bud around here, Id give the two differrent types pictured a 7.5, they were more mediocre than incredible


----------



## SC3Stoner (Mar 24, 2009)

picked up another sack just now hehe


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 25, 2009)

SC3Stoner said:


> picked up another sack just now hehe


Goddamn, thats some of the purplest bud i've seen. How does it smoke?


----------



## GrowTech (Mar 25, 2009)

Probably the best bud mentioned so far is the SFV OG... i'll upload some harvest pics I have stashed away after I get out of the tub.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 25, 2009)

dude wait wat?

in the tub and posting pics? and admitting it?


----------



## baduso (Mar 25, 2009)

still growing few weeks to go.....


----------



## moonshield (Mar 25, 2009)

nice plants, what region are you growing in?


----------



## moonshield (Mar 25, 2009)

...or wait thats just one plant


----------



## moonshield (Mar 25, 2009)

yo dude with the mad purple shit, hows it smoke? does it smoke like a motherfucker?! How much did you pay for a gram of that shit? i would never pay more for purple bud when the only difference is the color, that just seems like a blatant ripoff, but i dont know cuz i never smoked really purple bud, ive smoked bud with a little purple shades


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 25, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> Probably the best bud mentioned so far is the SFV OG... i'll upload some harvest pics I have stashed away after I get out of the tub.


yea my sfv og wins haha 

oh yea heres some outdoor trianwreck i just got 15 mins ago


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 25, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> yea my sfv og wins haha
> 
> oh yea heres some outdoor trianwreck i just got 15 mins ago


dammmmmmmmn i've always wanted to try trainwreck. Outdoor must be a spacey ass narcotic high.


----------



## SC3Stoner (Mar 25, 2009)

moonshield said:


> yo dude with the mad purple shit, hows it smoke? does it smoke like a motherfucker?! How much did you pay for a gram of that shit? i would never pay more for purple bud when the only difference is the color, that just seems like a blatant ripoff, but i dont know cuz i never smoked really purple bud, ive smoked bud with a little purple shades



Hey man that sheezy smoked clean and strong with a real "purpley" taste, if that makes any sense. Bag appeal was amazing. Almost looked black!

I payed 20/g... but Ill admit I would have paid upwards of $30 just so I could take it home and take pics hahaha

Shit like this doesnt pop up every day ya know


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 25, 2009)

damn bad that plant is a monster


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 25, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> dammmmmmmmn i've always wanted to try trainwreck. Outdoor must be a spacey ass narcotic high.


this is some of the best trainwreck i ever smoked it has a nice up high and a spicy taste and it taste even better in the vaporizer


----------



## grassified (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh god that purple bud looks FUCKING DANK.

that shit has some nice bag appeal. Damn I wish I could grow purple budz like that. Im gonna try giving my plants purple food coloring during the last days of flowering and see if they get all purply.


----------



## SC3Stoner (Mar 25, 2009)

Alright guys 1 more set of bud porn!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 26, 2009)

good lord dudes!! sc, that is the prettiest purps ive eve laid eyes on and kush, you're variety is unreal and all the highest grade a shit!! that is some of the dankest herb i've every seen, and i've been in the game a long time...nice fucking job...making a dude here in Florida really jealous..i gotta get out west, bad...here's what i'm puffing on, diesel ryder i just finished, still gotta cure another week...peace dudes and happy growing...


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Mar 26, 2009)

today im smoking on that platinum lavender hash n purple haze..and wishing i could smoke my plants buds already dammit


----------



## threepete23 (Mar 26, 2009)

that first picture looks like a damn raisin homegrown


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Mar 26, 2009)

hahaha holy shit it does huh i just looked at it again hahaha.. that shit is so bomb tho bro if u ever have a chance of getting it get it..here's another pic next to some purple hindu hash u can really tell its alot more shinny like platinum


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 26, 2009)

threepete23 said:


> that first picture looks like a damn raisin homegrown


yeah, that hash is staight funky looking, like real out of this world shit!! i wanna smoke it, yummmmm!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 26, 2009)

Hahahaha, my bud hooked me up with some good stuff today, he called it Golfcart, i thought that was pretty much the most hillarious name for a strain i've ever heard. 





Pretty good stuff though, and only 20 bones for an 8th.






Even getting good stuff for a good price sucks when you're buying it... damn being between harvests. 


At least i've got these girls (and a couple others ) on the horizon.


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Mar 26, 2009)

u guys gotta come to cali i get this shit all day its just pricey..$45 a gram and they got this other shit i always get called "purple honey bomb" its the shhhiiitttt..its actually a nug of lavender rolled (soaked) in honey oil then rolled in lavender kief and all the kief sticks to the oil..that one hitter quiter makes me high as a girafes ass


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 26, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> u guys gotta come to cali i get this shit all day its just pricey..$45 a gram and they got this other shit i always get called "purple honey bomb" its the shhhiiitttt..its actually a nug of lavender rolled (soaked) in honey oil then rolled in lavender kief and all the kief sticks to the oil..that one hitter quiter makes me high as a girafes ass


damn dude, i'm so jealous of you cali bastards, haha!!!!! i gotta get out there...what part you in homegrown?


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Mar 26, 2009)

haha yea we get good treatment out here in cali..santa cruz


----------



## krunkpot (Mar 26, 2009)

lol 45 dollar gram? sounds like some shenanagins to me. I get a gram of some fire shit for 10 bucks.


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Mar 26, 2009)

lol yea come to cali and buy from the club were i work..its more expensive when u buy from a cannabis club we got $60 grams of hash to and lower grade shit like yours for $25 a gram but if ur talkin bout gettin it off the streets then thats a whole different story..i can get hash for hella cheaper if i buy it from a homie of mine


----------



## baduso (Mar 26, 2009)

moonshield said:


> nice plants, what region are you growing in?


in new zealand
few more pics here
https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/156629-nz-backyard-grow.html
will post some when its done
POOOOOOFF!!!


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 26, 2009)

first pic is some headband bubble hash 25 a gram and u can also notice a smaller piece that looks different thats a piece of my buddies bubble hash and here some bluelights/hindu skunk keif only 15 gram from my buddy and the third pic is og kush moon rocks its an extract and it taste soo good and is really potent only 20 a gram from a local dispensary


----------



## Tacuache (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey on that diesel ryder what did you yield per plant. I am about to start growing some of that.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 26, 2009)

Tacuache said:


> Hey on that diesel ryder what did you yield per plant. I am about to start growing some of that.


there's a couple different pheno's of the diesel ryder, i had 2 little skinny ones that produced a half oz combined and then 2 huge, fat, bushy bitches that did a bit over an oz per plant...just use the biggest container you can and give em the perfect conditions, and you'll fucking love em, really nice strain...


----------



## zvinny (Mar 26, 2009)

northern lights


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 26, 2009)

zvinny said:


> northern lights


mmmm very very good to see that.

Growing some NL x skunk right now, can't wait 

What was total harvest weight? How many plants?

Buds look great.


----------



## zvinny (Mar 27, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> mmmm very very good to see that.
> 
> Growing some NL x skunk right now, can't wait
> 
> ...


thanks bro had 9 ladys got 16oz dry and now curing in 14 jars total. smokes getting better and better, i had a small grow room would ov done better with more space i reckon but a nice plant to grow


----------



## zvinny (Mar 27, 2009)

krunkpot said:


> lol 45 dollar gram? sounds like some shenanagins to me. I get a gram of some fire shit for 10 bucks.


here in london for a 20£ u get 2g most ov the time... very hard to buy it in quarts halfs and oz's no body wants to sell it like that coz they have to give u correct weight allthough the score bag should be an 8th but never is, no problem out ov london, grow ur own best way


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 27, 2009)

zvinny said:


> thanks bro had 9 ladys got 16oz dry and now curing in 14 jars total. smokes getting better and better, i had a small grow room would ov done better with more space i reckon but a nice plant to grow


wowsers nice!

How's the high? I've always been curious about NL x skunk, only smoked NL one (supposedly when I was like 1.


----------



## stanky (Mar 27, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> wowsers nice!
> 
> How's the high? I've always been curious about NL x skunk, only smoked NL one (supposedly when I was like 1.


 I got some NLxSkunk going right now, got as a clone though, its been around for 15+ years, great strain, smells and taste great. Good luck with that hope ya find a stinker.

-stanky


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 27, 2009)

stanky said:


> I got some NLxSkunk going right now, got as a clone though, its been around for 15+ years, great strain, smells and taste great. Good luck with that hope ya find a stinker.
> 
> -stanky


thanks I'll pass some over if i do


----------



## sidekick (Mar 27, 2009)

what kind of weed is that ?


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 28, 2009)

enjoy dudes! pic 1: diesel ryder cured 20 days..pic 2: same.. pic 3: unknown kush, super potent and loaded with trichomes!...pic 4: ultra potent iso hash, oil, goo that i maded earlier for the 1st time, and everyone should try this shit, unfuckingreal!! i used less than 2 grams of buds, stems, trim, shake, and then old nug jars i poured a bit of the alcohol in bottom and vigorously swished it around, then transfer and repeating with next 6 jars, then pour in with rest of the liquid and evaporate like normal...i got half a gram and this shit is soo dank guys, i just put a tiny ball on top of a bong load, it bubbles up and then melts into the herb, instat head rush, and tastes phenomenal..if you haven't tried this, trust me, DO IT!! check this link out, i followed this dudes procedure to a tee and make sure you only shake for 20 secs... http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=66497
enjoy friends....

gkn


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 28, 2009)

heres some white russian and dp bluberry from my last harvest. This pics dont do the bud any justice. check my journal for my new shit...


----------



## moonshield (Mar 29, 2009)

grassified: "Damn I wish I could grow purple budz like that. Im gonna try giving my plants purple food coloring during the last days of flowering and see if they get all purply." WHAT?? Lol are you serious? Nice SC3 stoner i finally got a chance to smoke bud that looked just like grandaddy purps this friday and i now know what you mean when you say it had a "purpley" taste, i could taste that too and its fuckin awesome! The bag appeal of t is something else too cuz when u closely examine it ur like ahh and ohh


----------



## moonshield (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks for that shit gkn, im definately gonna do that next time i pick up an eighth, i cant wait


----------



## DarkSarcasm420 (Mar 29, 2009)

i hear that purple weed is simply getting the temperature really low just before harvesting for like a week or two. the purple is the effect the low temperature has on the new growth of the plant. maybe its due to the lowered ability of the plant to photosynthesize meaning it cant produce as much Chloroplast or because the chloroplast doesnt work in the cold the plant stops producing it and begins to produce a plastid that can operate at low temps. this plastid must be purple.

oh and just picked up some bomb shit from a good friend of mine. ill post pics in a little. i have to take some.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 29, 2009)

no prob moon, try it soon, it's super dank shit!! plants can change to purple because of environmental stress, but mostly it's genetic if the plant turns purple..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 29, 2009)

as soon as my camera is done charging I have an impressive menu for you RIU folks


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 29, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> as soon as my camera is done charging I have an impressive menu for you RIU folks


well, i'm ready and waiting!


----------



## DarkSarcasm420 (Mar 29, 2009)

the first three pics are some stuff i picked up a coule weeks ago. the rest of teh pictures are of what i have now. the first batch tasted very lemony and the second batch is a little outdoor tasteing. im thinking that it just hasnt been properly cured. it still smokes very well. 

1-2-3 are the first batch. very crystally, extremely good bag appeal. 

4-5-6-7 are the second batch. the first pic is of all one bud that i had to take apart to remove the stem weight. the stem weighed half a gram. the rest weighed 16.5 g. in one of the pics you can kinda tell how thick the stem inside was.


----------



## motoracer110 (Mar 29, 2009)

Dang this thread made my day.........thank you everyone for posting.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 29, 2009)

those are some funky buds Dark, nice job...and i just fucking love this thread too, we needed more dank pics on this site...


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 29, 2009)

DarkSarcasm420 said:


> the first three pics are some stuff i picked up a coule weeks ago. the rest of teh pictures are of what i have now. the first batch tasted very lemony and the second batch is a little outdoor tasteing. im thinking that it just hasnt been properly cured. it still smokes very well.
> 
> 1-2-3 are the first batch. very crystally, extremely good bag appeal.
> 
> 4-5-6-7 are the second batch. the first pic is of all one bud that i had to take apart to remove the stem weight. the stem weighed half a gram. the rest weighed 16.5 g. in one of the pics you can kinda tell how thick the stem inside was.


WOW that second to last picture has some FROSTY nuggets man.

+rep


----------



## moonshield (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## moonshield (Mar 29, 2009)

your jealous of the SkunkxHaze...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 29, 2009)

jealous? lol

this is like a party where everybody brings their girlfriends (homegrown nugs)... 


yet you show up with a prostitute (bought weed) lol


----------



## moonshield (Mar 29, 2009)

This bud may not look all super sugary or amazing by the looks of this picture but it doesnt do the weed justice. This stuff is so good, its a knockout in smell and smokeability departments, it smokes like a mutherfucker






This bud was either jack herrer or trainwreck, i cant quite remember but from the looks of it, it looks more like the jack herrer. I liked this bud alot, very potent and a very rushing high, it hits you quick and gives you a more uppity feeling instead of just being knocked out. This stuff along with the skunk went fast


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 29, 2009)

jack herer is the shit!


----------



## moonshield (Mar 29, 2009)

I havent seen any pics from you yet. Also chill out, I was joking


----------



## moonshield (Mar 29, 2009)

JACK HERER






ASSORTED NUGGETS OF VERY HIGH QUALITY 






AN 1/8 OF JACK HERER. I GOT AN OUNCE OF IT FOR 380$ CUZ WE FRONTED OUR DUDE THE MONEY 






SKUNK HAZE


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 29, 2009)

i'm loving you're shit moon, and who gives a fuck if you didn't grow it, all bud posted here doesn't have to be homegrown!! one thing though, i hope you're not storing that awesome dank in plastic baggies, get some nice nug jars...


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 29, 2009)

growkindnugs said:


> i'm loving you're shit moon, and who gives a fuck if you didn't grow it, all bud posted here doesn't have to be homegrown!! One thing though, i hope you're not storing that awesome dank in plastic baggies, get some nice nug jars...


nug jugs are the only way to go 

heres some true og kush 
super silver haze 
diablo og kush 
bubba kush 
grand daddy purple


----------



## htownhmgrow09 (Mar 29, 2009)

omfg this is one of the best bud porn threads i have seen yet. +rep to moon and the others (im high forgot all the names lol). well n e ways im gonna post some of my home grown when its through and some bag weed if i get n e its kinda dry right now. peace


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 29, 2009)

yeah, this thread rocks....kushking, i'm in love with your stash and i'm also very jealous of it, haha...you cali bastards make me sick, haha, i just gotta get out there to the west...i mean, i grow great dank, but i can't find variety like that..peace

gkn


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 29, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> yeah, this thread rocks....kushking, i'm in love with your stash and i'm also very jealous of it, haha...you cali bastards make me sick, haha, i just gotta get out there to the west...i mean, i grow great dank, but i can't find variety like that..peace
> 
> gkn


being a medical marijuana patient in cali is the best thing we have the option to get whatever strain we want lol and we have different varieties of the same strain readily available


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 29, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> being a medical marijuana patient in cali is the best thing we have the option to get whatever strain we want lol and we have different varieties of the same strain readily available


i'm very envious my friend...in my state they treat mary j users like nazis!! kinda blows, so i'm planning a move west within the year...cali seems to crowded for me, so i'm thinking oregon...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 29, 2009)

yea and plus yall have like a growers community over there who doesnt mind experimenting/breeding and then taking cuts/clones for others

that shit rocks yo

yall database of elite clones/strains is just crazy insane.


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 29, 2009)

yea oregon would be nice..... but in cali we have sooo much weed its unbelievable 

and yea the genetics and clones that we have are insane an i love my collective i get free clones


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 29, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> yea oregon would be nice..... but in cali we have sooo much weed its unbelievable
> 
> and yea the genetics and clones that we have are insane an i love my collective i get free clones


yes, very true...if i lived in the west, i wouldn't be scared to grow 50 plants and a million different strains, it would be bliss! what's a collective king??


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 29, 2009)

almost like the co-op/dispensaries and such

except i think its just a group of people/friends who help each other out


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 29, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> yes, very true...if i lived in the west, i wouldn't be scared to grow 50 plants and a million different strains, it would be bliss! what's a collective king??


a collective is pretty much a group of mmj patients that all grow and share their meds with eachother


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 29, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> almost like the co-op/dispensaries and such
> 
> except i think its just a group of people/friends who help each other out



these are a lil different..... ya u become a member but its just so they can carry more pot..the more patients a dispensary has the more pot they can carry.....


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 29, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> these are a lil different..... ya u become a member but its just so they can carry more pot..the more patients a dispensary has the more pot they can carry.....


man that's so fucking great!! i wanna be in a collective...it sounds like where i wanna be, the west, i'm made for it, my kind of vibes..


----------



## califarmer85 (Mar 29, 2009)

moonshield said:


> this is kinda high quality bud around here, Id give the two differrent types pictured a 7.5, they were more mediocre than incredible


this is like dro from my area.


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 29, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> man that's so fucking great!! i wanna be in a collective...it sounds like where i wanna be, the west, i'm made for it, my kind of vibes..



yea there are some real compassion out here and hella cool ppl alot of ppl in the mmj world are cool as hell but there are a few snakes in the grass lol 



and califarmer ur from cali im assuming cuz ur name... but yet u call it dro??? come on everything has names in cali lol


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 29, 2009)

califarmer85 said:


> this is like dro from my area.



where can i find 'dro' seeds?


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 29, 2009)

loudblunts didnt u use to have a monkey for ur avatar or something?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 29, 2009)

lol i dont know if that was serious question or a snarky insult....

either way, no, i've never had an avatar.

i've always been known to quote the n00bs in my sig.


califarmer85 is close to being nominated for my hall of shame sig with that dro comment he made LMAO


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 29, 2009)

i could have sworn that u had a avatar b4 ... i dunno maybe some1 has a name very similar to yours i dunno and i got confused........


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 29, 2009)

i dont think so....maybe so...but i dont think so


but shit its all good


smoked a big blunt of that shit and i forgot!


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 29, 2009)

lets see heres some more pics 

humboldt county purps 
headband 
og kush 
master kush


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 29, 2009)

is that headband all that?

i got a connect on cali elites and they have been raving about the headband telling me to get it


but damnit i want that greencrack!


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 29, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> is that headband all that?
> 
> i got a connect on cali elites and they have been raving about the headband telling me to get it
> 
> ...


yea i love headband one of my favorite strains and after u take a hit of it it really feels like u have a headband wrapped around ur head and some1 is pulling it tighter lol

i have had green crack a few times but i was never really impressed with it maybe it wasnt grown /cured properly but one of my buddies in the collective has green crack clones so i might try and get one eventually or atleast i will be able to smoke his green crack lol


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 29, 2009)

so being on the east coast, think i should get it?

i do know there is an east coast headband as well

i would like to try both and compare


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 29, 2009)

i just like all the bud pics i've seen of the greencrack, havent smoked any yet....but its one helluva name...lol

besides imma strain whore


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 29, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> so being on the east coast, think i should get it?
> 
> i do know there is an east coast headband as well
> 
> i would like to try both and compare


yea i think u should get a headband clone if u can u will be really happy.. ive never grown headband but i hear the best headband is the 707 cut and i dont think there is an east coast headband 

and congrats on bein a strain whore cuz i am 1 hell of a strain whore as welll


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 29, 2009)

I still want to try 3 strains.

Trainwreck, sour d, and headband.

Oh and Urkle.


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 29, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> I still want to try 3 strains.
> 
> Trainwreck, sour d, and headband.
> 
> Oh and Urkle.


outta those strains headband is my favorite and probly the most potent


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 29, 2009)

Here's a couple of pics from my scanner.The 1st is Shoreline a clone only from south Texas .the second is some orange special i got last night.


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 29, 2009)

nice....that shoreline looks dank fosho


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 29, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> nice....that shoreline looks dank fosho



Yeah that shit is the shit!I had to cure a 1/4 a little longer because it would fuck with youre stomach.Sweet fruity taste.Low 20's in THC content.I have a chance to buy some cuttings but i keep buying 1/4's i need to get those bitches.The story is it was bred in 1980 and has never been fucked with.Clone only bro.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 29, 2009)

here is some of the flavors I smoke on...

the first 4 are my purples... GDP(aero), GDP(soil), Purple Kush, Purple Trainwreck

the next 4 are Master Kush, White Widow, Santa Berry, Lemonade(sour d x trainwreck)

the last is lambs bread or breathe...not sure which, but this one is my favorite next to the master kush...I take one rip of this shit and stare off for forever it seems...great stuff


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 29, 2009)

Some precious purps the Smokey.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 29, 2009)

how you liking that lemonade? and the santa berry?

which GDP do you like most? the aero? or the soil?


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 29, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> here is some of the flavors I smoke on...
> 
> the first 4 are my purples... GDP(aero), GDP(soil), Purple Kush, Purple Trainwreck
> 
> ...



those are all danky looking...... wanna match bowls lol of the gdp in the aero and the soil... which one do u think came out better ? and tasted better?


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 29, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> how you liking that lemonade? and the santa berry?
> 
> which GDP do you like most? the aero? or the soil?


u beat me to the question lol


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 29, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> here is some of the flavors I smoke on...
> 
> the first 4 are my purples... GDP(aero), GDP(soil), Purple Kush, Purple Trainwreck
> 
> ...



i like the last pic cuz its the nug is in the cap of the jar i take most of my nug pics like that and never seen any1 else do it lol


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 29, 2009)

Here's some Shishkiberry i smoked last month.All of these were sweet but the Orange spec tastes a little like coffee on a green hit.But its sweet too. Badass smoke around now days.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 29, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> how you liking that lemonade? and the santa berry?
> 
> which GDP do you like most? the aero? or the soil?


the lemonade has the raddest smell ever..it really smells like lemonade..you know that sugary shit you get at the hot dog on a stick..the high is straight to the head and it feels like your head is in a vice grip..you start jib-jabbin about bullshit and stay pretty active...then crash out. 

the santa berry has a strong berry smell..almost like those scratch and sniff stickers you used to get in 3rd grade(at least i did..i loved that shit, especially the chocolate ones!)the high is mixed with mostly body, but it makes your eyes nice and droopy.

I like the looks of the gdp aero over the soil also the buds are nice...I have a lor of popcorn with the soil..good thing it was just a hp. the highs are mostly the same. that strong indica-do-nothing high.

but for taste and perfomance id have to say the master kush wins by far!! with a lambs bread at a close second. those two highs are amazing and they last without a heavy crash...well at least the lamb doesnt have a heavy crash...

im done rambling


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 29, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> i like the last pic cuz its the nug is in the cap of the jar i take most of my nug pics like that and never seen any1 else do it lol


lol...good to see there's other cats doing the same shit. I love that lambs bread...i didnt have any big nugs so i piled it up!


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 29, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> lol...good to see there's other cats doing the same shit. I love that lambs bread...i didnt have any big nugs so i piled it up!


 haha we should start a club lol... and its weird tho cuz i dont know if the strain is called "lambs bread" or "lambs breath" but im kinda leaning on the bread


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 29, 2009)

i looked it up and i saw both..also this chick was calling it breathe...all i know is i wish i had a cutting of this stuff...Its amazing!

i have about 3 or 4 more strains i didnt picture.

im actually looking into opening a club..i just dont know if the legislation is written for my county yet


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 29, 2009)

shit i thought it was lamb bred or some shit

lol


sooooo that lemonade is a clone only cali?


*adds that to my list to acquire from my cali connect*


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 29, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> i looked it up and i saw both..also this chick was calling it breathe...all i know is i wish i had a cutting of this stuff...Its amazing!
> 
> i have about 3 or 4 more strains i didnt picture.
> 
> im actually looking into opening a club..i just dont know if the legislation is written for my county yet



ur in cali right??????? and instead of opening up a dispensary start a delivery service first..... hell u can even start one right now.... there are no rules or regs on a delivery service i dont think


----------



## deiseldawg (Mar 29, 2009)

sour deisel and nyc deisel, respectively


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 29, 2009)

i had some diesel dawg in January pretty good danks too bad i forgot to take a pic of it


----------



## deiseldawg (Mar 30, 2009)

I got both of these right now, cant decide which is better. But its like choosing which child you love best. so its a tie. lol


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 30, 2009)

doesnt the nyc disel have a sweeter taste , and not as fuely/lemony as the sour d?


----------



## deiseldawg (Mar 30, 2009)

yea that sour deisel has a real raw fuel like taste but its a different buzz altogether, both are uplifting but the nyc is so much clearer and more body. sour d makes my sight go blurry for a few seconds when I exhale that first lungbuster greeny but its tappin on the inside of your forehead immediately so it really makes you contemplate that second or third hit.lol. The nyc on the other hand creaps up on a ninja, if you smoke that and dont take in to account the creap factor youll be glued to your seat because you ass and legs feel so good.


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 30, 2009)

hahha yup those are 2 great strains


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 30, 2009)

i think its lambsbread, i had some from a cali medi disp one time, and it was some super dank...back in the day rastas called good herb lambs bread, so i think it's named after that, either way, its funky shit! i'm goin up to the mtns for the week, so ya'll continue this wonderful thread and i'll see ya soon...peace

gkn


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Mar 30, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> shit i thought it was lamb bred or some shit
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


i guess its clone only...its amazing shit!! its a sour d/trainwreck cross, so its 100% sativa..gotta love them sativas. big ol' sativa buds too. 



KushKing949 said:


> ur in cali right??????? and instead of opening up a dispensary start a delivery service first..... hell u can even start one right now.... there are no rules or regs on a delivery service i dont think


nope not in cali..right next door tho. i already kinda have a delivery service i guess


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 30, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> i guess its clone only...its amazing shit!! its a sour d/trainwreck cross, so its 100% sativa..gotta love them sativas. big ol' sativa buds too.
> 
> nope not in cali..right next door tho. i already kinda have a delivery service i guess


well there you i think that might be more profitable cuz you dont have to pay bills or rent out a space to set up shop


----------



## moonshield (Mar 30, 2009)

Me with my babies back in april of 08...






These two were monsters baby, they grew incredibly fast, like i thought the pace they were growing at was unnatural but the i remembered.. Its a weed!!






This plant had its growth stunted severely by me cuz i transplanted it too many times, it was a shame cuz the nug on this baby would of been hella good...
















diffferent plant, flowering week 2, this plant was smelly...






I just thought Id also share the pictures from the plants I grew last summer, but did not get to harvest. Last years grow was my second, and just since you guys seem pretty chill Ill tell you this much, it was my second failure. I was greatly disappointed when i got busted this time because i was only about 6 or 7 weeks from harvest and its something ive wanted to experience for such a long time now, not by the law this time but caught by my mah lol, its a long story. So AGAIN I will attempt to grow this year and i feel optimistic because i have a much safer plot i think, im just praying nothing bad happens with the law cuz theres always that chance, but this year i got the golden rule drilled in my headONT TELL ANYBODY. But anyways I just thought Id share this with yall cuz i never posted my plant pictures on a thread before and im quite proud of them  ill be doin a grow journal soon too, ill post a link


----------



## moonshield (Mar 30, 2009)

I dont know why theres a smiley face instead of a d on DONT TELL ANYBODY but yeah...










fresh nug


----------



## moonshield (Mar 30, 2009)

Some white rhino my buddy gave me to test drive lol, I likey this potent bud A LOT


----------



## moonshield (Mar 30, 2009)

that white rhino was oozing thc from everything, even the stem it seemed. That shit was so bomb, you couldnt even see the green, there was too much white trichomes


----------



## moonshield (Mar 30, 2009)

oh and kushking, your pics have made this thread that much better, thank you and +rep cuz that shits some nice nuggage, and you got a hella sweet variety to choose from too. I envy your states freedom, weather and strain choice kushking, that shits ill, did you know MA and Cali are the only two states with bills in the senate to legalize, regulate and tax marijuana? Im pumped and as always cautiosly optimistic


----------



## moonshield (Mar 30, 2009)

keep it up guys, this shall be the ultimate "pot porn" thread! seriously though thanks everybody for the sweet pictures, there are already many good ones and I hope for many more. BTW anyone got any pictures of the matanuska thunderfuck ganj? Supposedly its a strain from alaska, or was bred there i mean


----------



## moonshield (Mar 30, 2009)

keep it up guys, this shall be the ultimate "pot porn" thread! seriously though thanks everybody for the sweet pictures, there are already many good ones and I hope for many more. BTW anyone got any pictures of the matanuska thunderfuck ganj? Supposedly its a very potent strain from alaska, or was bred there i mean


----------



## moonshield (Mar 30, 2009)

wtf? it wasnt supposed to be posted twice. Thats messed up but whatever


----------



## califarmer85 (Mar 30, 2009)

loudblunts, if u can find a seed in dro then there you go. but dro isnt really a strain, its simply just weed grown hyrdoponically, hence the name hy"dro".


----------



## Wordz (Mar 30, 2009)

califarmer85 said:


> loudblunts, if u can find a seed in dro then there you go. but dro isnt really a strain, its simply just weed grown hyrdoponically, hence the name hy"dro".



wow you're a genius


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 30, 2009)

Wordz said:


> wow you're a genius


I still find it funny that most weed above "crap" and between exotics (good shit) is categorized as KB or hydro, yet the names are irrelevant to the actual meaning. 

Just like "headies". Not sure the insinuation there, maybe cause it's Sativa dominant and gives you a "head" high.


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 30, 2009)

moonshield said:


> oh and kushking, your pics have made this thread that much better, thank you and +rep cuz that shits some nice nuggage, and you got a hella sweet variety to choose from too. I envy your states freedom, weather and strain choice kushking, that shits ill, did you know MA and Cali are the only two states with bills in the senate to legalize, regulate and tax marijuana? Im pumped and as always cautiosly optimistic


well + rep to you as well buddy, and your plants were very beautiful too bad you didnt get to harvest em..... yea i know that about cali and MA but honestly tho i dont think cali needs to have pot legalized i think its fine just the way it is cuz really no matter who u are you can get a mmj rec pretty easily no i see no reason in tryin to legalize it


----------



## baduso (Mar 30, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> well + rep to you as well buddy, and your plants were very beautiful too bad you didnt get to harvest em..... yea i know that about cali and MA but honestly tho i dont think cali needs to have pot legalized i think its fine just the way it is cuz really no matter who u are you can get a mmj rec pretty easily no i see no reason in tryin to legalize it


well if its so available your government will want a piece of that action hence the tax part.
probably have to pay for a permit to grow etc


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 30, 2009)

baduso said:


> well if its so available your government will want a piece of that action hence the tax part.
> probably have to pay for a permit to grow etc


sigh I wish I had a mmj card


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 31, 2009)

califarmer85 said:


> loudblunts, if u can find a seed in dro then there you go. but dro isnt really a strain, its simply just weed grown hyrdoponically, hence the name hy"dro".



LOL dude!!!

you werent supposed to answer that 

dont know if i should rep or smh


----------



## cheifin561 (Mar 31, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> LOL dude!!!
> 
> you werent supposed to answer that
> 
> dont know if i should rep or smh


 
its smokes good gets me snizzzled... bad pic tho its cover in thrichs


----------



## lawbreaker40 (Mar 31, 2009)

Same ere just phone pics


----------



## moonshield (Mar 31, 2009)

yea cameras arent really cheap, especially when most of your money, like mine, probably goes towards weed.


----------



## zvinny (Apr 3, 2009)

northern lights 16oz total, 600w light
curing nicely and tasting better as it goes


----------



## repvip (Apr 3, 2009)

krunkpot said:


> lol 45 dollar gram? sounds like some shenanagins to me. I get a gram of some fire shit for 10 bucks.


I don't see how anyone can sell bubble hash for under ~$35/gr... it takes a few hours to do. It is a bit of work mixing and pouring, getting ice, and usually ends with a nice mess to clean up.


Think about it... how long does a gram of hash last versus a gram of bud? ~5 times longer? Sounds about right to me. A bit less for some.. bit more for others. The point is... even if bud was ~$7/gr that makes bubble hash (in my mind) worth ~35/gr. 

Am I crazy? I just keep it all to myself 

oops this is blue cheese (big buddha).. not sure on yield prob about 6oz


----------



## Killacrip (Apr 3, 2009)

Dude i use to get WW bubble hash for 10 -20 bucks a G depending on how much money my friend had at the time LOL.


----------



## moonshield (Apr 5, 2009)

damn...........


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 5, 2009)

repvip said:


> I don't see how anyone can sell bubble hash for under ~$35/gr... it takes a few hours to do. It is a bit of work mixing and pouring, getting ice, and usually ends with a nice mess to clean up.
> 
> 
> Think about it... how long does a gram of hash last versus a gram of bud? ~5 times longer? Sounds about right to me. A bit less for some.. bit more for others. The point is... even if bud was ~$7/gr that makes bubble hash (in my mind) worth ~35/gr.
> ...


that shit looks weedtastic


----------



## repvip (Apr 5, 2009)

Killacrip said:


> Dude i use to get WW bubble hash for 10 -20 bucks a G depending on how much money my friend had at the time LOL.


hmm.. yup I was high when I wrote that  Plus I was thinking about my meager 2gr and how much it was worth to myself.. haha. I worked hard for that shit! Perception versus reality 

I would guess those who grow more than a qp per month would be, well, economically in the black. Even at $15/gr. 

zvinny: nice shit +rep


----------



## chronicj69 (Apr 6, 2009)

some dank ass shit guys. there is always dank ass weed up here on the Oregon Coast. never shit , i dont even rememer the last time i got some mids.. i will take some pics and post as soon as i can


----------



## IgrowBIGG (Apr 6, 2009)

My vote goes to Kushking's Bubba Kush (#9) on the first page. Daaaaayumm.


----------



## IgrowBIGG (Apr 6, 2009)

Scratch that 2nd Page


----------



## IgrowBIGG (Apr 6, 2009)

O shitttt nvm the kush is prob #2 but the purps on page 4 is prob the dankest shit ive ever layed my eyes on. Id prob give up the herb for a whole week if i could burn somma tht shit. Of course thts wut u get when u live in cali.


----------



## moonshield (Apr 7, 2009)

im gonna post more pics later


----------



## moonshield (Apr 7, 2009)

and i just started germinating a bunch of seeds!! yes, good times ahead


----------



## doobiee (Apr 7, 2009)

big blue..click to make bigger


----------



## Richie LxP (Apr 7, 2009)

moonshield said:


> and i just started germinating a bunch of seeds!! yes, good times ahead



Oh yea!


----------



## Richie LxP (Apr 7, 2009)

SC3Stoner said:


> picked up another sack just now hehe



Fuck me pink in the blue room! thats funky lookin shite there man


----------



## SC3Stoner (Apr 7, 2009)

^^^^^ hahahaha yea I have yet to find anything comparable since lol


----------



## zvinny (Apr 7, 2009)

thanks bro


----------



## Northernlights4 (Apr 7, 2009)

Heres some early picked homie G's


----------



## KushKing949 (Apr 7, 2009)

white russian and bubba kush


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 7, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> white russian and bubba kush


yummy..you gotta love that bubba kush..I have some flowering in my garden right now..


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 7, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> yummy..you gotta love that bubba kush..I have some flowering in my garden right now..


yum.

is bubba kush available by seeds? I'm pretty sure it's clone only 

love to get my hands on some, or something very similar.


----------



## KushKing949 (Apr 7, 2009)

yup i love bubba kush......... i chopped my dwarfed bubba kush clone earlier today i forgo to weigh it b4 i hung it up to dry...oh well hopefully i atleast get an 1/8th from it lol


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 7, 2009)

purple...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 8, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> yum.
> 
> is bubba kush available by seeds? I'm pretty sure it's clone only
> 
> love to get my hands on some, or something very similar.


im sure you can get seeds from attitude. I got a platinum bubba clone from my buddy. Im about 6 weeks into flower and I have about 10 more clones rooting..I love the smell of this strain..its like a musky earthy smell


----------



## KushKing949 (Apr 8, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> im sure you can get seeds from attitude. I got a platinum bubba clone from my buddy. Im about 6 weeks into flower and I have about 10 more clones rooting..I love the smell of this strain..its like a musky earthy smell


 the clone i chopped has that smell as well as a grape candy smell we wil lsee tho once its cured


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 8, 2009)

nice...I'll take some pics of my bitch ass soon as the lights come on...be like an hour

I love the clusters of red hairs and fat calyxes home to kush strains..


----------



## gotot (Apr 8, 2009)

some blueberry i harvested. don't know if its the best but it's one of the best harvests i've had so far


----------



## TheDankness (Apr 8, 2009)

gotot said:


> some blueberry i harvested. don't know if its the best but it's one of the best harvests i've had so far


Nice, I bet it looks way better dry though. You can never see the crystals as much on wet pot.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 8, 2009)

here is my platinum bubba kush about 6 weeks into flower.


----------



## moonshield (Apr 8, 2009)

god i cant wait until i have a garden of my own. Nice plants smokey, thats some ditch weed you got growin there lol


----------



## KushKing949 (Apr 8, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> here is my platinum bubba kush about 6 weeks into flower.


VERY NICE AND FROSTY 


heres some thai og and gdp


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Apr 8, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> VERY NICE AND FROSTY
> 
> 
> heres some thai og and gdp


oh KushKing, you're nugs always remind me of the cali dank my buddy sends me, it's soooo delicious!! i wish i was your friend and tokin that shit with ya...i'm very envious here in florida but hope to get to the west soon...nice fucking job....peace

gkn


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Apr 8, 2009)

about to harvest these girls in may..the first pic is Grape Punch second is GDP third is Blue Dream and the fourth is Da Purps


----------



## KushKing949 (Apr 8, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> oh KushKing, you're nugs always remind me of the cali dank my buddy sends me, it's soooo delicious!! i wish i was your friend and tokin that shit with ya...i'm very envious here in florida but hope to get to the west soon...nice fucking job....peace
> 
> gkn


yup bein up in the cali med scene is the best if you want the dankest pot around w/o having to grow it yourself lol 


i think it was a thread by u about makin iso hash anyway i made it with the burnt popcorn buds from the vape i used 6.2 and got a gram i learned thes more u was it the darker it is but this was a trial run... im waitin till i get a half oz of shake then im gonna do it again


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Apr 8, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> yup bein up in the cali med scene is the best if you want the dankest pot around w/o having to grow it yourself lol
> 
> 
> i think it was a thread by u about makin iso hash anyway i made it with the burnt popcorn buds from the vape i used 6.2 and got a gram i learned thes more u was it the darker it is but this was a trial run... im waitin till i get a half oz of shake then im gonna do it again


haha, that sounds awesome, i'm very envious!!
yeah, the iso hash is fucking awesome, i've been making it once a week...i tried a batch with vape poo and it turned out ok, but i've noticed the final product is alot danker and more bubbly when using pure bud, dank trim and shake....


----------



## KushKing949 (Apr 8, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> haha, that sounds awesome, i'm very envious!!
> yeah, the iso hash is fucking awesome, i've been making it once a week...i tried a batch with vape poo and it turned out ok, but i've noticed the final product is alot danker and more bubbly when using pure bud, dank trim and shake....


oh yea im sure now that i know how to do it and learned a few tips it should come out a hell of alot better


----------



## gotot (Apr 8, 2009)

TheDankness said:


> Nice, I bet it looks way better dry though. You can never see the crystals as much on wet pot.


tru, i like when they're nice a plump second pic was some grapefruit from when i first started growing. the leaves were fucked up but the bud was premo... the last pic was some Oregon fuego


----------



## moonshield (Apr 15, 2009)

that cola is HUGE. Im jealous. Postin pics and a link to my grow journal this evening


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2009)

throw ya horns in the air!!!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 15, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> throw ya horns in the air!!!


"crowd surf"

+rep


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Apr 15, 2009)

Don Gin, that is forsure one of the craziest looking colas i've ever seen!! nice job...


----------



## califarmer85 (Apr 15, 2009)

some hydro. smelled and tasted like candy. sample my buddy gave me, got squished in my pocket. shitty cell phone camera does no justice. lime green, orange hairs, and stuck to the inside of the bag


----------



## KushKing949 (Apr 15, 2009)

mk ultra and platinum la confidential


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Apr 15, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> mk ultra and platinum la confidential


nice King, i knew we were do for some shots of your funky ass stash!! man i'd love to have a nice burn session with ya...have fun..

gkn


----------



## KushKing949 (Apr 15, 2009)

hmm lets see heres some purps from humboldt county


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Apr 15, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> hmm lets see heres some purps from humboldt county


seriously bro, the legendary humboldt county, i really fucking hate you now, haha....i could only dream of that!! treasure that shit bro and be my host when i visit cali...i'm ripped off kief, haha


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 15, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> seriously bro, the legendary humboldt county, i really fucking hate you now, haha....i could only dream of that!! treasure that shit bro and be my host when i visit cali...i'm ripped off kief, haha


im thinkin the same thing... ahhh i need to take a vacation to cali.


----------



## KushKing949 (Apr 15, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> seriously bro, the legendary humboldt county, i really fucking hate you now, haha....i could only dream of that!! treasure that shit bro and be my host when i visit cali...i'm ripped off kief, haha



yea i got buddy that goes up there weekly and brings back a grip usually bubba kush and purps or gdp hes got a solid hook for that lol


----------



## KushKing949 (Apr 15, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> im thinkin the same thing... ahhh i need to take a vacation to cali.


cali is where its at there is soo much dank nug around


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 16, 2009)

yea my cousins go there all the time and bring back some insanely good bud. i also got like 10 OG kush beans that my cus brought back from cali... cant wait to grow that!


----------



## motoracer110 (Apr 16, 2009)

Here's some WW 3 weeks left.


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 16, 2009)

shes a beauty motoracer....


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 16, 2009)

i got 4oz of trim for free, been smokin hash all week... it makes me sooo hungry...


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 16, 2009)

bonsai style blueberry x ak47 not sure how much longer till chop.....


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 16, 2009)

motoracer110 said:


> Here's some WW 3 weeks left.


drooooool


----------



## ALASKABUD (Apr 17, 2009)

fuck yeh wet mangos the shit.....haha i think u need a new bowl piece man good lookin chronic


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 17, 2009)

whats wrong with my mini bowl its good cause the wood dosent get hot.


----------



## the420 apprentice (Apr 17, 2009)

this is my current grow 5 weeks in flower.


----------



## kash959 (Apr 17, 2009)

moonshield said:


>


yo i got the same frigging scales lol. This is a sick thread but makes you kinda desperate for sum nugs


----------



## ALASKABUD (Apr 17, 2009)

haha no man that bongs bowl piece... but you should think about gettin some glass man


----------



## jahtrip (Apr 17, 2009)

just a few pics i figured id post...  these are a few strains i got for a snowboarding trip a few weeks ago... 
Got stopped by the german police, they found guarana thought it was heroin took us to the station tested our piss, and took our blood... to finally find out the guarana WAS guarana and not heroin!!!... the great thing is we had an ounce in the trunk and they never found that!!!!!
and another pic of my last harvest..Hope you enjoy the bud porn hehehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2009)

daaaamn jahtrip you should have entered that in the budshot comp, what strain is that???


----------



## jahtrip (Apr 17, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> daaaamn jahtrip you should have entered that in the budshot comp, what strain is that???


I wish i could have man!!! but it was already too late... this is my last harvest and during budshot contest i was still growing the orange bud (you can find the pics in my profile) so i couldnt have posted it.
This is a cross between blue moonshine and Northern lights haze.... Its a killer for taste... 
My friend and i "who have THC the growshop here in brussels" are gonna enter this strain for the highlife cup 2009 in the growshop bio section under the name Bunny blue... Our friend who crossed the blue moonshine to the NL Haze is nicknamed Lapin "french for rabbit" so we figured we would name the strain bunny blue... just for the cup though... 
Take it easy, 
till that time... keep it green, in love, and under Jah Light maaaaaaan!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 17, 2009)

jahtrip said:


> I wish i could have man!!! but it was already too late... this is my last harvest and during budshot contest i was still growing the orange bud (you can find the pics in my profile) so i couldnt have posted it.
> This is a cross between blue moonshine and Northern lights haze.... Its a killer for taste...
> My friend and i "who have THC the growshop here in brussels" are gonna enter this strain for the highlife cup 2009 in the growshop bio section under the name Bunny blue... Our friend who crossed the blue moonshine to the NL Haze is nicknamed Lapin "french for rabbit" so we figured we would name the strain bunny blue... just for the cup though...
> Take it easy,
> till that time... keep it green, in love, and under Jah Light maaaaaaan!!!



seriously kool shit jah! i grew blue moonshine a while back the taste is awesome the stone nice n heavy man id love to try it crossed with NL haze. bet it makes the heavy buzz soaaAAAR

do you think any seeds will make the market?

peace


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 17, 2009)

ALASKABUD said:


> haha no man that bongs bowl piece... but you should think about gettin some glass man


o.. yea man i have glass of course im a friggin stoner i have eveything.


----------



## siyrus12 (Apr 17, 2009)

purp!!! kinda stuff i smoke everyday




[/IMG]


----------



## IceIceBaby (Apr 17, 2009)

nice thread guys....i gota give everyone who posted here mad props.

there are some dank ass nuggets gettin posted! 

here's wut i can add to the mix....


strain is Ice from www.buydutchseeds.com 

here are some bud shots and the plant they came from. she was a beauty.



enjoy..i know i am 


Ice


----------



## KushKing949 (Apr 17, 2009)

bubba kush ,grandaddy purple and sour og kush


----------



## Hodgegrown (Apr 17, 2009)

Crooked Prairie, it's a orange hair x cali big bud


----------



## IceIceBaby (Apr 17, 2009)

awesome buds!!!!

bump.


Ice


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Apr 17, 2009)

fuck yeah, i'm really glad to see this thread taking off!! i've seen some absolutely beautiful buds fellas, keep up the green work and stay blazed.....

gkn


----------



## Cannabis Cutie (Apr 17, 2009)

hey yall guys should check out my thread 'April 17, 209 Grow baby..' it had an important question in it!!


----------



## KushKing949 (Apr 17, 2009)

platinum og kush moon rocks 

taste sooo good and very medicating


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Apr 17, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> platinum og kush moon rocks
> 
> taste sooo good and very medicating


what in the fuck is a moon rock?!?! some sort of bho or iso hash?? looks sooo dank, i want it...


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 17, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> what in the fuck is a moon rock?!?! some sort of bho or iso hash?? looks sooo dank, i want it...


crack from the moon... duhhh


----------



## KushKing949 (Apr 17, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> crack from the moon... duhhh


its crack marijuana lol im not sure how its made but its not hash its a concentrate like a goo/amber glass its reallly potent and soo pure tasting

its a butane extract


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 18, 2009)

looks like some really dark butane mine always comes out amber colored.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 18, 2009)

just got my new batch in....

Blue Cheese, Purple Diesel, Purple Kush, Purple Urkel, Trainwreck

all grown indoors from various parts of norcal....the mecca of weed


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 18, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> just got my new batch in....
> 
> Blue Cheese, Purple Diesel, Purple Kush, Purple Urkel, Trainwreck
> 
> all grown indoors from various parts of norcal....the mecca of weed


why can't I have these strains in my lungs?


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Apr 18, 2009)

Those strains look like some straight cali dispensary ganja. They all look bomb as fuck bro...


heres aurora B(northern lights X Sweet skunk) i grew from flying dutchman seeds. 

later


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 18, 2009)

brontobrandon1 said:


> Those strains look like some straight cali dispensary ganja. They all look bomb as fuck bro...
> 
> 
> heres aurora B(northern lights X Sweet skunk) i grew from flying dutchman seeds.
> ...


they were probably supposed to go to a dispensary


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 18, 2009)

brontobrandon1 said:


> Those strains look like some straight cali dispensary ganja. They all look bomb as fuck bro...
> 
> 
> heres aurora B(northern lights X Sweet skunk) i grew from flying dutchman seeds.
> ...


nice ... that shit looks frosty.


----------



## Operation 420 (Apr 18, 2009)

brontobrandon1 said:


> Those strains look like some straight cali dispensary ganja. They all look bomb as fuck bro...
> 
> 
> heres aurora B(northern lights X Sweet skunk) i grew from flying dutchman seeds.
> ...


Damn, that's a frosty little nugget there.

Nice buds guys, lots of dense Indica. Me likey


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Apr 18, 2009)

hahah suppose to go there huh, i wish they made it to a dispensary in colorado..

dam i cant wait for my Purple God, Chem dog and Dj shorts Flo to be readyyy



late


----------



## natrone23 (Apr 18, 2009)

Purple wreck...........shit is insane looking I wish I had a better camera


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 18, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> Purple wreck...........shit is insane looking I wish I had a better camera


whhhattt purple wreck?

next 3 strains to grow:

aurora b
purplewreck (or arcata)
White berry


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Apr 18, 2009)

fucking awesome dudes...that purp wreck looks sooo dank, i love it...


----------



## natrone23 (Apr 18, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> whhhattt purple wreck?


Reserva Privada from seed


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Apr 18, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> Reserva Privada from seed


nice, i'd get some now but attitude says their outta stock, too bad...


----------



## Northernlights4 (Apr 18, 2009)

found this pic on google, lol


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 18, 2009)

Northernlights4 said:


> found this pic on google, lol


 
looks like regs...


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 18, 2009)

something fire... smells like surgical tools... weird....


----------



## andyrew68 (Apr 18, 2009)

Just a QP of some chronic my friend grew. Also a few nugs from a bag i bought.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 18, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> nice, i'd get some now but attitude says their outta stock, too bad...


i was just goin to say the same thing.


----------



## KushKing949 (Apr 19, 2009)

andyrew68 said:


> Just a QP of some chronic my friend grew. Also a few nugs from a bag i bought.


that qp looks outdoor fosho


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 19, 2009)

My 420 Stash.





All From my house strain.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 19, 2009)

gonna chop this bitch in a couple of days...then it will be some bomb smoke!!


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 19, 2009)

looks fukin nice... what is it?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 19, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> looks fukin nice... what is it?


platinum bubba kush


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 19, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> platinum bubba kush


drool you CA people are so lucky, you don't even know it.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Apr 19, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> drool you CA people are so lucky, you don't even know it.


oh so tru brotha! i 2nd that


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 19, 2009)

very very true...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 19, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> drool you CA people are so lucky, you don't even know it.


....not from cali


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 19, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> ....not from cali


out-west-near-CA-or-BC?


----------



## nepali grizzly (Apr 19, 2009)

here's some pics of my harvest last season.


----------



## Operation 420 (Apr 19, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> drool you CA people are so lucky, you don't even know it.


I don't take it for granted. Cali rocks if you blaze. I call it New Amsterdam.


----------



## thehomierole (Apr 19, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> u guys gotta come to cali i get this shit all day its just pricey..$45 a gram and they got this other shit i always get called "purple honey bomb" its the shhhiiitttt..its actually a nug of lavender rolled (soaked) in honey oil then rolled in lavender kief and all the kief sticks to the oil..that one hitter quiter makes me high as a girafes ass



that sounds bomb as fuck. i never see that at any co ops around here. bud is expensive out in cali, unless you know what coop your going to. im talking 45 dollar eigth, 15 dollar grams. all the bombest weed. sfv og,sour og,mr.nice,diablo og.. too many strains have came through to name, these guys are straight compassionate! fuck paying 55 and up. bombest weed in sanfernando valley, and only a 45 eight cap!

ill post sum pics when i get a better camera.


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 19, 2009)

hah in miami its always 20 a gram and most of the time people dont even know what it is.


----------



## Drugfreemike420 (Apr 19, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> hah in miami its always 20 a gram and most of the time people dont even know what it is.



Weed up north doesn't compare to Miami's

I'm used to the bullshit up there, I come here smoke one blunt and i'd be fried.

...Damn I love it in the South...


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 20, 2009)

thehomierole said:


> that sounds bomb as fuck. i never see that at any co ops around here. bud is expensive out in cali, unless you know what coop your going to. im talking 45 dollar eigth, 15 dollar grams. all the bombest weed. sfv og,sour og,mr.nice,diablo og.. too many strains have came through to name, these guys are straight compassionate! fuck paying 55 and up. bombest weed in sanfernando valley, and only a 45 eight cap!
> 
> ill post sum pics when i get a better camera.


that isn't expensive at all. CA is mad cheap. $40 for an 8th of widow? You kidding me?

Over @ the east coast it's easily $60-70 an 8th and $40 for an 8th of crap, wet down KB.


----------



## red420neck (Apr 20, 2009)

FLAMEEE happy 420


----------



## KushKing949 (Apr 20, 2009)

pineapple og and sfv og


----------



## DodgeDread (Apr 20, 2009)

this whole threads making my mouth water too much, i gotta go look somewhere else


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 20, 2009)

DodgeDread said:


> this whole threads making my mouth water too much, i gotta go look somewhere else


especially with no weed, it's really teasing me


----------



## ALASKABUD (Apr 21, 2009)

Up here its 10 bucks a gram usually bomb shit but not always ill put some pics up


----------



## Operation 420 (Apr 21, 2009)

Prices range from 50-70 an eight track where I live. I've never heard of 45 dollar G's though, hehe. 

Wish I had a digital camera, got some Humboldt (50 1/8th) and Humboldt hash atm It was a great 4/20. 

Nice buds everyone.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Apr 22, 2009)

what up dudes!? got a quarter of some no name dank yesterday...it's really funky, loaded with crystals, and a sweet piney smell...it also makes a load of kief in my kief box...enjoy..


GKN


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (Apr 22, 2009)

Bubblegum X Skunk





Top 44


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 22, 2009)

RhymesWithGosh said:


> Bubblegum X Skunk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinkin of growin Top 44. Heard it's mad easy to grow and fast flowering.


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (Apr 22, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> I'm thinkin of growin Top 44. Heard it's mad easy to grow and fast flowering.


That top 44 is a result of one of my earlier grows. I stressed the hell out of my 3 top44 girls in early flowering, and they took a lot longer to finish because of it. I'm going to give them another go here pretty soon. The end product didnt turn out bad.


----------



## jahtrip (Apr 23, 2009)

here is a couple pics of blue moonshine crossed with Northern Lights ....
Hope u enjoy the pix as much as i enjoy the cccmoke


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Apr 23, 2009)

ohhh that shit looks sooo fucking delicious Jah!! nice work


----------



## KushKing949 (Apr 23, 2009)

yes very nice pics jah

and rhymes nice nuggies


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2009)

jahtrip said:


> here is a couple pics of blue moonshine crossed with Northern Lights ....
> Hope u enjoy the pix as much as i enjoy the cccmoke


yo JAh thats some nice lookin shmoke dude! hasnt taken much of the colour from the moonshine, what about the taste tho? hints of blueberry? or thick smokey?


----------



## jahtrip (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah, i was a little skeptical about growing it out... The cross was made by a friend, By accident a long time ago when he still live in L.A... He ended up, being locked up and thrown out of the country... the great thing is he kept 10 seeds of this, which he held on while being locked up.. and finally when he got back "here" he decided to sprout the beans along with 15 other varieties..... 
what made me not wanna grow them out, was the fact that in veg they didnt look good at all.. some leafs were mutated and the meristem was purrrrple... no matter what i did it didnt get any better.... but when i decided to flower them seen all the time and effort i put in them in veg.... They started to pick up... and turn more green to a dark green and all the deficiencies were slowly but surely getting better.... and once the buds started filling out... it was something else! it was my first time getting just about the same amount of grams as watts.... and if you look at the pics carefully some of the buds are as thick as my wrist... so i kept a mother and ill be growing this for a while..... cause i never came across a bud that taste anything like this.... its just tooo nice!!
well well, that was my little story! 
Thanx for all the positive feedback!!! 
give thanx and praises! 
Keep it green, in love, and under JAH LIGHT.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2009)

nice tale Jah! its amazing what can come of the most screwed up seedlings!


----------



## jahtrip (Apr 23, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> I'm thinkin of growin Top 44. Heard it's mad easy to grow and fast flowering.


Top 44! very fast flowering.... i think it was designed for outdoor/greenhouse in cold climates like the netherlands, belgium, the u.k.... etc.....


----------



## cheifin561 (Apr 25, 2009)

jahtrip said:


> Top 44! very fast flowering.... i think it was designed for outdoor/greenhouse in cold climates like the netherlands, belgium, the u.k.... etc.....


 

some new fireeeeee i picked up last night smells real fruityyyy


----------



## skunkman98536 (Apr 25, 2009)

hm looks tasty.


----------



## moonshield (Apr 25, 2009)

K guys Ive been slacking big time, Ive had my hands full with so much shit. I HATE havin to do shit, dont you? lol. I just looked over all the pics ive missed and theyre fuckin amazing so its time for me to do a long overdue contribution, so here the pictures are. I have a bunch










































Eastern U.S. WOOT WOOT, gotta love this corponation, try and find a better country as my grandma used to say 
























SMOOKEE MEEE!




















































pretty cool pic eh?


----------



## moonshield (Apr 25, 2009)

...And now for a change of pace, dont be hatin cuz its random. 





OUCH, guess what made that smash................Guessed....? A kids head, hes alright though, we didnt kill him, not yet anyways 






My beautiful german shepard, I love these dogs, so loyal and smart, Also I taught her to sniff out weed so if kids are comin over they better not be holdin out on me or else shell find out lol 






Barney the dinosaurs skeleton






Crazy asian man who tortured people, hes definately sane






Floridas beautiful from the air






New Jersey-quite the colony of humans






Some chinese relic in china, went for the first time last week, quite amazing how different it is






Also saw ground zero the first time last week, its quite sad, once you see it all in person you get an appreciation for the loss of life and the horror, it makes me sad just thinking about it






amazing they found these utensils from the rubble huh?
I can safely say after last week Ive filled my traveling hump to last me a lifetime


----------



## moonshield (Apr 25, 2009)

Can anyone else get an Oz of the dank ive been showcasing here in New England for the price of 320? didnt think so unless you grew it lol. Not everybody on the east coast gets ripped off, thats a common misconception


----------



## moonshield (Apr 25, 2009)

My B i meant anyone who also lives in New England. Kushking, who much does an Oz go for in youre neck of the woods?? Im curious to know


----------



## Cato Zen (Apr 25, 2009)

Sweet Dude. Thats what I wanna grow when I get older! I just entered my flowering phase and I'm all hung up on just about everything. How tight is light tight? My clones now own the veg room and the electric bill is a gonna lill me. Can I take my cloes off 24-0 and switch to 18-6? The flowering room is at 12-12. I got my timers mixed up aand turned my flower ladies on for about twenty minutes. Am I going to get f****d after all the effort? Will this cause my ladies to morph into something else? 
Thanx dudes.
cato


----------



## moonshield (Apr 25, 2009)

OH SNAP! I forgot to post what is conceivably my FAVORITE picture of ALL time...

Feast your eyes upon the "top of the week"


----------



## moonshield (Apr 25, 2009)

Nah dude, cato you should be all good, id be interested to find out if im wrong though, let me know


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 25, 2009)

dam moon.. i like the random pics. and top of the month.. wow thats a big bud.


----------



## KushKing949 (Apr 26, 2009)

moonshield said:


> My B i meant anyone who also lives in New England. Kushking, who much does an Oz go for in youre neck of the woods?? Im curious to know


it really depends but its pretty much normal prices


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 26, 2009)

moonshield said:


> Can anyone else get an Oz of the dank ive been showcasing here in New England for the price of 320? didnt think so unless you grew it lol. Not everybody on the east coast gets ripped off, thats a common misconception


I get ripped off all the time. 

or mostly just overpriced, wet down, low grade bullshit exotics.

$400 an oz at the very least and it's usually not the best.


----------



## KushKing949 (Apr 26, 2009)

damn i got so many new flavors 

how about some DNA'S CHOCOLOPE first 2

maui wow 2nd 2

and Romulon 3rd 2

i got more strains to post but will save that for a later day


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 27, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> damn i got so many new flavors
> 
> how about some DNA'S CHOCOLOPE first 2
> 
> ...


man.. that chocolope is frosty as FUCK, I might have to check out all the fuss on this strain.


----------



## KushKing949 (Apr 27, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> man.. that chocolope is frosty as FUCK, I might have to check out all the fuss on this strain.


it smells just like kush but its not and it has a chocolate/coffee/ grapey smell and taste really great and medicating fosho


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 27, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> it smells just like kush but its not and it has a chocolate/coffee/ grapey smell and taste really great and medicating fosho


fuck yea I just read more and more on it, you're right, I've gotta add this strain to the next grow list.

Thanks for the delish pics


----------



## KushKing949 (Apr 27, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> fuck yea I just read more and more on it, you're right, I've gotta add this strain to the next grow list.
> 
> Thanks for the delish pics


your very welcome


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 27, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> damn i got so many new flavors
> 
> how about some DNA'S CHOCOLOPE first 2
> 
> ...



i love me some gooey weed


looking good brother Kush


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2009)

man i was gonna post a pic of what i bought A 20 bag of then i saw kushkings and thought better of it.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Apr 27, 2009)

yeah, kushking makes us all feel inferior, hahah, just kiddin man, but you're shit is always the best!! i have a quick question, off topic i know, but i'm soooo worried right now....i don't have my fluoro side lighting on a timer yet, and yesterday i was stoned, in a hurry to leave and i forgot to turn off the fluoro! so it stayed on for the entire 12 hrs of darkness...how bad will this fuck things up guys?? i've been on 12/12 for 41 days now... i'm praying for the best...thanks for any help and back to the dank pics! 


GKN


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (Apr 27, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> yeah, kushking makes us all feel inferior, hahah, just kiddin man, but you're shit is always the best!! i have a quick question, off topic i know, but i'm soooo worried right now....i don't have my fluoro side lighting on a timer yet, and yesterday i was stoned, in a hurry to leave and i forgot to turn off the fluoro! so it stayed on for the entire 12 hrs of darkness...how bad will this fuck things up guys?? i've been on 12/12 for 41 days now... i'm praying for the best...thanks for any help and back to the dank pics! GKN


I wouldnt stress about it dude. It was one night. Just once and they will be fine, just get a timer on those fluoros!

Anyways, I cant remember where I read it, but it was some sort of light manipulation to stress the plants into more resin production. I think it was leave the lights on for 48 hrs in the 5th week of flowering, which is what you are in. I know I read this somewhere, anyone help me out?

Point is, I wouldnt be pulling your hair out if I were you.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Apr 27, 2009)

RhymesWithGosh said:


> I wouldnt stress about it dude. It was one night. Just once and they will be fine, just get a timer on those fluoros!
> 
> Anyways, I cant remember where I read it, but it was some sort of light manipulation to stress the plants into more resin production. I think it was leave the lights on for 48 hrs in the 5th week of flowering, which is what you are in. I know I read this somewhere, anyone help me out?
> 
> Point is, I wouldnt be pulling your hair out if I were you.


ok, awesome, you just made me feel alot better, thanks alot dude! that'll def be the one and only time it happens..i was so mad at myself i went and bought a timer already for the fluoros, ahha....you think i got a high chance to see hermies now??


----------



## waldocat420 (Apr 27, 2009)

how much are you paying for that weed?


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (Apr 27, 2009)

I figured I would post a few pics of some different strains I've gotten a hold of in the past.

Purple Urkle





OG Kush





Unknown Strain





Northern Lights


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (Apr 27, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> ok, awesome, you just made me feel alot better, thanks alot dude! that'll def be the one and only time it happens..i was so mad at myself i went and bought a timer already for the fluoros, ahha....you think i got a high chance to see hermies now??


I wouldnt think so. Im no expert but I think the plants have to be pretty stressed to become hermie. One time isnt stressing it that bad. Smoke one and relax.


----------



## Stoner of 76180 (Apr 28, 2009)

DAMN bro yall have some good shit.
do any of yall live in north richland hills in texas?
cuz i would definatley buy from yall.


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Stoner of 76180 said:


> DAMN bro yall have some good shit.
> do any of yall live in north richland hills in texas?
> cuz i would definatley buy from yall.



damm north richland hills, all the way by funky town haha...

You have to be getting some good chron out there in DFW, there is so many cali shipments that come there..

I miss my og kush, tangerine kush, bubba kush, the list could go on


Heres a pic of the tangerine and some tincture that cost 40$ a bottle

late


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2009)

man you guys over the pond are spoiled rotten. i want me some tangerine kush...


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 28, 2009)

*If you guys could grow 3 strains and 3 strains only, what would they be and why?   
*


----------



## moonshield (Apr 29, 2009)

acapulco gold, top 44, and hollands hope only cuz i cant grow indoors, bu still from what i hear those are bomb ass strains


----------



## cheifin561 (Apr 30, 2009)

moonshield said:


> acapulco gold, top 44, and hollands hope only cuz i cant grow indoors, bu still from what i hear those are bomb ass strains


 
the new stuff OOOOOBBBERR DANKKKK mmmm taste so fresh too


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 1, 2009)

cheifin561 said:


> the new stuff OOOOOBBBERR DANKKKK mmmm taste so fresh too


jesus calyx crazyness covered in crystals!


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 1, 2009)

cheifin561 said:


> the new stuff OOOOOBBBERR DANKKKK mmmm taste so fresh too


Fuck YEAH!!!!

That looks like some mad Chron!!!


----------



## red420neck (May 4, 2009)

thats regs straight up


----------



## jahtrip (May 5, 2009)

whats exactly is regs???


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 5, 2009)

jahtrip said:


> whats exactly is regs???


i think he's trying to shit on the weed, cause he thinks his is better or something


----------



## KushKing949 (May 5, 2009)

twisted sister


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2009)

kushking are you gettin this shit from a medical dispensary, if you tell me that all the pics youve posted are just whats on offer from your local dealer im going to cry


----------



## gitarrengene (May 5, 2009)

Home Grown crossed strain, Bio Diesel.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 5, 2009)

kushking...you already know 

and to the poster above me....good lob...that bio diesel looks fire


----------



## GrowKindNugs (May 5, 2009)

yeah awesome as usual KushKing! and that biodiesel looks funky as hell....and redneck, you're a moron, none of the bud on here is even close to regs, and for those who don't know, regs is dirt weed, seeded mexican brick bullshit! i hope he was kidding, but you never know with the dumbfucks on here....


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (May 5, 2009)

A couple of oldies but goodies.

White Rhino





Unknown Strain


----------



## KushKing949 (May 5, 2009)

Green crack and sour boggle some of the best weed i ever smoked and tasted


----------



## GrowKindNugs (May 5, 2009)

jesus Kush, fucking brilliant as usual!! that 5th pic is insane...is all that from a dispensary? makes me drool....Rhymes, you're rhino shots are gettin me excited, i've got some flowering at the moment and i've never smoked it...pretty stoney shit huh?


----------



## KushKing949 (May 5, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> jesus Kush, fucking brilliant as usual!! that 5th pic is insane...is all that from a dispensary? makes me drool....Rhymes, you're rhino shots are gettin me excited, i've got some flowering at the moment and i've never smoked it...pretty stoney shit huh?


the GC and sour bog were grown by one of my best friends in the medical marijuana scene the sour bog only dried for 5 days and it tastes soo sweet and sour no chlorophyll taste at all and the GC is some of the fruitiest nug i ever smoked thats fosho


----------



## j h (May 5, 2009)

kushking where can one that is 215 get GC seeds for a medical grow?


----------



## KushKing949 (May 5, 2009)

j h said:


> kushking where can one that is 215 get GC seeds for a medical grow?


that GC is the oaksterdamn cut NL X SKUNK so try oakersterdamn university on LA


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (May 6, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> jesus Kush, fucking brilliant as usual!! that 5th pic is insane...is all that from a dispensary? makes me drool....Rhymes, you're rhino shots are gettin me excited, i've got some flowering at the moment and i've never smoked it...pretty stoney shit huh?


I loved the white rhino. Spicy taste and a nice couchlock high  You shouldnt be disappointed.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (May 6, 2009)

RhymesWithGosh said:


> I loved the white rhino. Spicy taste and a nice couchlock high  You shouldnt be disappointed.


oh i'm so happy to hear that! i got another month or so tops... i can't fucking wait


----------



## Hodgegrown (May 7, 2009)

Super Nova


----------



## brontobrandon1 (May 7, 2009)

dammm some dark ass chronic, that shit looks bombb.


----------



## Blueberry2008 (May 12, 2009)

Here's what I get in Ontario Canada... These pics are all unknown strains.. All I know it's just some good 'ol Canadian weed!! Enjoy! Cause I know I did!!


----------



## floridasucks (May 12, 2009)

blueberry x ak47


----------



## Bucket head (May 13, 2009)

wow and wow


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 13, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> wow and wow


cosign!!!


----------



## Blueberry2008 (May 13, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> blueberry x ak47


 
Hey I grew some Blueberry indoors and it was the best smoke I've ever had in my life!! Blueberry is prob one of the hardest to grow but well worth the work


----------



## floridasucks (May 14, 2009)

yea that little plant was some of the best weed ive smoked and blueberry is an awsome strain. 

this is the BB mom that my BB x ak47 seeds came from...


----------



## cheifin561 (May 14, 2009)

dont no the name but i no it gets me blazed


----------



## KushKing949 (May 14, 2009)

i have so many pics to show u guys i will post em as soon as i get home from work


----------



## jahtrip (May 15, 2009)

This is the last of my previous harvest....... i crossed a female bluemoonshine with Northern lights.... The blueberry flavor is still very much there..... and the northern lights really gave it a punch to yield..... ill be growing this in a greenhouse this summer..... and aint gonna quit growing it indoors..... Its one of those varieties you dont wanna let go of......!!!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (May 15, 2009)

jahtrip said:


> This is the last of my previous harvest....... i crossed a female bluemoonshine with Northern lights.... The blueberry flavor is still very much there..... and the northern lights really gave it a punch to yield..... ill be growing this in a greenhouse this summer..... and aint gonna quit growing it indoors..... Its one of those varieties you dont wanna let go of......!!!
> View attachment 418300
> 
> View attachment 418301
> ...


yummmmyy, looks delicious!! i want some of those seeds, haha, sounds like a nice cross...you're own doin?? nice work


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (May 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCADo6o2Xtc ima start curing all that in the video tmrw first pic is some bubble hash i just made second is blue dream third is gdp the 4th is da purps 5th is the church and the 6th is the grape punch


----------



## floridasucks (May 15, 2009)

nice nugs everybody


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 15, 2009)

Just pulled down my first ebb and flow table.





Trimming these bad boys was so bloody easy compared to the fuckin leggy trees i normally grow.


----------



## Blueberry2008 (May 15, 2009)

Man it's so nice to see weed when it's grown properly...


----------



## floridasucks (May 17, 2009)

a nice fat bowl with some ear wax in the middle...... jk its honey oil.


----------



## Garden Guy (May 17, 2009)

A spring harvest of Kali Mist, early bonus of course!


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (May 17, 2009)

My last harvest of THC Bomb.


----------



## cheifin561 (May 18, 2009)

some flammmeee i picked up dont no the name once again


----------



## zvinny (May 21, 2009)

Garden Guy said:


> A spring harvest of Kali Mist, early bonus of course!


nice pics mate


----------



## InsaneBUDS (May 21, 2009)

I would be on this thread all day if possible, but now I want to go burn some amazing dank. (Master Kush x Purple NL, a strain i grew last summer.) Too bad the cameras broken =( soon as she's fixed pics will follow.

My avatar is 707 Diablo Kush x Bubba Kush


----------



## floridasucks (May 23, 2009)

i dont know what this is but it smells like cheese...


----------



## Operation 420 (May 24, 2009)

Here's some Utopia Haze, my camera on my phone sucks, so no justice done here.

It's some killer smoke


----------



## beginnerbloomer (May 24, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> a nice fat bowl with some ear wax in the middle...... jk its honey oil.


Thats a beautiful pic florida.


----------



## beginnerbloomer (May 24, 2009)

Another one to come down soon,fuck its potent shit.


----------



## drasman123 (May 25, 2009)

God, very nice plants everyone. Now i really want to go burn one. I will post my babies as soon as they are flowering. Oh the suspense of waiting for your very FIRST grow its killing me....


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (May 25, 2009)

This is another one of my THC Bomb ladies, except she was from a different seed. Not very stable genetics, but the smoke is great either way.


----------



## floridasucks (May 25, 2009)

beginnerbloomer said:


> Thats a beautiful pic florida.



thanx man. thats a real nice harvest, looks sticky.. what strain is it?


----------



## brontobrandon1 (May 25, 2009)

dammm all this good chronic, fuck it im gonna start flowering in a couple days. That THC bomb looks prettty tasty bro.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (May 25, 2009)

brontobrandon1 said:


> dammm all this good chronic, fuck it im gonna start flowering in a couple days. That THC bomb looks prettty tasty bro.


I agree with this man.


----------



## cheifin561 (May 25, 2009)

is that THC BOMB dried and cured or still wet?


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (May 25, 2009)

cheifin561 said:


> is that THC BOMB dried and cured or still wet?


Its dried and cured.


----------



## cheifin561 (May 25, 2009)

damn that shit looks wet n it looks sooooo fire man.


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (May 25, 2009)

cheifin561 said:


> damn that shit looks wet n it looks sooooo fire man.


thanks for the compliment.


----------



## moonshield (May 25, 2009)

nice nugs everybody, these pictures make my dick hard, i love bud porn. I got some pictures for yall tomorow. BTW everyone my plants already stink and theyre only a month old from when they sprouted. One of em smells sweet like a flower and the other is really skunky, kinda sour like, my other 5 havent gotten a scent yet. So Im glad to know i have at least two females thatll be probably potent as bomb


----------



## floridasucks (May 26, 2009)

mango haze sooo sweet smells like overripe mangoes and tastes like it too. there has been alot of this lately.


----------



## cheifin561 (Jun 3, 2009)

flameeeeee


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 3, 2009)

cheifin561 said:


> flameeeeee


hahahaha i love when nugs are just COVERED in dirty brown heroin... i mean THC

it seriously does give you the feeling like you're gonna get knocked on your ass! nice nugs though. gold THC.


----------



## fingerling (Jun 3, 2009)

my very early power plant...
pics will be better when shes dried..
premature smoke report: full body aura massage! 







shes looks white cause shes coated in "sugar" and my camera sucks.


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 3, 2009)

dense chunks...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2009)

AK48 put me on my arse big time


----------



## DGMGH (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi there, its great to see your shots. I'll add one for you from Australia!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2009)

lookin good dgmgh! whats the strain? crystally!!


----------



## SC3Stoner (Jun 4, 2009)

Came up on some more purps..



















and my own little purple project, 2 weeks left


----------



## DGMGH (Jun 4, 2009)

Im growing a Thai/Afghan cross Ive been playing with since 1995. The smell during the grow is very overpowering so indoor growing can be a nightmare. But outdoors it is awesome. Im calling my strain Southern Star. The crystally buds reference was just to the image of the buds themselves. By the way your pics are awesome too. Well Done!!


----------



## DGMGH (Jun 4, 2009)

SC3Stoner your closeup shots are wicked. What sort of Camera are you using to get so closeup? If you dont mind me asking.


----------



## SC3Stoner (Jun 4, 2009)

DGMGH said:


> SC3Stoner your closeup shots are wicked. What sort of Camera are you using to get so closeup? If you dont mind me asking.


Thanks brotha!! These were shot with an Olympus sp-51ouz.

My gf has a Sony cyber-shot, things alot better for the macro.


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 4, 2009)

check out mt threag im looking co grow all colorful bud im start a jornal if u know any colorfor bud let me know


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 4, 2009)

mango kush...







pure kush...


----------



## blazintider (Jun 4, 2009)

Pot Of Gold 7g=$120.00 all day long


----------



## blazintider (Jun 4, 2009)

Orange Kush 7g=$120.00 All day long


----------



## blazintider (Jun 4, 2009)

Miami Homegrown 7g=$120.00 all day long


----------



## blazintider (Jun 4, 2009)

Sweet Tooth #4


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 5, 2009)

hey blazin nice nugs... u in miami? cause i know alot of people here charge higher prices but i always get my quarters for 100.


----------



## blazintider (Jun 5, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> hey blazin nice nugs... u in miami? cause i know alot of people here charge higher prices but i always get my quarters for 100.


Nah man, im not in Miaimi. MY budddy just got back from there and brought some of that homegrown with him


----------



## red420neck (Jun 5, 2009)

cheifin561 said:


> some flammmeee i picked up dont no the name once again



lil eric! why you putting such little regs buds on here?


----------



## Angus (Jun 5, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/blazintider.htmlblazintider, that "miami homegrown" looks the best, I'd say. 

Some fucking killer shots on here, ya'll.

Here's a pic of some 3D I got a few days ago.


----------



## blazintider (Jun 5, 2009)

Angus said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/members/blazintider.htmlblazintider, that "miami homegrown" looks the best, I'd say.
> 
> Some fucking killer shots on here, ya'll.
> 
> Here's a pic of some 3D I got a few days ago.


Yeah, I really liked the Pot of Gold (especially that nice 7g nug!) but the Miami shit has a unique smell and smoke. Its alot of fun to toke.... bout to burn one now!


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 5, 2009)

blazintider said:


> Nah man, im not in Miaimi. MY budddy just got back from there and brought some of that homegrown with him



oh ok. yea well that shit looks pretty good.

happy tokin.


----------



## kremnon (Jun 5, 2009)

Hawaiian Punch '86 Sensei seedbank


----------



## kremnon (Jun 5, 2009)

the Molokai from a dealer on Ohahu 2000 grown here in so cal in my backyard garden


----------



## kremnon (Jun 5, 2009)

this is a 4way cross i made (molokai x cali indica -x- Hawiian Punch '86 x billberry)

PEACE


----------



## cheifin561 (Jun 6, 2009)

icky icky icky hoo hoo


----------



## cheifin561 (Jun 7, 2009)

some bagseed i raised.......


----------



## SC3Stoner (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Muscle Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

We have Muscle Bud, Bubba Master Kush, Aunties Jungle Kronic (from Kona), thai-bud


----------



## cheifin561 (Jun 10, 2009)

some of the shwag...i payd 65 for an Onion


----------



## Angus (Jun 10, 2009)

God damn dude! If the schwag around here looked like that, I wouldn't risk my ass growing. That $65 ounce would last me a month. That's the same price they want here for schwag, but I wouldn't smoke it for free. That shit looks good. You could sell it here as nugs, no shit $300/oz, look at all the crystals in that first pic!

I've read this whole damn thread and this is the first time I've really been jealous.


----------



## jusrushfc (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## jusrushfc (Jun 10, 2009)

^^Yup, youre a lucky guy to get shwag that looks like that!


----------



## KonKRETE (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 10, 2009)

cheifin561 said:


> some of the shwag...i payd 65 for an Onion


what the fffff



and to think I pay $65 an 8th for probably the same quality...


----------



## cheifin561 (Jun 11, 2009)

ha i was jus messin wit yall $150 half Onion


----------



## ram40man (Jun 11, 2009)

hows this look? 
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php?n=29525
click on pic large file


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 12, 2009)

ram40man said:


> hows this look?
> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/index.php?n=29525
> click on pic large file


dude...

how do you have so much resin on your leaves? You look like you're on 3rd week of flower and have more trichomes than my 7th week!


----------



## ram40man (Jun 12, 2009)

man, I wish I knew. I have 4 100 watt soft white cfl's sitting an inch above the top of the plant plus a 400 w mh but shares space with 10 other girls. I have been finding a few gnats glued to few smaller leaves like fly paper. hope they burn good!


----------



## MJG420 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Here are a couple pics of my Super Skunk I harvested the other day. This shit is awesome, the best part is I got the seed for free!!!!! Can't wait till the rest is done dryin. Will post a pic of some of my White Berry when it is done as well.*


----------



## BakedinBC (Jun 12, 2009)

ahh nice bud porn guys, some of that shit is crazzzzzzzzy especially the intense purps and kushs earlier in the thread. 

keeeep em coming 
( i dont have a camera, mexicans stole it from my suitcase somewhere in the airport on a holiday )

peacee


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jun 12, 2009)

BakedinBC said:


> ahh nice bud porn guys, some of that shit is crazzzzzzzzy especially the intense purps and kushs earlier in the thread.
> 
> keeeep em coming
> ( i dont have a camera, mexicans stole it from my suitcase somewhere in the airport on a holiday )
> ...


Here's White Queen at 4 weeks into flower. Outdoors doing light deprivation...


----------



## blazintider (Jun 18, 2009)

Midas 7g=$120.00


----------



## blazintider (Jun 18, 2009)

DC 7g=$120.00


----------



## cheifin561 (Jun 19, 2009)

fire smells real fruity n a lil lemony maybe


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 19, 2009)

dddddaaaamnnnnn 

all of those are nuts 

DC = deep chunk?


----------



## blazinZ (Jun 19, 2009)

Here is some trainwreck and some skunk #1!!


----------



## MediMaryUser (Jun 19, 2009)

cheifin561 has fire!!!!! call 911


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Jun 19, 2009)

That Train Wreck looks soooooooo yummy ! Sharing is Caring ! lol



blazinZ said:


> Here is some trainwreck and some skunk #1!!


----------



## blazintider (Jun 19, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> dddddaaaamnnnnn
> 
> all of those are nuts
> 
> DC = deep chunk?


no idea... I do know that it has afghan and some kinda purp in it... hardcore indi


----------



## MJG420 (Jun 20, 2009)

Here is a Pic from my WB I harvested the other day, some dank ass shit. Sticky ass hell and damn does it smell!!!!!!!!


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 24, 2009)

what ive been smokin. bubblelicious this is a must grow strain. this shit really makes you cough...









what im smokin now. unknown, taste.. earthy with hints of fruit, high.. narcotic sleepy.


----------



## DownOnWax (Jun 24, 2009)

My Church that I just harvested and cured...


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 24, 2009)

very nice harvest down.. how much was it?


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 24, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> what ive been smokin. bubblelicious this is a must grow strain. this shit really makes you cough...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bump..................


----------



## DownOnWax (Jun 24, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> very nice harvest down.. how much was it?


I have no clue, never sell so I rarely weigh my harvest. 

This was from 1 plant so I was happy


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 24, 2009)

dammm looks like alot from one plant. enjoy...


----------



## MJG420 (Jun 24, 2009)

*Here is a couple pics from my recent harvest. The flavor is amazing! Strain is White Berry, got 77g from just one plant with 400W. Thats just over 5 Ozs total for my first grow!!!! Took just over 3 months. *


----------



## cheifin561 (Jun 24, 2009)

77g is about 2.75 OZ...thats some ick tho


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 24, 2009)

cheifin561 said:


> 77g is about 2.75 OZ...thats some ick tho


you're right bout that, but he ment he got over 5 ozs total for the whole grow, he had more plants...

GKN


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 24, 2009)

This is the only stuff I have access to. Seems pretty strong, definitely indica. $120 for 1/4 oz. In a couple more months I'll never have to buy again.  I'm looking forward to trying different strains.


----------



## tremac420 (Jun 24, 2009)

hahahahahahahahahaha where do you live thats tearble i get a 1/4 for 45 and its way better than that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 24, 2009)

tremac420 said:


> hahahahahahahahahaha where do you live thats tearble i get a 1/4 for 45 and its way better than that!!!!!!!!!


why don't you laugh in pablos face then?

no need to rub it in.


----------



## DownOnWax (Jun 24, 2009)

tremac420 said:


> hahahahahahahahahaha where do you live thats tearble i get a 1/4 for 45 and its way better than that!!!!!!!!!


OK, then grow a pair of nuts and post a pic.

Or is it all BS???

Everone else "Always" have the best herb right!


----------



## Quickee (Jun 24, 2009)

great pictures..whats funny is when you put the pictures togther you can really tell whats home grown and whats be bought somewhere


----------



## tremac420 (Jun 24, 2009)

fuck man don't belive i live on vancouver island we got the best bud


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 24, 2009)

tremac420 said:


> fuck man don't belive i live on vancouver island we got the best bud



so show us........


----------



## tremac420 (Jun 24, 2009)

you will see some pics tomorrow i smoke my weed not take pictures of it


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 24, 2009)

i always take a pic of what i have before i smoke... thats just me.


----------



## tremac420 (Jun 24, 2009)

well im only 18 my weed goes by pretty fast and i don't have a camara


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 24, 2009)

tremac420 said:


> hahahahahahahahahaha where do you live thats tearble i get a 1/4 for 45 and its way better than that!!!!!!!!!


Tremac: 1) That was only 3 nugs out of the 1/4 oz. bag. 2) For your quote to be true, you would necessarily have to have smoked some of my pot, which I'm confident you haven't. 3) I never claimed that I had just scored the best deal in the world on a 1/4 oz of pot. If that's what you thought I was implying, then my apologies. 4) I have absolutely no idea what is or isn't a good deal. But I have been paying this price for several years now. That is my only knowledge I have about buying pot and how much the shit goes for. I don't know anybody else that buys pot. It's not a big deal for me. You could be right if you are suggesting I've been overpaying. 5) I guess some pot is more expensive than others. The stuff I smoke is one-hit stuff. Not just by my account, but by others who have smoked it.

Finally, thanks for being such a class act. You rock. I bet you'd be a riot to hang out with and have a beer.


----------



## DownOnWax (Jun 24, 2009)

tremac420 said:


> you will see some pics tomorrow i smoke my weed not take pictures of it


I take pics like it's going out of style kid!

Here is bomb of pics on you...............
































Now show us some pics?????


----------



## DownOnWax (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry, I went picture crazy


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jun 24, 2009)

DownOnWax said:


> Sorry, I went picture crazy


hahah, don't be sorry for that!! i fucking loved em, nice work dude....happy growing..


GKN


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 24, 2009)

new page new buds...


----------



## DownOnWax (Jun 24, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> hahah, don't be sorry for that!! i fucking loved em, nice work dude....happy growing..
> 
> 
> GKN


Cheers brotha!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 24, 2009)

DownOnWax, that plant was awesome! I would love to have a result like that. What was the yield off of it?


----------



## mopass (Jun 24, 2009)

heres some purp i had a few months back, i thought it was great


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 24, 2009)

those are some sick plants down..


----------



## DownOnWax (Jun 24, 2009)

pabloesqobar said:


> DownOnWax, that plant was awesome! I would love to have a result like that. What was the yield off of it?


No clue, never weigh them


----------



## mopass (Jun 24, 2009)

heres a few more


----------



## Da Superman (Jun 24, 2009)

your stuff is ooozzing amazing ncie grow


----------



## Da Superman (Jun 25, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Goddamn, thats some of the purplest bud i've seen. How does it smoke?


 thi shit is amazing wish they had somestuff like that in GA


----------



## Da Superman (Jun 25, 2009)

they need to invite a way to smell through the comp cuase i bet this shit is fire as hell


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (Jun 25, 2009)

Another Oldie but Goodie

Some sort of purple strain. Unsure which one.


----------



## whammy72 (Jun 25, 2009)

Dang it guys, i am doing withn out till later today and shit i can just taste those good looking buds... Lol


----------



## cheifin561 (Jun 25, 2009)

tremac420 said:


> hahahahahahahahahaha where do you live thats tearble i get a 1/4 for 45 and its way better than that!!!!!!!!!



thats a bitch ass lie idc ware you live its regs or mids if it that cheap


----------



## tremac420 (Jun 25, 2009)

hahaha ur wrong buddy we have alot of weed here


----------



## tremac420 (Jun 25, 2009)

pabloesqobar said:


> Tremac: 1) That was only 3 nugs out of the 1/4 oz. bag. 2) For your quote to be true, you would necessarily have to have smoked some of my pot, which I'm confident you haven't. 3) I never claimed that I had just scored the best deal in the world on a 1/4 oz of pot. If that's what you thought I was implying, then my apologies. 4) I have absolutely no idea what is or isn't a good deal. But I have been paying this price for several years now. That is my only knowledge I have about buying pot and how much the shit goes for. I don't know anybody else that buys pot. It's not a big deal for me. You could be right if you are suggesting I've been overpaying. 5) I guess some pot is more expensive than others. The stuff I smoke is one-hit stuff. Not just by my account, but by others who have smoked it.
> 
> Finally, thanks for being such a class act. You rock. I bet you'd be a riot to hang out with and have a beer.


 
k don't get to emoational its just weed and its seems to me that ive pissed you off or something becasue it looks like you have put alot of time tryin to make me feel bad but it dosn't work


----------



## cheifin561 (Jun 25, 2009)

bro why do you feel the need to lie and try to impress ppl online?


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 25, 2009)

ICE CREAM...


----------



## DownOnWax (Jun 25, 2009)

cheifin561 said:


> bro why do you feel the need to lie and try to impress ppl online?


I know right?

We don't know each other and don't take this the wrong way guys and gals but I have NO interest in meeting any of you.

I am a Hermit 

We can share pics and learn online though.


----------



## cheifin561 (Jun 26, 2009)

i definantly second wat DOW said... but heres some more fire


----------



## tremac420 (Jun 26, 2009)

so i finally took some pics for you guys here they are .....................
the first budz are bubble gum and then some oil hash and then a unknown strain,also throw a couple plant pics in too!!!!


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice bud and plants u kno the strains of the plants?


----------



## POT SOLDIER 420 (Jun 26, 2009)

Blue mystic is a beauty check it out. ITs my pic.


----------



## tremac420 (Jun 26, 2009)

no i don't really know all of the strains just a couple blueberry and purple kush clones


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jun 27, 2009)

cheifin561 said:


> i definantly second wat DOW said... but heres some more fire


ddammn shit is straight up COVERED


----------



## blazintider (Jun 27, 2009)

Purple x Train Wreck Just cut. I'll post pics of it cured up.


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 29, 2009)

thats some beautiful purple x TW...




south florida grown. unknown strain.


----------



## b0bdyl4n420 (Jun 29, 2009)

tremac420 you needa relax kid. buying trees is not some competition. if you're coppin for the low, great for you but honestly nobody really cares because most of the people on this website grow their own bud.


----------



## Angus (Jun 29, 2009)

That purple wreck looks sweet.


----------



## Bongtok4u (Jun 29, 2009)

Thats just sick, i am so jealous of you right now


----------



## Fennimore (Jun 29, 2009)

I mean, shit... This is just the mids I can get, and this is fire as fuck! $75 an oz is what is expected for this.


----------



## grow space (Jun 29, 2009)

i like this bud porno-iiiis niiice.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 29, 2009)

this is a good ass weed thread NOT SHITTY ASS MIDS thread


----------



## blazintider (Jun 29, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> thats some beautiful purple x TW...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that outdoor?


----------



## blazintider (Jun 29, 2009)

blazintider said:


> Purple x Train Wreck Just cut. I'll post pics of it cured up.









1.5 grams. two day dry. started at 2.2


----------



## Angus (Jun 29, 2009)

Hell yeah man!


----------



## Fennimore (Jun 29, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> this is a good ass weed thread NOT SHITTY ASS MIDS thread


Sorry, I didn't know this was an asshole thread too.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Jun 29, 2009)

Not done, but damn are they beauties.


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 29, 2009)

blazintider said:


> Is that outdoor?




i have no idea.. i didnt grow it.


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 1, 2009)

really good bud... this shit has all kinds of flavors. crazy.


----------



## cheifin561 (Jul 2, 2009)

hella hella fire i think its some kinda kush but i really dnt no


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Jul 2, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> really good bud... this shit has all kinds of flavors. crazy.


bud looks pritty good. minus the few dead leaves. Ive seen sum crazi shit come through FL recently.


----------



## SC3Stoner (Jul 2, 2009)

some O.G. Fire...


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 2, 2009)

nice and frosty............


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Jul 2, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> nice and frosty............


 
imma need to get ahold of a digi camera so i can get sum pics going 2day. Ill find 1 !


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Jul 2, 2009)

Floridianpuffnpuff said:


> imma need to get ahold of a digi camera so i can get sum pics going 2day. Ill find 1 !


 
i found one. The camera i have is shitty. But it will do. I know the buds may look alike but trust me they are different. All pics have been taken today. FL represent!


puffnpuff


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jul 2, 2009)

Floriiida + rep nice bushes bruah mustve been sum good smoke


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Jul 3, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> Floriiida + rep nice bushes bruah mustve been sum good smoke


 
Thanx for the rep. I will return the favor! And yes.. it was sum great smoke. Got me very stoned n chilled. Keep smokin everyone! I hope more fellow floridians would share pics on their goodies as well as everyone else! Keep em flowing

puffnpuff


----------



## cheifin561 (Jul 5, 2009)

im in florida


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

these are some shots of my top44 girl from last year - the one I am growing right now comes from the same batch of seeds. I like this smoke a lot - though its pretty racy ....great for activity .....not so much for chillin' ! I hope my current lady is so blessed! Walk On!~


----------



## Hodgegrown (Jul 5, 2009)

This isn't a fair rep, but it's my first grow of White Queen and these are some leftovers that I decided to flower early...


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (Jul 10, 2009)

Some Afghan X Skunk


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 10, 2009)

wicked looking weed .... excellent post


----------



## pinkjackyle (Jul 10, 2009)

thats wot mine will b looken like +rep on some afghan x skunk


----------



## i.NeeD.A.LiGhTeR (Jul 10, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> I like this picture because it looks like the nug is flipping the bird.


It Does! Hahahaha +Rep


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 11, 2009)

beautiful buds everyone. heres a half o of cheeze i picked up for 160. 








and heres a quarter of some unknown strain..


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Jul 11, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> beautiful buds everyone. heres a half o of cheeze i picked up for 160.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
good repin FL brah


----------



## The Potologist (Jul 11, 2009)

** Sorry for no pix....just wanted to say my best "shit"....can only be found by maybe by MRI or something cause that shit is in my lungs!!!.or currently in the ground


----------



## Angus (Jul 11, 2009)

Florida, those look like some dank nugs, but they aren't cheese.


----------



## cheifin561 (Jul 12, 2009)

very strong skunky smell and taste is very strong and skunky also


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 12, 2009)

Angus said:


> Florida, those look like some dank nugs, but they aren't cheese.




very true ...i meant to say they stank like cheese. actually kinda repulsive but very good shit.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 12, 2009)

funny how much you read about how people say the cheese stinks .... but that don't deter it being heralded as .... well the cheese, and only the cheese. I still await my first cheesey experience. lol!!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jul 12, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> funny how much you read about how people say the cheese stinks .... but that don't deter it being heralded as .... well the cheese, and only the cheese. I still await my first cheesey experience. lol!!


Me too :/

haven't experienced the cheeseyness yet.


----------



## Angus (Jul 12, 2009)

Same here.

Though I ordered a pack of SpaceCheese from the Dank Dairy: TGA's Space Queen male (SpaceDude) crossed with the UK Cheese cut. It's still a new strain but reports so far are there are some very cheesy phenos. Have to wait and see.

I'll probably also pick up a pack of Dairy Queen, which is TGA's Rommulan x Cheese. You know, just to see which one I prefer. 

And, if $ permits, I'll probably end up with a pack of Pablo Cheese. Another dank dairy creation which I believe is Santa Marta Columbian Gold x Cheese.

mmmmm....should be a cheesy year...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 12, 2009)

whoa sounds friggin excellent. I am growing some TGA SubC stuff right now .... all just starting new individuals from seed of Chernobyl, Vortex, AgentOrange, DairyQueen and a MissMystery (I'm keeping her name a secret for now). It was the DQ that got me really excited. Well, no it was SubC's photos that really initially got me started. I was so totally blown away by the photos, and their subjects. I also have a BlackDomina in those six plants - 3 of which went into 12-12 just a couple of days ago. but nonetheless, it seems that one m ust experience the cheese ...... in its sole splendor. Maybe that day will come when I visit Cali in mid august ... ? .


Angus said:


> Same here.
> 
> Though I ordered a pack of SpaceCheese from the Dank Dairy: TGA's Space Queen male (SpaceDude) crossed with the UK Cheese cut. It's still a new strain but reports so far are there are some very cheesy phenos. Have to wait and see.
> 
> ...


----------



## Angus (Jul 12, 2009)

Righteous, man! I bet that chrenobyl is going to be bomb! I'll make sure I keep up with your thread and see how your DairyQueen works out.

I've got a AO and the V out as well...along with a JillyB a Quirkle and four or five JTRs.

Like you it was subs pics and descriptions that got me started. Then reading the reviews from other growers and I knew where my gear was coming from.

I'd really like to try black domina....

Good luck on your cheesiest of quests...and for the rest of the season!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 12, 2009)

a special chair has been fitted with lapdancers n'all. Com'n by....put up ur feet and enjoy the show. I'll be doing my best to provide suitable or unsuitable as appropriate or inapprproriate entertainment and a worthy grow ..... we are not worthy we are not worthy ..... LOL! 


Angus said:


> Righteous, man! I bet that chrenobyl is going to be bomb! I'll make sure I keep up with your thread and see how your DairyQueen works out.
> 
> I've got a AO and the V out as well...along with a JillyB a Quirkle and four or five JTRs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Jul 12, 2009)

SUM Straight Fresh Frutity Grape Smelling Buds. real fruity n smooth. 
happy monday toking boys!


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 13, 2009)

nice reppin FLpuff. haha last one is too funny


----------



## airx (Jul 13, 2009)

thans 4 the link about the iso-hash, real good.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jul 13, 2009)

Angus said:


> Righteous, man! I bet that chrenobyl is going to be bomb! I'll make sure I keep up with your thread and see how your DairyQueen works out.
> 
> I've got a AO and the V out as well...along with a JillyB a Quirkle and four or five JTRs.
> 
> ...


Niiiice I'm actually looking to try DQ, Chernobyl and JTR. How is Jack The Ripper? I hear it's phenomenal, but I'd like a 2nd or 3rd opinion before I buy some beans.


----------



## Angus (Jul 13, 2009)

I dunno yet.

I'll let you know in November 

Back on topic...here's some _good ass weed_







My girlfriend stole the bud on the top. Can't figure out why....


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Jul 13, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> nice reppin FLpuff. haha last one is too funny


HAhaha i know thanks again bro!


Angus said:


> I dunno yet.
> 
> I'll let you know in November
> 
> ...


Nice buds main. Never underestimate girlfriends !lol


----------



## That 5hit (Jul 13, 2009)

SC3Stoner said:


> some O.G. Fire...


i that a hermi that looks like a dry pollin sac above your thumb


----------



## blazintider (Jul 13, 2009)

Dopest dope I ever smoked: Rothbury Nuggets upload! 

Here is Sour Diesel pure from a bong vendor at Rothbury! Best Bud I inhaled that weekend! Props!











.


----------



## blazintider (Jul 13, 2009)

Rothbury -AfGooey X Trainwreck = the bomb.com


----------



## blazintider (Jul 13, 2009)

Rothbury -Orange Cali

This shit was ok... nothing great


----------



## Chelseys Man (Jul 13, 2009)

those are all hella dank nugs


----------



## blazintider (Jul 13, 2009)

Rothbury -Salmon Creek

Great Buds #3 from the weekend for sure (behind diesel and Indica Hybrid)


----------



## blazintider (Jul 13, 2009)

Rothbury -Pure Trainwreck Nice Buds!!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 13, 2009)

sounds like you had a super dank time blazin!! i had a few buddies go, they couldn't stop raving bout how great of a time they had...i'm so jealous...real nice bud bro, nice work...


gkn


----------



## natrone23 (Jul 13, 2009)

Wake and bake?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 14, 2009)

is that frosted flakes???? nice


----------



## natrone23 (Jul 14, 2009)

Purplewreck smells just like fruity pebbles


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 14, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> Purplewreck smells just like fruity pebbles


ahhh man, is that the pw?? awesome...i can't wait to grow that shit out, all i hear is how dank it is...i've got one outside at a buddies, and then 2 more that are still veggin, then their goin in my backyard in a week or so...they should do pretty good outside, i'm just praying for at least one lady...


gkn


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

with a hint of ur lucky charms .... hehehehehe! 


natrone23 said:


> Purplewreck smells just like fruity pebbles


----------



## blazintider (Jul 14, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> sounds like you had a super dank time blazin!! i had a few buddies go, they couldn't stop raving bout how great of a time they had...i'm so jealous...real nice bud bro, nice work...
> 
> 
> gkn


Rothbury Ticket: $280.00...
Molly and Doses: $250.00...
Having the most fun one kid could EVER have in 96 hours.... FUCKING PRICELESS!!


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Jul 14, 2009)

blazintider said:


> Rothbury Ticket: $280.00...
> Molly and Doses: $250.00...
> Having the most fun one kid could EVER have in 96 hours.... FUCKING PRICELESS!!


lmao thats funny shit!!!

stay lifted guys


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 14, 2009)

half o of haze for 150..








BHO...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

I frickin love honey oil .... oh the memories of yesteryear ... and days of lore!


----------



## DownOnWax (Jul 14, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> Purplewreck smells just like fruity pebbles


That sounds delicious!

I love Fruity Pebbles!


----------



## DownOnWax (Jul 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I frickin love honey oil .... oh the memories of yesteryear ... and days of lore!


 
LOL

Oh the days


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

yea .... so true. I remember a Yuban Coffee can about 2/3 full. A friend/associate was dealing and we loded vials on night. that was probably the most memorable. But I remember in highschool, waking up, leaning over the end table and taking a couple of hits, early form of wake n' bake. got my day going. there were a few years ... the mid 70's when I pretty much lived on the stuff. hahahaha! yup, them days be good .... !!


DownOnWax said:


> LOL
> 
> Oh the days


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 14, 2009)

not weed, but some of the best BHO that i've ever come across!! this old hippy made it using sour diesel buds and trim... i've got 1.3 grams left and i'm cherishing it...so gooey and delicious, and reeks to high heaven... i just love it....

















gkn


----------



## DownOnWax (Jul 14, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> not weed, but some of the best BHO that i've ever come across!! this old hippy made it using sour diesel buds and trim... i've got 1.3 grams left and i'm cherishing it...so gooey and delicious, and reeks to high heaven... i just love it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a Fig Cake or something, I want to eat it!

Unlike the guy in my Avatar who wants to "Beat It"


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 14, 2009)

DownOnWax said:


> That looks like a Fig Cake or something, I want to eat it!
> 
> Unlike the guy in my Avatar who wants to "Beat It"


hahahah, good one bro...i know, it's some of the dankest shit i've ever had...i put it on nugs and it just melts down on the herb, lovely...


gkn


----------



## DownOnWax (Jul 14, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> hahahah, good one bro...i know, it's some of the dankest shit i've ever had...i put it on nugs and it just melts down on the herb, lovely...
> 
> 
> gkn


It does actually look appetizing 

mmmmm, I am jealous.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

I had to go and get a handkerchief and wipe up the drool ..... lovely lovely looking substance to alter my neurons .... LOL!!~~


GrowKindNugs said:


> not weed, but some of the best BHO that i've ever come across!! this old hippy made it using sour diesel buds and trim... i've got 1.3 grams left and i'm cherishing it...so gooey and delicious, and reeks to high heaven... i just love it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Jul 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I had to go and get a handkerchief and wipe up the drool ..... lovely lovely looking substance to alter my neurons .... LOL!!~~


thank you kindly....


gkn


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

I tought it would be sorta cool to put in the development of this top44 girl just for shits and giggles ..... sorta cool to see the progress from a few days to a few weeks. Enjoy!! 

So in Order Are photos of this girl June 26 - June 28 - July 4 - July 11 - July 14. You can clearly see when the trimming was done and I am still amazed at how this plant has "formed" .... especially when you compare it to the same batch of seeds from last year.


----------



## DownOnWax (Jul 14, 2009)

See I thought Top 44 was a smaller plant but that is a Gorgeous Monster Tahoe!

I love It!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 14, 2009)

thanks man .... I actually meant to post this in my own thread .... opps! but thanks ...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 14, 2009)

Oppps!! hahaha you crack me up Tahoe


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Jul 15, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> not weed, but some of the best BHO that i've ever come across!! this old hippy made it using sour diesel buds and trim... i've got 1.3 grams left and i'm cherishing it...so gooey and delicious, and reeks to high heaven... i just love it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That BHO looks like sum fire. I wish i can toke on that ontop of my purple buddies to get me to a different level stoney high hehe. 


and Natrone ill be the dumbass to eat the bowl of frosted flakes. I mean seriously spoonfull after spoonfull


----------



## blazintider (Aug 3, 2009)

Napal Baba (I think Canibible #3 Pg. 3 $120.00 7gs Chattanooga, TN Never seen anything like it in my life

What do yall think?


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 3, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> I tought it would be sorta cool to put in the development of this top44 girl just for shits and giggles ..... sorta cool to see the progress from a few days to a few weeks. Enjoy!!
> 
> So in Order Are photos of this girl June 26 - June 28 - July 4 - July 11 - July 14. You can clearly see when the trimming was done and I am still amazed at how this plant has "formed" .... especially when you compare it to the same batch of seeds from last year.


 AND now anotehr two weeks later .... will she actually finish?


----------



## Angus (Aug 3, 2009)

blazintider said:


> Napal Baba (I think Canibible #3 Pg. 3 $120.00 7gs Chattanooga, TN Never seen anything like it in my life
> 
> What do yall think?


Did you buy seed or the buds?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 3, 2009)

Heres 3 grams of sum bomb ass PURP taste real sweet like smokin candy hahahah allso a pic of two 4gram buds i just harvested they are soild has a rock and have been curin for 9 days now!!!!


----------



## chronic coinoisseur (Aug 3, 2009)

blazintider said:


> Napal Baba (I think Canibible #3 Pg. 3 $120.00 7gs Chattanooga, TN Never seen anything like it in my life
> 
> What do yall think?


It kinda reminds me of a picture of lambsbread i once saw its got that really stringy pine needley look to it if you know what i mean...was it body or head high cuz lambsbread is straight up sativa.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 3, 2009)

damn, i thought this fucking thread was dead!
for a while there was phenomenal things goin on...let's get that shit goin again, i know some of you bastards are holding some funky nugs...here's what i got in my heady jar, bout 3 grams left of Sour D, straight from the fine folks in cali...i love my friends out there and the care packages they send, hahaha....this is some of the best herb i've had in quite a while...stinks up my whole house when i bust it out....enjoy 











then some no name cali funk from a few months ago...i think some sort of berry, or maybe bubblegum..tasted like candy....












gkn


----------



## Brentman420 (Aug 3, 2009)

God those are beautiful nugs Kind....makes me miss cali.... just had some lemon d from southern oregon..will have more tomorrow and post pics


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Aug 3, 2009)

Brentman420 said:


> God those are beautiful nugs Kind....makes me miss cali.... just had some lemon d from southern oregon..will have more tomorrow and post pics


thanks alot dude...i know, i love it out there and have always dreamed of moving somewhere out west, either oregon or colorado....how you liking it?? i gotta move, way too hot here...


gkn


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

sweet ... they look rock hard too .... like you said ... some of the best u have had in a while ... looks that way too ...thanks for sharing. Walk On!!~~ 


GrowKindNugs said:


> damn, i thought this fucking thread was dead!
> for a while there was phenomenal things goin on...let's get that shit goin again, i know some of you bastards are holding some funky nugs...here's what i got in my heady jar, bout 3 grams left of Sour D, straight from the fine folks in cali...i love my friends out there and the care packages they send, hahaha....this is some of the best herb i've had in quite a while...stinks up my whole house when i bust it out....enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Aug 4, 2009)

is this good?


----------



## jact55 (Aug 4, 2009)

Is this good?? haha, are you kidding me! do you know the strain. i have seen some black russian like that, but that is about it. wait never mind it was kush i think. anyways that is a beautiful hue of bud






BiG PuFFer said:


> is this good?


----------



## howak47 (Aug 4, 2009)

BiG PuFFer said:


> is this good?


 holy shit man i want those buds!!!!purple yum!! whats the strain?


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 4, 2009)

BiG PuFFer said:


> is this good?


 those are sum juicy purps Big Puff

kine Bud is dryed out
here in boston i cant seem to find it anywhere


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Aug 4, 2009)

purple kush.. yum is right


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 4, 2009)

this nug smells just like leather...















le kush...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

wow thats mighty pretty nuggets ya got there .... what strain is that (or should I recognize it?)


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 4, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> this nug smells just like leather...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i wish i knew what strains these were. all i know is one smells like leather and the more green one is "kush"


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 4, 2009)

huh ...... funny that's actually what I was gonna say but I really am not familiar nuf .... maybe someone else will pipe in ... nice looking weed for sure though. Walk On!!~~


----------



## canadianchronic (Aug 4, 2009)

some of Ottawa's finest.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 4, 2009)

lord i wish i had some bud


----------



## exidis (Aug 5, 2009)

Heres the stuff i get around my place..
Some sour disel/NYCD/Haze and some random unknown shits..


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice buds ppl.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 6, 2009)

exidis said:


> Heres the stuff i get around my place..
> Some sour disel/NYCD/Haze and some random unknown shits..


Those last 2 buds look limetastic! crystals errywhere


----------



## jonboy30 (Aug 6, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> Those last 2 buds look limetastic! crystals errywhere


 Hey Chowda...I thought you had a grow going on this year!?


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 6, 2009)

I do! >.< Thanks for rememberin!

I ended my indoor grow, now my outdoor just needs to finish! 

Sorry, they are still outside, waiting for autumn to sprout it's flowers 

They ended up ok, some of them were destroyed by snails 

I just can't wait to get more of my own dank and get rid of some of it. I just need a new place, so I can start up these magical beans of mine


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 6, 2009)

exidis said:


> Heres the stuff i get around my place..
> Some sour disel/NYCD/Haze and some random unknown shits..


yeh man those last 2 made me go roll up a blunt...and i just smoked like half an hour ago...


----------



## spakdacrip808 (Aug 6, 2009)

i love this shit


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 6, 2009)

she tasted good


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 6, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> yeh man those last 2 made me go roll up a blunt...and i just smoked like half an hour ago...


i wish i had anything to roll a blunt.. sigh


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 6, 2009)

heres some bomb kine it was chock full o hairs


----------



## Melangwanja (Aug 6, 2009)

Seeing all these pics make me just so eager to get my grow finished! Bloody hell, can't wait to taste that delicious (although not so nutritious) buds!


----------



## blazintider (Aug 8, 2009)

Blue Dream 7g =140


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Aug 8, 2009)

shit looks real bomb bro.


----------



## stanky (Aug 8, 2009)

brontobrandon1 said:


> shit looks real bomb bro.


not 140 a q bomb, no offense, i get blue dream around here occasionally and its taxed, but not 140 a q. 

-stanky


----------



## GangaFarmer420 (Aug 8, 2009)

Some OO7 i grew last year OUTDOORS.
Hard As Brick.
Dank as Fuck.
Strong Smoke.


----------



## Beaner (Aug 8, 2009)

this thread was started as a bud pic site, but by someone posting pics of low grade commercial weed he admitted he didn't grow...isn't this in the wrong forum??


----------



## MR>SKUNK (Aug 9, 2009)

Beaner said:


> this thread was started as a bud pic site, but by someone posting pics of low grade commercial weed he admitted he didn't grow...isn't this in the wrong forum??


here to lightin up ur day i grew this unknown strain under a 600 hps


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 9, 2009)

Frosty SZ plant @ 5 weeks. of 12/12





And a hungry eel chomping on some shrimp.


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Aug 9, 2009)

oh man..so much dankness goin on in this thread. 
haha i wish i can +rep all
lol maybe i will when im super high.
also gonna post some of the shit i collected later on


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 9, 2009)

lol it looks like it's taking a huge rip of that bud you get there


----------



## artbud (Aug 9, 2009)

Last years nugs


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 9, 2009)

artbud said:


> Last years nugs



Man that shit looks bomb! PURPS ftw?


----------



## artbud (Aug 9, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> Man that shit looks bomb! PURPS ftw?


yea, the air freshener kills any odor...except week...hahahahahaha


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Aug 9, 2009)

some strawberry cough
a nug shot and a gram stuffed in a strawberry swisher


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 9, 2009)

iBlaze DrO said:


> some strawberry cough
> a nug shot and a gram stuffed in a strawberry swisher


man strawberry cough was some of the best dank I've smoked.

Extremely great uplifting sativa high, with no jitters and just a shit eating grin. Tasted like strawberries too  

Long lasting high. Love it.


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Aug 9, 2009)

yeaaaa
pretty bomb smoke too


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Aug 10, 2009)

enjoy ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Aug 12, 2009)

lol am i the only one still doing this??
anyways heres the pics


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 12, 2009)

ill help out but no camera
i gave it back 2 mah pops

id love 2 snap a pic of this atomic chronic i have ever hear of it


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Aug 12, 2009)

atomic chronic..how does it smoke? lol it sounds like it might be a 1/2 hitter.


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Aug 12, 2009)

forgot the exact name but its some haze alright.


----------



## iBlaze DrO (Aug 12, 2009)

and some green crack for that ass


----------



## JohnNvan (Aug 12, 2009)

Heres some dank a friend gave me


----------



## SmokeNowSmokeLata (Aug 12, 2009)

Got That Sweet Island!!  shit hits hard


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 13, 2009)

blueberryxak47...








blue cheeze..








BHO..








BHO rolled in kief...


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

this totally made me fall off my chair .... I bet that is more than a lil'special .... hahahaha .... thanks for sharing! Walk on!!~~


floridasucks said:


> BHO rolled in kief...


----------



## TheLastJuror (Aug 14, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> this totally made me fall off my chair .... I bet that is more than a lil'special .... hahahaha .... thanks for sharing! Walk on!!~~


 No Doubt


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Aug 14, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> blueberryxak47...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wwwwwwwwooooooowwwwwwww

bubble hash rolled in kief.

lordy.


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 14, 2009)

haha... yea thats from bikeskill 's BBxak harvest. good shit.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 14, 2009)

i wanna smoke some of that bubble hash rolled in kif


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 14, 2009)

3 grams of kief from the BBxak...


----------



## bikeskill (Aug 14, 2009)

i smoked one bowl of the bho and made cookies with the rest and all the keif

first 3 pics are different phenos of blueberry X ak-47

pic 4 and 5 are blue berry 

pic 6 is bho form blueberry and chem dawg

pic 7 is freshly cut blueberry x ak-47 

pic 8 is breakfast


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 14, 2009)

holy friggin fuk .....cardiac arrest ..... 9-1-1 ..... fuk no, put the phone down ....just let me have a hit ...... really, I'll do anything for a hit of that ..... Floating On!!~~~~~~


floridasucks said:


> haha... yea thats from bikeskill 's BBxak harvest. good shit.





chitownsmoking said:


> i wanna smoke some of that bubble hash rolled in kif





floridasucks said:


> 3 grams of kief from the BBxak...


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 14, 2009)

ddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn i could get high off that for alonnng ass time


----------



## howak47 (Aug 14, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> 3 grams of kief from the BBxak...


damn man i want to try sum of dat shit ummmmmmm


----------



## steadygrowin' (Aug 14, 2009)

some G.D.P. for ya


----------



## howak47 (Aug 14, 2009)

1st is da Purp and 2nd pic is the Iran kush ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 14, 2009)

nice nugs howak. is the Iran kush actually from Iran?


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 14, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> 3 grams of kief from the BBxak...



That shit i wana in my system
lol be careful with that


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 15, 2009)

hahaha... it went into some cookies along with some honey oil and buds. those were some dam good cookies.


----------



## Purple^stars (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice Bud Dankness guys!!! Here are some of my first auto flowering grow. This was some really fruity bud to smoke smelt like and mango and oranges.
*
Snowryder*

 

 


And here was some Ak47 Kief


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 15, 2009)

ahh those all look yummy!


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 15, 2009)

very very yummy indeed ...... darn good cookies ..... no understatement there .... try like blow-the-fuk-off-the-top-of-your-head cookies. hahahahaha! I be thinking I need to make me some kief .... where the fuk is my to-do-list? later, walk on!!~~~~~ 


floridasucks said:


> hahaha... it went into some cookies along with some honey oil and buds. those were some dam good cookies.





Purple^stars said:


> Nice Bud Dankness guys!!! Here are some of my first auto flowering grow. This was some really fruity bud to smoke smelt like and mango and oranges.
> And here was some Ak47 Kief





fried at 420 said:


> ahh those all look yummy!


----------



## GangaFarmer420 (Aug 19, 2009)

Blueberry crossed with polecat = DANK ASS WEED, this is what i be smokin everyday and everynight, 25 a 8th 50 a quarter, this shit hits your head like a mortar haha i like rhyming i aint rappin in case someone thinks i was trying too lol..
tell me what you think, this is what you find in the province of BC!!


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 19, 2009)

some dank shit there ganjafarmer..


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 19, 2009)

this bud looks kinda weak and leafy but it will blow ur head off. this stuff is so good and sweet. miami haze...








unknown indica...








some sweet flowery shit...


----------



## GangaFarmer420 (Aug 19, 2009)

veryy nice
looks damn tastey


----------



## nepali grizzly (Aug 20, 2009)

some indoor nepalese grizzly x hashplant.


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Aug 20, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> this bud looks kinda weak and leafy but it will blow ur head off. this stuff is so good and sweet. miami haze...


 
looking like sum Fire. wish i could blaze on up with ya. Keep on repin FL brah. 

+ rep


----------



## zing. (Aug 20, 2009)

Do you guys know any vendors to help me out?


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Aug 20, 2009)

nepali grizzly said:


> some indoor nepalese grizzly x hashplant.


 
that is sum real nice indoor fire. enjoy the smoke + rep


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 20, 2009)

thanx FL, if ur ever in miami i would smoke one with ya.


----------



## liquidphire (Aug 20, 2009)

From Amsterdam first 2 and Hawaii the last 2... 

I love Hawaii!!


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 24, 2009)

my friend's first plant. dank..


----------



## HIGHFLY (Aug 27, 2009)

Yum yum yum smoke dat shit up my niggas


----------



## GangaFarmer420 (Aug 28, 2009)

feast your eyes on some wholesome Black Crack. Aka Poor mans hash.

Tar From Pipe Rolled Into A Ball.

This shit will take you by the booboo

Takes alot of dedication to produce a nice ball.

lol.


----------



## Purple^stars (Aug 28, 2009)

nice ima try my pipe resin.


----------



## yeeeuhitsadam (Aug 28, 2009)

some afgoo
pipe resin is gross and more harsh btw

http://i26.tinypic.com/k4v5ep.jpg


----------



## yeeeuhitsadam (Aug 28, 2009)

some afgooey.
http://i26.tinypic.com/k4v5ep.jpg


----------



## bikeskill (Aug 28, 2009)

resin is NASTY, but if thats all you got, smoke it. AND THAT IS NOT COMPAREABLE TO HASH AT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GangaFarmer420 (Aug 28, 2009)

Sure its comparable, they are both moldable , they both get you high, they both packed full of THC, one just tastes nasty, and one costs more then the other, and i find resin is easy on the lungs unless you been smokn crackin your pipe lately. i can take massive tokes and not even cough.


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 28, 2009)

yeaaaa resin hits!! im with you ganja, i just smoked a bowl of that crap and im highhh..


----------



## GangaFarmer420 (Aug 28, 2009)

yeah its like your pipes way of saying Thank You for smokin out of me lol


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 28, 2009)

I love seeing all these people's different nugs subscribed!


----------



## bikeskill (Aug 28, 2009)

No it's like your pipe saying here let me take a shit in your lungs for being broke. it is easyer on the lungs because it is NOT packed full of thc and no it is not compareable!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slickboy (Aug 28, 2009)

Aye pot head r u ffrom orlando


----------



## GangaFarmer420 (Aug 28, 2009)

bikeskill said:


> No it's like your pipe saying here let me take a shit in your lungs for being broke. it is easyer on the lungs because it is NOT packed full of thc and no it is not compareable!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LMAO did you just say that resin didnt have thc in it??? LMFAO, fuck thats rich, okay man whatever you say LOL, no thc in resin is like saying cars dont have engines LOL, resin is THC residue from the smoke thats why its plyable.. and dont diss peeps for bein poor, if thats all you got too smoke then its better then nothin, only in a perfect world would everyone who smokes weed have an unlimited supply of herb so they never have to smoke resin.


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 28, 2009)

bikeskill said:


> No it's like your pipe saying here let me take a shit in your lungs for being broke. it is easyer on the lungs because it is NOT packed full of thc and no it is not compareable!!!!!!!!!!!!!




hahahahah.. the truth hurts.


----------



## Purple^stars (Aug 28, 2009)

Man that pipe resin last night was not nice!


----------



## mariapastor (Aug 28, 2009)

ppp from my last harvest


----------



## GangaFarmer420 (Aug 28, 2009)

Purple^stars said:


> Man that pipe resin last night was not nice!


lol yeah its not super duper but it does the trick when you got no other props.


----------



## GangaFarmer420 (Aug 28, 2009)

mariapastor said:


> ppp from my last harvest


nice bud bro i like i like.


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 28, 2009)

My last harvest


----------



## GangaFarmer420 (Aug 28, 2009)

Very nice job man very nice. what kind is it?


----------



## Angus (Aug 28, 2009)

bikeskill said:


> No it's like your pipe saying here let me take a shit in your lungs for being broke. it is easyer on the lungs because it is NOT packed full of thc and no it is not compareable!!!!!!!!!!!!!





floridasucks said:


> hahahahah.. the truth hurts.



hahahahahahahaha


----------



## exidis (Aug 29, 2009)

hey jcdws what strain is that? Any detail on the grow.. That looks like some BOMB..


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 29, 2009)

It's a hybrid I got from a friend from who breeds,1 strain 3 different phenos.The one with more orange hairs smells very musty and skunky,and has very dense nugs.The lighter looking one is a heavy trichome producer,even the bigger fan leafs have trichomes all over, smells very spicy and piney.I liked the orange hair pheno better,very indica dominant.........couch like high.Great for the evening.


----------



## Purple^stars (Aug 29, 2009)

jcdws602 said:


> It's a hybrid I got from a friend from who breeds,1 strain 3 different phenos.The one with more orange hairs smells very musty and skunky,and has very dense nugs.The lighter looking one is a heavy trichome producer,even the bigger fan leafs have trichomes all over, smells very spicy and piney.I liked the orange hair pheno better,very indica dominant.........couch like high.Great for the evening.


Just beautiful


----------



## GangaFarmer420 (Aug 29, 2009)

thats fucken dank right there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 29, 2009)

exodus(uk) cheese


----------



## bikeskill (Aug 29, 2009)

jcdws that looks like some DANK. ganjafarmer PLEASE read i said "it is not packed full of thc, not that there is no thc in resin. I don't need to be schooled by someone that is compareing resin to hash. I haven't smoked resin in YEARS!!!


----------



## howak47 (Aug 29, 2009)

jcdws602 said:


> It's a hybrid I got from a friend from who breeds,1 strain 3 different phenos.The one with more orange hairs smells very musty and skunky,and has very dense nugs.The lighter looking one is a heavy trichome producer,even the bigger fan leafs have trichomes all over, smells very spicy and piney.I liked the orange hair pheno better,very indica dominant.........couch like high.Great for the evening.


those are sum dank lookin plants man good job keep it up+REP


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Aug 29, 2009)

Heres some of my hybrids, purple mandala#1xpot of gold male,Pot of Gold backcrossed and punna budder x M#1.I have plenty of these seeds but nothing to do with them( no room)


----------



## howak47 (Aug 29, 2009)

Mr.Therapy Man said:


> Heres some of my hybrids, purple mandala#1xpot of gold male,Pot of Gold backcrossed and punna budder x M#1.I have plenty of these seeds but nothing to do with them( no room)


LOOKIN GREAT MAN !!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK  AND IF U DONT HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH DEM BEANS SEND ME A COUPLE ILL DO SUMTHING WITH THEM HAHAHAHAH


----------



## tahoe58 (Aug 29, 2009)

stankiest of stank .... dank .... lovely mate!!


Don Gin and Ton said:


> exodus(uk) cheese


----------



## doublejj (Aug 29, 2009)

Hindu Kush!


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 1, 2009)

south african hash..







hash weed bowl..


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Sep 1, 2009)

sigh.....


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 2, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> south african hash..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yummy thats totally awsome!!!


----------



## airx (Sep 2, 2009)

Started in an 'aerogarden' than outside

 How much longer you ya'lll think it will be before harvest?


----------



## tonykelly (Sep 2, 2009)

weeks m8 lol


----------



## Operation 420 (Sep 2, 2009)

airx said:


> Started in an 'aerogarden' than outsideView attachment 532404
> 
> View attachment 532405 How much longer you ya'lll think it will be before harvest?


End of October


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2009)

5 foot bud, my pal grew.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 3, 2009)

holycrapholycrapholycrapfukinholyholycrap


----------



## robtoker (Sep 3, 2009)

dam u got any close ups


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2009)

ill see if i can get hold of some off the digi cam when i next see me pal


----------



## Richie LxP (Sep 3, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 5 foot bud, my pal grew.



Definition of a DONKEY DICK bud lol

Thats comical man lol


----------



## sensi.star (Sep 7, 2009)

Check what i got,
it aint much but its what i could get
my hansds on for now


This is some "korn"










That "kush"


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man (Sep 7, 2009)

Heres a few pics of trainwreck and hybrids that I took last week Aug.31st


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 7, 2009)

very special looking girlzz ...... excellent work .... Walking on!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## thomas232 (Sep 7, 2009)

Well.. I got a pic of my last bit of KB Headies..
I'm getting more today, and some Bubba Kush. I'll post those pics later


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## thomas232 (Sep 7, 2009)

^^^you would post that right after my pic to make me look bad right?


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 7, 2009)

thomas232 said:


> ^^^you would post that right after my pic to make me look bad right?




hahahaha no wayy.

i wanna see ur bubba kush, u dont have a better camera? or maybe turn the flash on


----------



## thomas232 (Sep 7, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> hahahaha no wayy.
> 
> i wanna see ur bubba kush, u dont have a better camera? or maybe turn the flash on


I don't have any of the BK right now.. + there iPhone pics 
I had a purple pheno the other day.. then i had some really light green bubba kush..
its nice


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 7, 2009)

i had a feeling it was a phone pic. still looks good tho.


----------



## thomas232 (Sep 7, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> i had a feeling it was a phone pic. still looks good tho.


yea, iPhone's def take better pics than most phones..


----------



## steadygrowin' (Sep 7, 2009)

some grand-daddy-purple from north cal.
and im in texas!dont ask how i got it


----------



## thomas232 (Sep 7, 2009)

steadygrowin' said:


> some grand-daddy-purple from north cal.
> and im in texas!dont ask how i got it


GDP I get looks way better, but I was in SOCAL  not trying to be a dick..

Heres some Grandaddy Goo x Trainwreck = GRANDADDY TRAINWRECK


----------



## Budweasel (Sep 7, 2009)

I have no idea what any of these are just thought id through them up here for fun


----------



## thomas232 (Sep 7, 2009)

^^  bud pics bruhh.
Nice plants, lookin sharp.
I'ma load more pics of some dank ass kb in a lil.


----------



## exidis (Sep 7, 2009)

Some sour d , kush , haze and headie blunts before sleep..


----------



## thomas232 (Sep 7, 2009)

Delicious 
I wish I was in SoCal so I could be smokin dank again.. ow well 2 months till i move there 
Heres some KB headies
-The Start 





-Grinded Up 





-





-w00t


----------



## mr.weed. (Sep 7, 2009)

in development, tender!


----------



## jcdws602 (Sep 7, 2009)

Purple nuggz


----------



## thomas232 (Sep 7, 2009)

omg.. I love those purple nugs.. I had some Purple Bubba Kush.. it was sooo good 
Im drooling..


----------



## cAlL mE lOg HeAd (Sep 7, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> jealous? lol
> 
> this is like a party where everybody brings their girlfriends (homegrown nugs)...
> 
> ...


i was dying when i read this shit


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 7, 2009)

jcdws602 said:


> Purple nuggz


 
there we go... thats wassup!!


----------



## poke smot420 (Sep 8, 2009)

in order: lavender, (from left to right) purple trainwreck, grapefruit, bubba kush, the clumps of nugs are (sour mango, purple, lavender, sharks breathe, diesel, then , OG kush


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 8, 2009)

got to be some of the best ive seen.


----------



## mariapastor (Sep 9, 2009)

thats the shit i smoked from up north what strain is that???????


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Sep 15, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> got to be some of the best ive seen.


 
Thats sum fire FL. thats wats up


----------



## howak47 (Sep 19, 2009)

poke smot420 said:


> in order: Lavender, (from left to right) purple trainwreck, grapefruit, bubba kush, the clumps of nugs are (sour mango, purple, lavender, sharks breathe, diesel, then , og kush


damn all that shit looks so good !!!!!yuummmmmm


----------



## steelersfan420 (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## Stinkygreens (Sep 19, 2009)

some bubba kush


----------



## dredredre (Sep 19, 2009)

Comments welcome!


----------



## Stinkygreens (Sep 19, 2009)

a mystery strain..


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 20, 2009)

somethin...









some verrrrry sticky shit...


----------



## Nordyuk (Sep 20, 2009)

Love it, i got some cheese just about to bud.

Any tips to get larger yield at this stage tho.


----------



## bikeskill (Sep 20, 2009)

add some CO2 nordyuk!!!!!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## howak47 (Sep 20, 2009)

jesus of Cannabis said:


>


NICE PICS


----------



## Stinkygreens (Sep 20, 2009)

Some shoreline close up
some of the most stinky and overpowering bud..


----------



## mariapastor (Sep 24, 2009)

its da mutha fucken grrizzz zzzean crizzzackk makes your palms sweat
gren crack organic 16% + 45 days flowering time the stinkiest of all 
skunk x cheese = greencrack


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 25, 2009)

nugs nugs nugs...


strawberry cough 




















a little piece of purple mango on the bottom right..








i need to clean my bowl..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

check out Raidermans bluemoonshine how fucking dope is this 






https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/202689-raidermans-bluemoonshine-querkle-purple-wreck.html


----------



## robtoker (Sep 25, 2009)

dam that shit wood def kick my ass


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 25, 2009)

the IceCremeHoney .... the DairyQueen from TGA Subcool. This is a PreMaturePopCornBud .... the stone is simply astounding .... like NUTHIN I have EVER had before ... and on she grows to full maturity ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

wooooaaaah dude that shit glistens better than most folks xmas trees


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 25, 2009)

AND it lights up ur brain in a VERY similar fashion ..... colours, flashing lights ..... fukin ain't ur typical weed stone ... but I'll take it .... thanks DGT .... 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> wooooaaaah dude that shit glistens better than most folks xmas trees


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 25, 2009)

dam that is one insane pic, just beautiful!


----------



## Richie LxP (Sep 25, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> the IceCremeHoney .... the DairyQueen from TGA Subcool. This is a PreMaturePopCornBud .... the stone is simply astounding .... like NUTHIN I have EVER had before ... and on she grows to full maturity ...



Top Class


----------



## natrone23 (Sep 25, 2009)

PW


----------



## treemansbuds (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello All-
My 1st grow in the foothills near Yosemite National Park. Looks like I have a few of my 22 plants ready for harvest. i will harvest them on Sunday.
Enjoy the bud shots. Strain is "The Purps" and "Masster Kush"


----------



## Budgrowr (Sep 25, 2009)

Heres some og kush from the club and a little bit of hash


----------



## 46and2 (Sep 25, 2009)

treemansbuds said:


> Hello All-
> My 1st grow in the foothills near Yosemite National Park. Looks like I have a few of my 22 plants ready for harvest. i will harvest them on Sunday.
> Enjoy the bud shots. Strain is "The Purps" and "Masster Kush"


Definitely post some dried pics ,Very nice,That looks yummy....


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 25, 2009)

looking like a mihty fine harvest is in the making ... good luck and strong energy.


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 25, 2009)

This is some really good dank i got last night!


----------



## Richie LxP (Sep 25, 2009)

natrone23 said:


> PW



Suger coated lol


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice Find Natrone. How much is that pickup cost. Care to share :-/ looks fire

+ rep


----------



## JBLherbals (Sep 26, 2009)

It's just the regs looks super dense but thats wat i think i live on central coast cali


----------



## volcomrider157 (Sep 26, 2009)

This one is hanging right now. White Widow


----------



## JBLherbals (Sep 26, 2009)

purple stars bud looks like rotted bammer bud


----------



## skunky218 (Sep 26, 2009)

How everyone doin?? Best bud porn out there. thanks to everyone that shows off the chronic. i love to see the great fruits of the earth. Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 28, 2009)

kief time..


----------



## volcomrider157 (Sep 28, 2009)

dude yer gonna get sooo high!


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 28, 2009)

i am haha, but that was a few days ago.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 28, 2009)

Heres sum dank shit i got today smells and taste like blueberrys!!!! got me so fucin stoned


----------



## Blue Moonshine1 (Sep 28, 2009)

lotsa great pics on here!!!! great thread here is my kalimist she is 26 days into flowering here!!!


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 28, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Heres sum dank shit i got today smells and taste like blueberrys!!!! got me so fucin stoned


looks like a fuckin cheese ball. dankk!


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 29, 2009)

howak47 said:


> Heres sum dank shit i got today smells and taste like blueberrys!!!! got me so fucin stoned


Dank bud man!!!


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Sep 29, 2009)

no fans of bud swapping here?



Floridanpuffnpuff


----------



## howak47 (Sep 29, 2009)

Floridianpuffnpuff said:


> no fans of bud swapping here?
> 
> 
> 
> Floridanpuffnpuff


BUD SWAPPIN?LIKE BY MAIL?


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 29, 2009)

never heard of bud swappin..


----------



## Purplekrunchie (Sep 30, 2009)

It sure is hard to wait on my harvest seeing all these yummy pics, I am taking my outdoor NL this week though, which requires a road trippy. Those are all 6 to 7 feet tall. Will post pics asap.


----------



## kiwiskunk (Sep 30, 2009)

do americans pay $150us for half a o


----------



## dirtnap411 (Sep 30, 2009)

kiwiskunk said:


> do americans pay $150us for half a o


I get an ounce of bomb for $175, I'm getting one tomorrow, I'll post pics.

Dirt


----------



## volcomrider157 (Sep 30, 2009)

dirtnap411 said:


> I get an ounce of bomb for $175, I'm getting one tomorrow, I'll post pics.
> 
> Dirt


Boy I wish I could get an oz. for $175 I'd flip that shit and make bank. an oz. of the good stuff here goes for $300-$320 on average. Shit I've sold halfs for that price before.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 30, 2009)

shut up and post pics..........







haha jk...


----------



## robtoker (Sep 30, 2009)

wtf dam that what i sell ounces for where do u livei wanna sell my crop to u


----------



## LuciferX (Sep 30, 2009)

Jack Herer I bought last week


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Oct 1, 2009)

Ill make up a secret handshake for bud swappin. 

and yes... im blazed out of my mind rite now


----------



## chiefbootknocker (Oct 1, 2009)

It may not be as dank as others, but she was my plant, and I still love her


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2009)

looks pretty dank to me chief!


----------



## volcomrider157 (Oct 1, 2009)

lol! florida, is that yours?


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 1, 2009)

volcomrider157 said:


> lol! florida, is that yours?


hah no i wish. somethin i picked up a while ago.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2009)

exodus cheese


----------



## Richie LxP (Oct 1, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> exodus cheese



Looks fairly hardcore lol

Good shit.


----------



## poplars (Oct 1, 2009)

chiefbootknocker said:


> It may not be as dank as others, but she was my plant, and I still love her


maybe I'm just hella stoned, but that second pic looked like a flexing arm muscle


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Oct 2, 2009)

poplars said:


> maybe I'm just hella stoned, but that second pic looked like a flexing arm muscle


...... what?

lol yea must be hella stoned.


----------



## volcomrider157 (Oct 2, 2009)

yea dude you are stoned but so am I and I can relate to that post


----------



## chiefbootknocker (Oct 3, 2009)

volcomrider157 said:


> yea dude you are stoned but so am I and I can relate to that post


 

LOL That's funny guys.....and now for my Sativa feno from the same grow. Same shit, but much more sticky. I really needed gloves to manicure her. I had to use carb cleaner to clean my hands. LOL


----------



## GangaFarmer420 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Here's a bud from my current purple kush grow. yea its not dry like all the other bud pics but you'll get an idea   its not completely done, it will still produce more tri's yet. the fuckin epicenter on this bitch is hard as rock and the plant material is literally frosted with tris too the point you cant see the true colour of the clusters.*
*




*


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 4, 2009)

here's my smokables for the evening to accompany my double espresso after dinner ... some top44 and some DairyQueen .... oh yea .. I'ma luvin it.


----------



## Hodgegrown (Oct 4, 2009)

This will be going in the jars tomorrow..


----------



## Oskilatah (Oct 4, 2009)

bho anyone?


----------



## bud mike (Oct 5, 2009)

good weed. do you know what strain it is.


----------



## c5rftw (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## volcomrider157 (Oct 5, 2009)

very nice buds, I'll be showing more very soon as I will be chopping the first of my Armageddons tonight...but damn Tahoe I always love lookin at your av pictures. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2009)

psychosis 8.5 weeks


----------



## GangaFarmer420 (Oct 10, 2009)

My purple kush freshly trimmed. outdoor.


----------



## Bucket head (Oct 11, 2009)

damn looking good with the purple...


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 11, 2009)

yea that PK looks like it was dipped in purple candy...niceee


----------



## volcomrider157 (Oct 13, 2009)

this is what I have hanging now, (outdoor.)


----------



## clouds (Oct 15, 2009)

my girl her 1st try today 5 out of 5 say its fire sorry the ones that are crazy purple are not done yet will post later


----------



## moonshield (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow its been too long since I've seriously been on this shit and all I gotta say is Niicee. I love lookin at peoples homegrown weed, and I love this awesome community/bud porn thread all you photosharers have helped create. Seriously though Ill be putting in my fair share in due time. I have a plant that is 7.5 weeks into flower and im harvesting it in 10-14 days, so I will share those pictures. Plus alot of stuff I've been packin in my pipe and SMOKIN! KeeP ON BURNING E'erday fellow pot connosuiers


----------



## moonshield (Oct 15, 2009)

Love the crazy kief pictures too btw


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (Oct 15, 2009)

Some of my recent homegrown












My first attempt at making hash. Used the gumby method (water and ice).


----------



## Purple^stars (Oct 16, 2009)

Hodgegrown said:


> This will be going in the jars tomorrow..


Those are some nice buds man, what are you drying them in?


----------



## Cassegrain (Oct 16, 2009)

Alaskan Kush


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 16, 2009)

harvested a small plant.. 12.6 grams..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

all in the bho tube???


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 16, 2009)

me?... no, im smokin on that... it has a great taste.

all the trim went to BHO but i should have waited for more.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

hahah kool man toke on


----------



## Juan Valdez (Oct 16, 2009)

" The Church " by Greenhouse seeds

Guerrilla grown 8-9 week flower

Small yeild on this strain 2-3 oz/plant. Smoke is nice, has a strong potpourri/perfume aftertaste, high is well balanced with the social effect that greenhouse states.


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 17, 2009)

yumm 2-3 oz aint bad.


----------



## slabhead (Oct 17, 2009)

still going






and growing





and going


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 17, 2009)

those are some cool shaped buds.. looks like they be good to beat someone over the head with. hah.. what strain?


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 17, 2009)

alpha diesel grown organically by bonghits4all. good shit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2009)

i haz cheeze


----------



## volcomrider157 (Oct 19, 2009)

hey don is that indoor or outdoor?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2009)

indoor coco under a 600 hps stinks like nothin else


----------



## volcomrider157 (Oct 20, 2009)

I thought it might be. thats cool, same light Im runnin indoors.


----------



## zachn88 (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## monkeyinthemist (Oct 22, 2009)

po




p rock


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Oct 22, 2009)

Got bag appeal?  
















































Links cause I have a feeling that didn't work... :/ 3 more days til chop chop
http://s594.photobucket.com/albums/tt23/erkelsgoo/Mobile Uploads/?action=view&current=IMG00978.jpg

http://s594.photobucket.com/albums/tt23/erkelsgoo/Mobile Uploads/?action=view&current=IMG00979.jpg

http://s594.photobucket.com/albums/tt23/erkelsgoo/Mobile Uploads/?action=view&current=IMG00981.jpg

http://s594.photobucket.com/albums/tt23/erkelsgoo/Mobile Uploads/?action=view&current=IMG00982.jpg

http://s594.photobucket.com/albums/tt23/erkelsgoo/Mobile Uploads/?action=view&current=IMG00983.jpg

http://s594.photobucket.com/albums/tt23/erkelsgoo/Mobile Uploads/?action=view&current=IMG00984.jpg

http://s594.photobucket.com/albums/tt23/erkelsgoo/Mobile Uploads/?action=view&current=IMG00985.jpg

http://s594.photobucket.com/albums/tt23/erkelsgoo/Mobile Uploads/?action=view&current=IMG00986.jpg


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (Oct 23, 2009)

whats getting chopped next week


----------



## Relaxed (Oct 24, 2009)

RhymesWithGosh said:


> whats getting chopped next week


What the hell is that! Juess...


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (Oct 24, 2009)

Relaxed said:


> What the hell is that! Juess...


would you believe me if i said it was top 44?


----------



## monkeyinthemist (Oct 24, 2009)

RhymesWithGosh said:


> would you believe me if i said it was top 44?


 maybe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 25, 2009)

nope ! lol nice nugs man really tight! rep!


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 25, 2009)

PurpleGooey .... small popcorn bud from a side branch .... I've lost track of time ... these have been taking forever, but I'll just let'em grow ...


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 25, 2009)

that be some dank!


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh I can't fukin wait to torch some of this when she be all plump and ripe and ready to cause crazy waves ...


floridasucks said:


> that be some dank!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2009)

what the hell is that florida???? looks like what i threw out after making butter?!!?






querkle


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 26, 2009)

its a 5.6gram chunk of hash with a bunch of bud mixed in. the hash was made with acetone thats why its black and this was only from stems and fan leaves.

beautiful querkle btw...


----------



## Bunghullio (Oct 26, 2009)

her's some of my goodies


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> its a 5.6gram chunk of hash with a bunch of bud mixed in. the hash was made with acetone thats why its black and this was only from stems and fan leaves.
> 
> beautiful querkle btw...



aaaah i get ya! kool way to use your leftovers man! 've never tried the acetone method


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 26, 2009)

bubba kush and cheese. shit exotics here run 500 to 600 an oz. u guys have it made but as a grower here its like lottery every harvest


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 26, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> bubba kush and cheese. shit exotics here run 500 to 600 an oz. u guys have it made but as a grower here its like lottery every harvest


looks like some dank... prices run the same here in miami.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 26, 2009)

miami, i was jus down there. got a cuz in orlando an i docked my cruise ship in miami wen we went to the islands. yea bro shits very fuckin expensive here, thats y im here learnin from all u guys. big money here in chi


----------



## cheifin561 (Oct 26, 2009)

hahah i no you got hella hella cash^^^ prolly like a cuban or somethin


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Oct 26, 2009)

With all the Florida talking going around i guess we need to represent. 

as usual always puffin on dank goodness. 

mango:






blue cheese:






ak48:







FL Represent

Stay high. 

puffnpuff


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 29, 2009)

Recently harvested nuggz With the help of Purple maxx and Gravity.....love that shit


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Oct 29, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> bubba kush and cheese. shit exotics here run 500 to 600 an oz. u guys have it made but as a grower here its like lottery every harvest


damn that's a humongous sack for an oz.


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Oct 31, 2009)

Happy Halloween !

Puff Puff PASS


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

trainwreck














kief from my plants...








i pressed some of the kief in my hand and turned it into a the little chunk u see there


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 2, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> trainwreck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fffffffff that's a lot of kief.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

yea im still workin on it..


----------



## 46and2 (Nov 2, 2009)

Some "Kind" I'm Sampling ready for Jars


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 2, 2009)

well..... Im smoking it 

in fact.... you should ALL come over and smoke some too...... plenty of room for all


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

pack one for me that looks delicious.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 2, 2009)

damn it..... knew I should of let me buddy clean out my bong before he left oh well...... hold on...... poke poke poke...... break and crumble break and crumble..... stuff stuff.... there yah go


----------



## xGanjaFarmer (Nov 2, 2009)

some killer


----------



## axshirski (Nov 2, 2009)

This great pictures, thank you for sharing them. I will return to post the picture on this forum and you'll find them great.


----------



## slomoking13 (Nov 2, 2009)

Wish i had a better camera..


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (Nov 2, 2009)

This went into jars today


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

nicee... what strain?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 2, 2009)

TONS of fire going around


I Love It!!


----------



## klmmicro (Nov 2, 2009)

SC3Stoner said:


> Got some of this purple yesterday. Bombest shit Id seen in a while!


Love purple strains. Not just for the effect, but I think it looks great.


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (Nov 2, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> nicee... what strain?


Top 44... i love this strain. Trichomes galore, sweet scent, was ripe after 7 weeks flowering they're very fast finishing, and the high is lovely


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

yea she looks like a winner for sure.


----------



## xGanjaFarmer (Nov 2, 2009)

some other killer


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

eye candy.. this thread is great.


----------



## slomoking13 (Nov 3, 2009)

jcdws602 said:


> Recently harvested nuggz With the help of Purple maxx and Gravity.....love that shit


Is this a purple strain or did you get that effect with the purple maxx? just wondering because i was reading some reviews on the purple maxx.. some people argue it only helps bring out the purple and some people claim it will actually induce purple on it's own.... Nice buds either way!


----------



## poplars (Nov 4, 2009)

I fucking love the diversity of cannabis.


----------



## hotshot323232 (Nov 6, 2009)

Heres my plant
master kush
like 2 or 3 weeks into flowering
im using Snow Storm Ultra
i know i got a crappy grow room lol
but thats all that i could afford right now


----------



## HotShot7414 (Nov 6, 2009)

RhymesWithGosh said:


> This went into jars today


looks like you sprinkled sugar on it SWEEEEEEET!


----------



## High Hopes (Nov 7, 2009)

Cut me a ittle slack took the pitchure with camera phone .The pitchure dosent do it justice it has a berry menthol smell.






DSC00047.jpg (69.8 KB)


----------



## High Hopes (Nov 7, 2009)

After i saw some of the sticky icky on this page i dident want to put mine on here . Good job everyone.


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 7, 2009)

slomoking13 said:


> Is this a purple strain or did you get that effect with the purple maxx? just wondering because i was reading some reviews on the purple maxx.. some people argue it only helps bring out the purple and some people claim it will actually induce purple on it's own.... Nice buds either way!


It's a purple strain.....I use purple maxx _snowstorm_ and i have heard the same but I use it for it's capabilities to increase resin production which are pretty impressive....actually check out these pics the first one is before purple maxx snowstorm the second after....I actually saw more purple without using purple maxx snowstorm??????


----------



## TheDankness (Nov 9, 2009)

Here's a quarter of skunk buds I just picked up. Taste is just your standard skunkiness, but the high is very up and powerful, my favorite kind of high. Also, my cats. Gotta rep the midwest.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 9, 2009)

random nugs...






this stuff smells and tastes like citrus flowers.











a premature nug from a bagseed im growin. it smells like strawberries soo much!











smells even more when its dry...


----------



## Dr. Haze (Nov 9, 2009)

moonshield said:


> your jealous of the SkunkxHaze...


 i have the same scale!


----------



## poplars (Nov 9, 2009)

here's my bud porn :


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 10, 2009)

acetone hash..


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Nov 10, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> acetone hash..


acetone hash!? care to share the details?? i thought i'd heard of it all...i'm assuming similar to iso hash?


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 10, 2009)

yea its pretty easy. i fill a patron bottle (dont have to be full) with dry chopped trim, stems, bud, whatever u want. minus fan leaves. then fill it with acetone till it covers your trim and shake it around for a while. get a metal strainer and pour it thru that onto glass. u wont be able to pour it all out so dry what u poured and keep mixing it around and repeating. have a hair dryer or heat gun ready to evap it. and if ur doing this u want to have a mask cause theres alot of fumes and open ur windows. 

it took me half a can of acetone to make what u saw. 
after its all dry get 2 new razor blades to scrape it up and u have actone hash. if its to sticky to handle grind up bud till its powder and add it like flour to dough until it becomes the right consistency. 

enjoy... and remember acetone is flammable!


----------



## canadianchronic (Nov 11, 2009)

kushykushkushy said:


> bubba kush and cheese. shit exotics here run 500 to 600 an oz. u guys have it made but as a grower here its like lottery every harvest





thats crazy, i pay 180$ for a bag of weed like that in canada.


----------



## HIGHFLY (Nov 11, 2009)

ahaha im diggin dat patron bottle wit da buds inside G-SHIT


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 11, 2009)

HIGHFLY said:


> ahaha im diggin dat patron bottle wit da buds inside G-SHIT


hah.. thanx.. only the best.


----------



## LogHead (Nov 11, 2009)

46and2 said:


> Some "Kind" I'm Sampling ready for Jars


sorry man hate to correct you but the word i think your looking for is "KINE". hawaiian word for "excellent"


----------



## LogHead (Nov 11, 2009)

not going to lie it looks tasty too


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 11, 2009)

i thought it was kind.. meaning kind bud. as in, its kind for your mind.

BTW i love ur avay loghead, suites your name well.


----------



## LogHead (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah i used to think it was kind bud too. then my Hawaiian friend told me otherwise.

ha ha thanks yeah my av is pretty well suited for me i think. all i do is blow trees


----------



## MartinezTree (Nov 12, 2009)

Purple skittles


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 12, 2009)

MartinezTree said:


> Purple skittles


jeeeeeesuuus


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2009)

querkle


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 13, 2009)

beautiful.. whats with the glove?


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## slomoking13 (Nov 13, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


>


Gooey strains are one of my favorites! so tasty


----------



## GangaFarmer420 (Nov 16, 2009)

nice that gooy shit looks like da bomb, gotta love the purps


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 16, 2009)

and she be dried and jarred. Now a little quiet dark time to cure her buns ..... hhmmmmmmm!!!~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## videobud (Nov 16, 2009)

I like your cheese patty vb


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 16, 2009)

my current grow


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 16, 2009)

NICE!!!! REALLY Nice!!


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 16, 2009)

thx man, 65w CFLs and bubbleponics


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 16, 2009)

wow shes a beauty... what strain?


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 16, 2009)

the one, the only, Purple Haze


----------



## True Stoner (Nov 16, 2009)

KushKing949 said:


> i can easily put all those pics to shame haha and i have more as well i just got lazy lol after 10
> 
> 1. green houses super silver haze my buddy grew this it was straight fire
> 2. gods gift
> ...


I wish i could get my hands on some of that sweet shit right there!! Man you are a lucky son of a bitch thats for sure!!


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 16, 2009)

yah i know man, trust me, I love it more than anyone. love your avatar BTW


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 16, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> the one, the only, Purple Haze


say wahhhh isn't purple haze like.. extinct?


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 16, 2009)

w1ckedchowda said:


> say wahhhh isn't purple haze like.. extinct?


apparently not my friend


----------



## Hybrid01 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah I heard the original Purple Haze genetics died out in the 80s. I suppose you could always breed a Haze and a Purple Indica strain and have something similar. Either way, looks really nice man.


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 18, 2009)

Hybrid01 said:


> Yeah I heard the original Purple Haze genetics died out in the 80s. I suppose you could always breed a Haze and a Purple Indica strain and have something similar. Either way, looks really nice man.



i got it from a grower that has been growing for a LONG time, he gave me some clones... this is pretty trustworthy to me and I dont see why he would lie about it... and truthfully, they look so good, who cares what they are called... If i smoke it and see purple... then i'll say its purple haze lol


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## howak47 (Nov 18, 2009)

HERES A FEW PICS OF SOURKUSH AFTER DRYED AND CURED THIS SHIT IS SO DANK !!!!!!


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 18, 2009)

damn that look good nice man


----------



## fallinghigh (Nov 18, 2009)

the original skunky brewster and her offspring the Purple Monkey a hindukush x rockbud crossed with skunky brewster

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/outdoor-growing/51132d1199051896-outdoor-dry-nug-contest-skunky-brewster-2.jpg

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-room-design-setup/620543d1258266871-led-light-users-please-click-purple-monkey.jpg.jpg


----------



## JimiHendrix (Nov 18, 2009)

man after looking at all this weed i gotta smoke a blunt


----------



## jakethetank (Nov 18, 2009)

Wish i could post my white widow, it out does alll.....


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 18, 2009)

jakethetank said:


> Wish i could post my white widow, it out does alll.....


why even say that without posting....

no offense my brother, but this isn't a bubblehead 'lets talk about what we grow' thread


----------



## jahtrip (Nov 19, 2009)

jakethetank said:


> Wish i could post my white widow, it out does alll.....


hahahaha some people!!!!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 19, 2009)

I wish you could post your White Widow pic also cause without it, you're just another troll on RIU pretending to grow.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 19, 2009)

popcorn from my outdoor...











popcorn from my indoor...


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Nov 19, 2009)

florida is that on your cable modem? ha . how much did that yield looks like a quarter in the pic but luv those tri's.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 19, 2009)

Floridianpuffnpuff said:


> florida is that on your cable modem? ha . how much did that yield looks like a quarter in the pic but luv those tri's.


hah.. yea. i put buds on there to dry faster i dono how much it was cuz i keep drying pieces and smoking it. it was less than a quarter, the buds look bigger in the pic.


----------



## humble learner (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## humble learner (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## GangaFarmer420 (Nov 20, 2009)

Humble learner! HOLY DANKNESS!!! what strains are those? and damn good job man that shit is danker then dank its fuckin tank dank


----------



## TeddyPickles (Nov 20, 2009)

This was some dope trainwreck


----------



## GangaFarmer420 (Nov 20, 2009)

fuckin trichrome city bro


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 20, 2009)

ffffffffffff so much dankness in this thread, I can't handle it all! (especially with no bud to smoke).


----------



## TeddyPickles (Nov 20, 2009)

delicious doo doo,

that last bud was Strawberry Cough my bad this was some Trainwreck.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 20, 2009)

that is blue moon in the pics Humble Learner posted......

I gotta bud for yah Wicked Chowda


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 20, 2009)

i cant wait!!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 20, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> that is blue moon in the pics Humble Learner posted......
> 
> I gotta bud for yah Wicked Chowda


yesssssssss


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 20, 2009)

sweet cheezits...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 20, 2009)

Im not fond of cheez its.....


----------



## GangaFarmer420 (Nov 21, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> i cant wait!!



Thats your latest crop?? What strain is that? and what did ya grow it under looks awfully juicey


----------



## jahtrip (Nov 21, 2009)

Blue moonshine x NLX.... = BUNNY BLUE..... 

Next pics of this strain will be up in about 1 and a half months.....


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 21, 2009)

GangaFarmer420 said:


> Thats your latest crop?? What strain is that? and what did ya grow it under looks awfully juicey


yes its my latest indoor. i also have a few outside. its a bagseed that i had nicknamed "fatnug." for lights i have 200w cfl and a 50w hps.


----------



## Hybrid01 (Nov 21, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> i got it from a grower that has been growing for a LONG time, he gave me some clones... this is pretty trustworthy to me and I dont see why he would lie about it... and truthfully, they look so good, who cares what they are called... If i smoke it and see purple... then i'll say its purple haze lol


 Hahaha yeah man. For the average joe who smokes like a quarter a week, a strain usually doesn't mean a lot. I mean, you can name a strain "fucking useless shit bud" and if it was still good pot, I'd put it in my bong.


----------



## stonedoutcam (Nov 21, 2009)

25 GRAMS OF SOME NICE KINE BUDS


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 22, 2009)

haha...


----------



## coldme (Nov 22, 2009)

pretty nice why yellow tips though


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## curious old fart (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## moonshield (Nov 22, 2009)

Lovin' the keif shots Floridasucks. Those are fuckin great. so many great pictures here. I stil don't have a usb cord for my camera hopefully soon though. When i do ill just dump a shitload of budporn on here. Good times


----------



## cronnicnugs (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## moonshield (Nov 22, 2009)

nice looks like it still needs to be cured?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 22, 2009)

Your right, it came out of the jar for the pictures.

peace
cof


----------



## moonshield (Nov 22, 2009)

thats some good weed though. that nug is nice too.


----------



## moonshield (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey If People Have any pictures of very large nugs or branches I would Love to see what you got. We should have little competition or whatever... I'll post what i got the day I get a usb cable.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 22, 2009)

How about this?
Blue Diesel and Purple Haze.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 22, 2009)

Last Harvest


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 22, 2009)

That looks beautiful mane  what kinda set up iz that? what yields and what not?


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 22, 2009)

dangledo, your pics are great...


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Nov 22, 2009)

dangledo said:


> How about this?
> Blue Diesel and Purple Haze.


holy sweet christ is that some covered dank.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 22, 2009)

some early dried/not cured GooeyBreeder/PurpleGooey .... I fukin LUV this ....


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 22, 2009)

fuckin classic man. +rep


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Nov 22, 2009)

never seen purple haze like that where did you get it


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 23, 2009)

ahhh mouth watering.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 23, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> fuckin classic man. +rep


Thank you kind sir.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 23, 2009)

jsteezy1290 said:


> never seen purple haze like that where did you get it


Medical grow-Real Deal Holyfield-


----------



## GangaFarmer420 (Nov 25, 2009)

this thread never ends it just goes on and on my friend!


----------



## dangledo (Nov 26, 2009)

siyrus12 said:


> purp!!! kinda stuff i smoke everyday
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats funny. Stealin images. CAUGHT.


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## GangaFarmer420 (Nov 26, 2009)

c5rftw said:


>



Nice stuff man! was that grown with bubble ponics? what kind?


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 26, 2009)

thank you, yah its bubbleponics... flora nova nutes with CFLs... purple haze clones...


----------



## GangaFarmer420 (Nov 26, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> thank you, yah its bubbleponics... flora nova nutes with CFLs... purple haze clones...


Righht on man, great results forsure. REP+


----------



## miami30532 (Nov 26, 2009)

Dident no i still had a string tide to a branch and broke off


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## GangaFarmer420 (Nov 27, 2009)

nice buds man


----------



## smokinguns (Nov 27, 2009)

Using 400 hatt hps. Love those big buds.


----------



## GangaFarmer420 (Nov 28, 2009)

JUICEY JAMBEREENS!! thats some kushy skunk haze


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 28, 2009)

looks good florida sucks


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 28, 2009)

thanx.. she tastes good too.. 28g's dry


----------



## tone702 (Nov 28, 2009)

heres some nugg shots


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 28, 2009)

tone702 said:


> heres some nugg shots



very nice man


----------



## GangaFarmer420 (Nov 28, 2009)

Smokdidlyicious!


----------



## tone702 (Nov 28, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> very nice man




thankz..that strain was a serious yielder


----------



## Dbud (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## GangaFarmer420 (Nov 29, 2009)

Noice very very noice


----------



## diagnosedashigh (Nov 29, 2009)

Dbud said:


>


i think this is one of my favorite threads on this entire website.


----------



## 600wMediGreenGrower (Nov 29, 2009)

heres my bigbud, i have 3 on the go now, looking to get even bigger colas this time, wish me luck.


----------



## TheDankness (Nov 29, 2009)

600wMediGreenGrower said:


> heres my bigbud, i have 3 on the go now, looking to get even bigger colas this time, wish me luck.


is that sensi big bud or did you pick up a clone somewhere?


----------



## 600wMediGreenGrower (Nov 30, 2009)

TheDankness said:


> is that sensi big bud or did you pick up a clone somewhere?


hi, a friend was growing some bigbud and let it go a little to long, it seeded and he have me a fiew seeds, that was the outcome, not sure where the original seeds where from sorry, nice tho!!


----------



## aitindfh (Nov 30, 2009)

dangledo said:


> Thank you kind sir.


heres my bigbud, i have 3 on the go now, looking to get even bigger colas this time, wish me luck


----------



## 600wMediGreenGrower (Nov 30, 2009)

aitindfh said:


> heres my bigbud, i have 3 on the go now, looking to get even bigger colas this time, wish me luck


???????????? why copy my post?? thats a bit random aint it????????? weird


----------



## acidbox420 (Nov 30, 2009)

Just found this thread lol here's some dank bag seed's i grew out last harvest for now. ill get some good picks of the afghan kush i got going now soon

i love takeing pics with this camera makes me feel all creative n shit


----------



## BosSman (Nov 30, 2009)

this is my first post. all the pics are what i had. idk how u all post the pictures i had to upload em. 781 Mass here.
My little grown experience i had.





Kb


----------



## GangaFarmer420 (Nov 30, 2009)

Fuckin sick buds bro, nice and tight lookin. Nice job! 
Go bagseed!


----------



## acidbox420 (Nov 30, 2009)

ya well 50 bones a bag any seed's ya find are at least good lol and the plants made it real easy they where very forgiving


----------



## acidbox420 (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow im not gonna be the one to kill this thread lol 


Afghan kush Ryder


----------



## dangledo (Dec 9, 2009)

acidbox420 said:


> Wow im not gonna be the one to kill this thread lol
> 
> 
> Afghan kush Ryder


You should get those ballast up off the ground, to get some air flow underneath. They will run 20 degrees cooler. 







oh yea, buds look good.


----------



## acidbox420 (Dec 9, 2009)

dangledo said:


> You should get those ballast up off the ground, to get some air flow underneath. They will run 20 degrees cooler.


 
good looking out


----------



## slomoking13 (Dec 9, 2009)

just harvested the free autoflowering dinafem roadrunner seed that i had gotten from attitude.. 30.4 grams dried!


----------



## sp62761 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey all! I also just found this thread,and i would also like to learn how you guys posts these GREAT photos!I'm about a third of the way through my 2nd grow.( first generation clones from some decent bag weed ). This is a great thread, and i'd like to add a few pic's to it.Can ya help me out?


----------



## acidbox420 (Dec 9, 2009)

close up quike


----------



## binkkybrown (Dec 9, 2009)

SC3Stoner said:


> Got some of this purple yesterday. Bombest shit Id seen in a while!


 That is the most beautiful bud I have ever seen.


----------



## webeblazin (Dec 9, 2009)

Holy shit what is that?


----------



## fallinghigh (Dec 9, 2009)

ORIGINAL SKUNKY BREWSTER





PURPLE NEPAL


----------



## acidbox420 (Dec 9, 2009)

sexy under leaf's lol


----------



## dangledo (Dec 9, 2009)

good lookin out.


Yea man, Get a cookie cooling tray. They work great!!


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 9, 2009)

plant looks un healthy really...






i mean of course its still headie as hell, but leaves are folding down, not lookin stressed though... nit pickin... by bad


----------



## potka (Dec 9, 2009)

This stuffed smelled like cheese and gave me a really nice UP high










Supposedly this is Mr. Nice guy It's quite tasty and strong
















The very last bit of afgoo i got. IT'S SOME FIRE. 






EWWWWWWWWWW...but i got it for free


----------



## dangledo (Dec 9, 2009)

-?


----------



## jerkin247 (Dec 9, 2009)

subscribed  i have a whole hard drive dedicated to bomb bud pics ill have some up soon


----------



## fallinghigh (Dec 9, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> plant looks un healthy really...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAN know wtf you are talking about before you open your mouth. The plant is in 100% top health the droop is the strain, like a good romulan. here are some other pics of the plant.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 9, 2009)

dank dank dank


----------



## Gromit420 (Dec 9, 2009)

Ha ha stupes


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 9, 2009)

my bad, just looked weird from the one angle


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 9, 2009)

purple kush


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 9, 2009)

wow, lookin good... on that fresh ass screen too.. nice


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 10, 2009)

ill thank all the cali growers for the sick bud we get here cuz thats where most of it comes from.


----------



## sp62761 (Dec 10, 2009)

Damn! There's some awsome pic's on this thread.Here's some of my first grow.Good growing!


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 10, 2009)

my last grow


----------



## jahtrip (Dec 10, 2009)

Just got back From Amsterdam


----------



## tone702 (Dec 10, 2009)

strawberry kush..


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 10, 2009)

Maui Skunk


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 10, 2009)

how much is that dragon?


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 10, 2009)

my super lemon haze... enjoy


----------



## sp62761 (Dec 11, 2009)

WOW!! I can just imagine all those tastes and aromas!!


----------



## sp62761 (Dec 11, 2009)

These buds look real tasty!! Makes a person crave a toke! Pardon me while i do just that! lol


----------



## sp62761 (Dec 11, 2009)

more from first grow.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 11, 2009)

hah #4 thats one of the coolest nugs ive seen.


----------



## klmmicro (Dec 11, 2009)

All of these fine looking buds is making me hungry! Bucket Head, love the look of that SLH! Might have to start some in the next few weeks. Have to finish moving first.


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 11, 2009)

klmmicro said:


> All of these fine looking buds is making me hungry! Bucket Head, love the look of that SLH! Might have to start some in the next few weeks. Have to finish moving first.



Thanks bro...


----------



## greenlanter (Dec 11, 2009)

JTR under a mix of 150hps and 275w cfl , earth juice molasses and aloe...cure for two monthsnot much stank but the head high is insane , i be talking to my self ...


----------



## jahtrip (Dec 11, 2009)

Laughing Buddha Flowered for 13 weeks..


----------



## Bigol'Bong (Dec 11, 2009)

best shit ive had around my area has been some of this super sticky NYC diesel, WOW that stuff blew me away, it was grow very well and cured to perfection, next in line was probobly this stuff id got for the first time Cherry Haze, it was a really good buzz, nice taste to it aswell


----------



## fallinghigh (Dec 11, 2009)

Bigol'Bong said:


> best shit ive had around my area has been some of this super sticky NYC diesel, WOW that stuff blew me away, it was grow very well and cured to perfection, next in line was probobly this stuff id got for the first time Cherry Haze, it was a really good buzz, nice taste to it aswell


a small Sour D


----------



## sp62761 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks Florida. I liked it to. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2009)

blue mystic


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 12, 2009)

dammm! i love crystallized leaf edges.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2009)

i cant wait to knock out some honey oil when i crop


----------



## fallinghigh (Dec 12, 2009)

gAVE SOME OF THE JADE MONKEY BEANS TO A FELLOW MEDICAL GROWER
he IS HAPPY..HE IS GOING MONKEY NUTS


----------



## howak47 (Dec 12, 2009)

fallinghigh said:


> gAVE SOME OF THE JADE MONKEY BEANS TO A FELLOW MEDICAL GROWER
> he IS HAPPY..HE IS GOING MONKEY NUTS


hell yea man dat shit looks like sum dank smoke really like pics 4 and 5 were did u get your seeds from??????? ooo yea +REP


----------



## fallinghigh (Dec 12, 2009)

howak47 said:


> hell yea man dat shit looks like sum dank smoke really like pics 4 and 5 were did u get your seeds from??????? ooo yea +REP


 Thanks for the rep seeds I breed were ((rockbud male x hindu kush)male x (skunk brewster a clone only pineapple ak47 eye had for a few years) It gets complicated, and the genes have a few tricks up there sleeves, but they are a basically bad ass plants. In the proses of crossing there brother with OG KUSH and MASTER KUSH ..its just a bunch of fun. i THINK THE MEDICINE DOES MORE FOR ME GROWING IT THEN IT DOES SMOKING IT SO RELAXING AND INSPIRING. everybody should grow something even if it is tomatoes.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 13, 2009)

fallinghigh said:


> Thanks for the rep seeds I breed were ((rockbud male x hindu kush)male x (skunk brewster a clone only pineapple ak47 eye had for a few years) It gets complicated, and the genes have a few tricks up there sleeves, but they are a basically bad ass plants. In the proses of crossing there brother with OG KUSH and MASTER KUSH ..its just a bunch of fun. i THINK THE MEDICINE DOES MORE FOR ME GROWING IT THEN IT DOES SMOKING IT SO RELAXING AND INSPIRING. everybody should grow something even if it is tomatoes.


man that sounds like sum great stuff wish i had a couple of seeds from it .yes i love growing as well ...keep up what ur doin your good at it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2009)

fallinghigh said:


> Thanks for the rep seeds I breed were ((rockbud male x hindu kush)male x (skunk brewster a clone only pineapple ak47 eye had for a few years) It gets complicated, and the genes have a few tricks up there sleeves, but they are a basically bad ass plants. In the proses of crossing there brother with OG KUSH and MASTER KUSH ..its just a bunch of fun. i THINK THE MEDICINE DOES MORE FOR ME GROWING IT THEN IT DOES SMOKING IT SO RELAXING AND INSPIRING. everybody should grow something even if it is tomatoes.


amen!!!! ive goit the growing bug just like that i dont smoke that much i just love growing. your a few steps in front of me, ive just started reading up on the breeding side of things 

sick crop rep


----------



## gitarrengene (Dec 13, 2009)

This is a great Thread!! Love what I'm seeing, Makes my mouth water every time I'm here!

This is what I usually have to smoke. Some sharp, musky, fruity tasting Bio Diesel  
Helps a Great deal with my insomnia and my herniated L1 disc


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 13, 2009)

heres some pics from the past little bit


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 13, 2009)

pics 11-13 and 16-19 are the best of those
currently puffin the last 4 pics shit is bomb, so much flavour and gets u high


----------



## fallinghigh (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## floridasucks (Dec 13, 2009)

lookin sick man! keep it up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 14, 2009)

dude someones kicked your nuts black n blue


----------



## thesurface (Dec 14, 2009)

Super Lemon Haze Cannabis Cup Winnar 08 09 sativa

Wk5 and Wk8


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 15, 2009)

2.5 weeks flowering


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 15, 2009)

3 main tops, at 6.5 weeks, from my last grow, cured up and smokes fantastic














smoking this one right now









trimmed out to this


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 15, 2009)

that bio diesel at the top of page 102 is fucking deadly lookin


----------



## Case27 (Dec 16, 2009)

you've also got to think about how much more "fire" cali bud is compared to most places in the US lol


----------



## volcomrider157 (Dec 16, 2009)

Case27 said:


> you've also got to think about how much more "fire" cali bud is compared to most places in the US lol


colorado is also on that list. =)


----------



## fallinghigh (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## w1ckedchowda (Dec 16, 2009)

sick purple nepal plant.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 16, 2009)

beautiful purpleee


----------



## johndoecangrow (Dec 16, 2009)

white russian 5 weeks in to flower 18 inch cola


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Dec 16, 2009)

bag seed approaching 9 weeks of flowering... 250 watt hps + 100 watts of CFLs....


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## triplep (Dec 16, 2009)

Love the pics


RhymesWithGosh said:


>


----------



## triplep (Dec 16, 2009)

Here are a few pics. I messed up the first time i posted them, but here they are.


----------



## sp62761 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Don Gin.Kinda strange posting to a 4 month old post, but i just happened to notice the unusual cola in this post. I had a plant from my first "bag seed" grow, that looked amazingly similar to this cola! If you know what type of strain that was, i'd greatly appreciate knowing also. Turned out to be pretty stanky! lol Thanks for any response you might have. And btw.. GREAT looking grow man! Good Growing!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2009)

sp62761 said:


> Hey Don Gin.Kinda strange posting to a 4 month old post, but i just happened to notice the unusual cola in this post. I had a plant from my first "bag seed" grow, that looked amazingly similar to this cola! If you know what type of strain that was, i'd greatly appreciate knowing also. Turned out to be pretty stanky! lol Thanks for any response you might have. And btw.. GREAT looking grow man! Good Growing!



sup man! sorry man ive posted loads of pics in this thread help me out. which one are you talking about? and thanks man!


----------



## sp62761 (Dec 18, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup man! sorry man ive posted loads of pics in this thread help me out. which one are you talking about? and thanks man!


Hey Don Gin and Ton. Thank for the quick response! Just wish i had clicked on the "quote" button when i asked the question! lol Anyway.. the pic is on page #309 in your grow journal titled."1rst from seed grow(cowboy style)". Pic # 006. That cola looks amazingly similar to a plant that i had grown in my first.(floro's only grow). Just wondering what strain that was. Yours looks really stanky! As was mine!would appreciate your response, and i've really enjoyed following your grows! And as always..Good Growing!!


----------



## TheDankness (Dec 18, 2009)

sp62761 said:


> Hey Don Gin and Ton. Thank for the quick response! Just wish i had clicked on the "quote" button when i asked the question! lol Anyway.. the pic is on page #309 in your grow journal titled."1rst from seed grow(cowboy style)". Pic # 006. That cola looks amazingly similar to a plant that i had grown in my first.(floro's only grow). Just wondering what strain that was. Yours looks really stanky! As was mine!would appreciate your response, and i've really enjoyed following your grows! And as always..Good Growing!!


There are no pics on page 309 of that thread. This is starting to get annoying man. After reading your first post, out of curiosity I attempted looking for the alleged cola pic in this thread, and I didn't find dick. Then after your next post I checked DG&T's thread on the page you specified. Still didn't find dick. Could you double check to make sure you are directing him correctly, I imagine its even more annoying for him...


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (Dec 18, 2009)

It isnt good weed, but its good stuff. Chocolate stars anyone? I love boomers


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Dec 18, 2009)

It was called "sugar shack" and it tasted of lemons. Tight little popcorn nuggets.


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 18, 2009)

CSI Stickyicky said:


> It was called "sugar shack" and it tasted of lemons. Tight little popcorn nuggets.




sugar shack LOL... that stuff is always in my area.


----------



## Wordz (Dec 19, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> acetone hash..


if you tilt your head 45 degrees to the left the top pic looks like a badass skull wearing a sombrero


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Dec 19, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> sugar shack LOL... that stuff is always in my area.


Than i need to move to your area. That stuff was pretty tasty.


----------



## iTokeGreen (Dec 19, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> yea that little plant was some of the best weed ive smoked and blueberry is an awsome strain.
> 
> this is the BB mom that my BB x ak47 seeds came from...


holy shit this looks beautiful


----------



## nanskies (Dec 19, 2009)

lovin the pics


----------



## sp62761 (Dec 19, 2009)

TheDankness said:


> There are no pics on page 309 of that thread. This is starting to get annoying man. After reading your first post, out of curiosity I attempted looking for the alleged cola pic in this thread, and I didn't find dick. Then after your next post I checked DG&T's thread on the page you specified. Still didn't find dick. Could you double check to make sure you are directing him correctly, I imagine its even more annoying for him...


Hey Dankness. Sorry man! My bad. I'm definitly not posting on this forum to "annoy" any-one dude!Not that big of a deal. Just was curious as to strain of that plant, in the pic. I'm not sure why the pic was on page 309 the other day. I just checked it out, and it seems to be on page 310 this morning.I went to DG&T's grow journal,( 1rst from seed grow/ cowboy style), went to page #309 and it was'nt there.So i went back a page, to #310, and there it was.It's the 2nd of 19 attachments .Pic #006 from Jan. 5th 2009.And if DG&T's read'in this..sorry for any hassle man,and much respect!! Good Grow'in!


----------



## TheDankness (Dec 19, 2009)

Looked at page 310, still not seeing dick... I'm starting to think that our web browsers may format things a little differently so it throws off the number of posts per page. This would cause our page numbers not to match up. What post number is it?


----------



## TheDankness (Dec 19, 2009)

Dude you are crazy, I just found the pic on page 17 hahahahaha. Based on the date you said it was posted, I was able to track it down. Where were you coming up with this page 310 nonsense? The posts on pages numbered in the 300's come almost a year after the one you are referring too.


----------



## volcomrider157 (Dec 19, 2009)

TheDankness said:


> Dude you are crazy, I just found the pic on page 17 hahahahaha. Based on the date you said it was posted, I was able to track it down. Where were you coming up with this page 310 nonsense? The posts on pages numbered in the 300's come almost a year after the one you are referring too.


LOL! man thats some funny ass shit right there!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Dec 19, 2009)

nemesis which i grew.....


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 19, 2009)

bubba kush


----------



## Spoon420 (Dec 19, 2009)

heres some kush at harvest time from my last grow, god i wish i still had some of this stuff


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 19, 2009)

mmmmm kush...


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 19, 2009)

somethin good...


----------



## Bucket head (Dec 19, 2009)

good god... thats some weed. lol


----------



## sp62761 (Dec 20, 2009)

TheDankness said:


> Dude you are crazy, I just found the pic on page 17 hahahahaha. Based on the date you said it was posted, I was able to track it down. Where were you coming up with this page 310 nonsense? The posts on pages numbered in the 300's come almost a year after the one you are referring too.


Hey Dankness. I'm not sure what the fucks going on either man!I'm still pretty new to this site,but when i go to that thread,( again this morning even),i still came up with the same result! Gotta be a browser issue or something else causing the pages not to jive up.Anyway.....at least we got to look at that stanky cola again!! lol Have a good one man,and..Good Grow'in!


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3548241]bubba kush











[/QUOTE]

damn, I wonder if that's the same bubba kush that's crossed in our sour kush's


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 22, 2009)

sry for size of pic..
my last grow, purple haze. 7 gram nug


----------



## c5rftw (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2010)

tga dairy queen


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 1, 2010)

weed cookie...


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tga dairy queen


 
hey don, how did the DQ grow and yeild? and how potent is it?

thanks tons dude


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2010)

sup hooked! it stretched a bit but not hugely, liked a reasonably high amount of nutes, it wasnt massive yeild but i had a lot of plants under my 600 on average i took a little over an ounce off each but im doing a second run with only 6 instead of 12 so im hoping to see a better yield this time round.

it tastes smells and looks fantastic, very strong


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 2, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL BUD MATE. I have harvested 1 AK47 that looked just like orange kush and tasted FRUITY/PINEY. I have pics posted of the grow now under outdoor grows 

VNSMKR


----------



## macdadyabc (Jan 3, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> weed cookie...


AHHHHHHH!! wtf is a weed cookie? i want one or a box of em


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 3, 2010)

its about a gram of weed put in a kief press.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 4, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> its about a gram of weed put in a kief press.


woah that's p cool.

press some kief in there as well, you got a gram of some dizzank.


----------



## First Time Growin (Jan 4, 2010)

fuckkk i need a new camera...
cant even take a picture of my bud i been growing from a bagseed, which is smelling deadly with that lemony ammonia smell


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## floridasucks (Jan 9, 2010)

outdoor chemdawg






fruity






mango haze


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2010)

i hear mango haze is especially good taken optically, scratches a bit at first but once it gets into the blood vessels your on a long trip...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i hear mango haze is especially good taken optically, scratches a bit at first but once it gets into the blood vessels your on a long trip...


thats what i was thinking....lol


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i hear mango haze is especially good taken optically, scratches a bit at first but once it gets into the blood vessels your on a long trip...


hell yea it gives you a "contact" high


----------



## Chuck420 (Jan 10, 2010)

hahaha contact buzz


----------



## burnonehomie (Jan 10, 2010)

SC3Stoner said:


> Alright guys 1 more set of bud porn!


 looks like you gettin high boy


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 12, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> hell yea it gives you a "contact" high


lmao rep+ ......


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 12, 2010)

love that avatar will.

og kush from cali to miami...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jan 15, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> love that avatar will.
> 
> og kush from cali to miami...


looking good mate...got an orange and purple tinge to it by the look of that pic..


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 15, 2010)

how potent is that stuff florida?


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 15, 2010)

one hit quit... very potent and very flavorful, this one little nug stunk up my whole room like i had a pound or somethin.


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 18, 2010)

ak47..











trainwreck on top, romulan on the bottom..






some fire purple fruit...


----------



## jahtrip (Jan 19, 2010)

Ah, i wasnt sure if live plants were alright, i was waiting for them to dry and cure before posting pics. This is one plant of my blueberry X strawberry cough. dryed buds pictures are coming soon...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2010)

tasty lookin nugs jah 

your own cross?


----------



## jahtrip (Jan 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tasty lookin nugs jah
> 
> your own cross?


Yup I had an amazing strawberry cough clone from dutch passions, given to me by a friend, and just before receiving it i was vegging some dutch passions blueberry.... I thought it would be a cool project to keep a male from the blueberry and use some of its pollen to pollinate a few lower branches of the strawberry....  So i did, and of those i sprouted only 2 seeds cause of space issues.... Both were female.. The previous pics are of the nicest of the two, the other one didnt go purple after flush, and gave much sweeter smelling buds but the harvest weight wasnt all that at all... this one on the other hand gave fabulous yields considering the size of the pot, and turned a beautiful purple hue after flush.... The pics were taken the day of harvest by the way.. 

Peace, and ill be posting more pics of the dryed Shtuff soon!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2010)

kool man i take it your planning on keeping it going then? whats the stone like? look forward to some macro porn


----------



## rudy.racoon (Jan 19, 2010)

Some random bag stuff I picked up that I really enjoyed. Its pretty much the same thing i get every since i started smoking again few months ago.


----------



## jahtrip (Jan 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kool man i take it your planning on keeping it going then? whats the stone like? look forward to some macro porn


Well I didnt take any clones from these two plants... but i still got a bunch of seeds, so when i finish this run and free up space, im gonna sprout a bunch of them and find a nice mother.. 
As for the High, i couldnt tell you yet, cause its still drying and i like to wait for the dry and cure to be well done before giving it a try.... 
Ill let you know!! 
I will take picture of another cross i made of Bluemoonshine X Northern Lights which i just harvested also... but that stuff is ready to ccmoke.. 

Peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2010)

ive grown the blue moonshine before, loved it was a really strong stone, i bet its a bit more up with NL in the mix.


----------



## jahtrip (Jan 19, 2010)

There ya go. The last 2 are of Bunny Blue, (bluemoonshine X NL) and the ones before are of the strawberry blueberry

I hope u enjoy
Take it Easssy


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 19, 2010)

those buds look real nice... what the flavors like?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2010)

nice JAH! seems it didnt take much of the colour of the moonshine? as bucket head said whats she toke like!?


----------



## jahtrip (Jan 19, 2010)

THe Bunny Blue, has a very very sweet smell when its flowering, i cant figure out if its more mango of pineapple cause we dont get very good smelling mangoes or pineapples here... Cold cold whether.. faaaar from the tropics
it has now been cureing for 2 weeks and the sweet keeps intensifying, when it burns, its also fruity on the first couple tokes but it goes to a more heavy hashy flavor as the spliff gets smaller... 
in a pipe, if you smoke it in one clean hit, Youll get it all... The sweet vibe comes in and soon after the heavier hashy taste comes through... cotton mouth BIG TIme...
Its been my head stash for 3 harvest now, and im loving it
I grew a couple sativas lately and really came to realize i like indicas alot more... This one is a nice balance between the two... but i wouldnt smoke it before lunch!!  
Peace n happy Grooowin..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2010)

sounds delicious man.

im a fan of a good hybrid a straight indica just makes my head a bit twisted


----------



## SHABOOGY1 (Jan 20, 2010)

SC3Stoner said:


> picked up another sack just now hehe


whats the name of that sticky and where can i get the seeds from?


----------



## slomoking13 (Jan 29, 2010)

free dinafem white widow seed!


----------



## 808Bubbler (Jan 29, 2010)

some pakalolo my sister had.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Jan 30, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2010)

SHABOOGY1 said:


> whats the name of that sticky and where can i get the seeds from?


 
My my shaggy those purps look beautiful!!!! Haven't seen that since I lived in New Orleans few years back. Can you smell it down the block because the stuff there you could smell from ways away...Happy toking...I'll post pics of my personal crop when I'm home....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2010)

meant shaboigy..don't know where the shaggy came from and I'm not even high


----------



## poplars (Feb 1, 2010)

slomoking13 said:


> free dinafem white widow seed!


wow talk about free


----------



## slomoking13 (Feb 1, 2010)

poplars said:


> wow talk about free


i know!.. i like to think of it as simple interest on my initial investment, definately worth the time and effort. Turned out to be one of the better strains too, so good thing i took a clone. vegging in a 5 gallon hempy as we speak. topped it for 4 main colas thanks to uncle ben's thread!


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 2, 2010)

ak47 samples... the rest will come down 2maro. 10 weeks flowering.


----------



## Bobbyjuana (Feb 2, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> ak47 samples... the rest will come down 2maro. 10 weeks flowering.


MMMMMMM...... Nnnnnnniiiiiiccccccceeeeee. That ish looks like fire


----------



## 46and2 (Feb 15, 2010)

*trainwreck*


----------



## jahtrip (Feb 16, 2010)

Beautifulllllllll!!!!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 16, 2010)

OG KUSH^


















































I LOVE cali!


----------



## jahtrip (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow, all those buds loook beautiful!! How much did u spend for all that?... I would just like to know the price difference between here and cali...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 16, 2010)

eighths r usually 50-60 (depends on wat clinic) hash is 25-30 a G. but i think its not that bad wen they give u a free xtra gram, or a brownee. PLUS i got this crazy idea fer a thread from gooin to the different ones, a "Cali clinic reveiw thread", think itll werk?? lol.ive been to about 10-12 of them now from Los angeles, San diego, to Orange county


----------



## jahtrip (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow, thats pretty expensive...  but it all looks worth it... except the hash... 25 dollars for a gram of hash is unbeleivable... out of this world.... you can get Really crap hash here for 1 euro /g... but the most expensive ive seen is 12 euros the gram... which is also pretty expensive and to be honest the 5 euro/ gram is just as good... 
Ive never been to cali... or to the states for that matter but i would love to one day... SO i dont know if a thread on cali dispensaries would work... give it a try ....
happy cccmoking
Peace out


----------



## bill4588 (Feb 16, 2010)

nice. my guy's had blue dream a lot lately but im way out east so i never thought it really was blue dream. but after seeing that pic i think it actually is! looks just the same and smokes great


----------



## turbo diesel (Feb 16, 2010)

grate pics guys the purp is king amazing color


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2010)

Dairy Queen


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 16, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Dairy Queen


FUCKIN SHOWOFF haha haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2010)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> FUCKIN SHOWOFF haha haha


who me???


----------



## LogHead (Feb 17, 2010)

DAMN! don those are some big trees for some small containers like that. no more than 3 gallons by the look of it. i can't believe you haven't had rootbound problems. Great Job!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

airpots! loghead its a revolution in plant pots hahaha 

check it the vid explains 

http://www.airpotgarden.com/store/index.php?app=gbu0&ns=display&ref=airpotworks

tho im using small containers (5L / 1.1gallon) the root mass will be that of a much bigger pot


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Feb 17, 2010)

woah... 

I was just gonna say how come my plants don't get that big in small containers, but man now I know! 

I might checkout some of these. Seems very interesting.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

one of the biggest developments in crop growing in years. 

ill do a side by side comparison of the yeild and pics of the rootball in a thread over the weekend


----------



## fishindog (Feb 17, 2010)

Dutch Passion


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2010)

reminds me of a run DMC tune. its trichy trichy trichy


----------



## Bobbyjuana (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey Don what did you pay for the 5L pots cause i don't do well with *£*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

Air-Pot KITS - 5 Litres - 10 Pack
This is a good size for direct seeding of vigorous species, such as Eucalyptus or Quercus and growing on for one or two seasons.
Price: 
£26.77


----------



## acidbox420 (Feb 19, 2010)

oh man just got some OG Grandaddy Purp and it aint purple but its tastey as hell


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Feb 22, 2010)

acidbox420 said:


> oh man just got some OG Grandaddy Purp and it aint purple but its tastey as hell


 
Yeah i've seen the non purple phenos. Ive got some GDP and it's purple galore. 


Florida Represent. We have that medi grade triple A.

here's just a snapshot of one of my fav strain's im still smoking on in my jars



Diesel x Trainwreck









Lavender:


----------



## Huh?? (Feb 22, 2010)

Some bullshit I've been smokin' on.........


----------



## Floridianpuffnpuff (Feb 22, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> Some bullshit I've been smokin' on.........


 
looks frosty. hows the high


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Feb 22, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> Some bullshit I've been smokin' on.........


looks like some good bs.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 22, 2010)

225 an ounze and the hash was free!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Feb 22, 2010)

I want free hash...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2010)

hahah me too


----------



## Green Cross (Feb 23, 2010)

DJ Short's Blue Moosnhine is the bomb. Great for anxiety, insomnia, and nausea


----------



## rudy.racoon (Feb 23, 2010)

Here's what I jsut started puffing on, picked up from my neighbor, but now he has moved and smoking the shit i have grown. It dont look that great, but it works.


Shit I jsut ran out off






From my first grow


----------



## iTokeGreen (Feb 25, 2010)

i was so high i looked through all 113 pages. an all i can say is my eyes just went to heaven


----------



## jahtrip (Feb 26, 2010)

Sh** son, U looked through all 113 pages... I want wat your smoking!!!


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2010)

dairy queen


----------



## DTR (Feb 26, 2010)

91chem half albino bud


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Feb 26, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dairy queen


whhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaat 

that DQ looks dank Don and you are now officially making me jealous.  haha jk


----------



## STZ (Feb 26, 2010)

This is some Maui I grew this past summer. Its all I had as far as good pics on my computer, but even if I had my camera and stuff I prolly still woulda picked some of this from my jar to take pics of  Notice how the smaller buds all turned crazy purple after the tops nugs got cut? Kinda cool.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 27, 2010)

nice nugs people.


----------



## siccmade420 (Feb 27, 2010)

some G.D.P & Kali Mist


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 27, 2010)

ahhh fuckin dank^


----------



## jonyappleseeds (Feb 27, 2010)

sweett sweeet pics of bud i cant wait till im done with my 1st grow


----------



## drewsb420 (Feb 27, 2010)

some T-Rex just picked up at my local shop Riverside CA




. . . very strong Indica


----------



## Addictiontochaos (Feb 27, 2010)

acapulco gold and my baby girls lol


----------



## FUPAGUNT (Feb 27, 2010)

KushKing949 said:


> bubba kush ,grandaddy purple and sour og kush



I think it moved


----------



## Ragoozo (Feb 28, 2010)

has anybody heard of the strain called Oogle Berry?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2010)

w1ckedchowda said:


> whhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaat
> 
> that DQ looks dank Don and you are now officially making me jealous.  haha jk [/QUOTE
> 
> hahaha cheers bro


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## jcdws602 (Mar 1, 2010)

Redwood Kush


----------



## drewsb420 (Mar 1, 2010)

Bubba Kush x God's Gift


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 1, 2010)

unknown citrus...


----------



## WheresWaldosBUD (Mar 5, 2010)

this is going to my first outdoor grow and i have 97 seeds. I'll appreciate all the help i could get or just come by and check my grow journal out and subscribe. see how everything turns out for my gorilla grow!


----------



## siccmade420 (Mar 7, 2010)

here's some Afwreck and G.D.P.


----------



## drewsb420 (Mar 8, 2010)

mmm love that GDP..


----------



## moonshield (Mar 8, 2010)

hello everybody! Love this shit. Lets keep makin it epic 





The lighter shaky stuff is blue dream nd the big nug on the left is heavy duty fruity. Blue dream is definately better






sour diesel






indoor experiment


----------



## moonshield (Mar 8, 2010)

half of the cola off of my first succesful harvest. Heres the story, a friend and I were on this nature trail thats like right next to a school and shit on a mid june day and we were out on this trail drinking some beers, rippin buts and all of a sudden as I'm looking over the plants in this little flower oasis thing I notice a marijuana leaf. Lo and behold there were two weed plants inconspicuously tucked in like its nobodys business. One died due to nature ravaging it and the other somehow flourished at about two feet tall. To make a long story short I gave it a better home and named it gods gift. Harvested at approx. 2 months flowering and I still thought it could have gone longer... what do you think? fyi it turned out to be a small plant, only yielded 10 gs


----------



## WvMade (Mar 8, 2010)

Nothing great but it works


----------



## moonshield (Mar 8, 2010)

preview nug off of my plant.















2 7 grammers


----------



## BakedinBC (Mar 9, 2010)

man this shit is just NOT fair!!!! damn you californians and your easy to get medical weed!
i have some daaaank ass white rhino right now, but no camera unfortunately sorrreey 
nice pics people


----------



## drewsb420 (Mar 9, 2010)

I love this shit.. so tasty..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2010)

Dairy Queen


----------



## drewsb420 (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice bud mate, looks like it coulda been manicured a bit better tho.


----------



## b0bdyl4n420 (Mar 9, 2010)

moonshield said:


> half of the cola off of my first succesful harvest. Heres the story, a friend and I were on this nature trail thats like right next to a school and shit on a mid june day and we were out on this trail drinking some beers, rippin buts and all of a sudden as I'm looking over the plants in this little flower oasis thing I notice a marijuana leaf. Lo and behold there were two weed plants inconspicuously tucked in like its nobodys business. One died due to nature ravaging it and the other somehow flourished at about two feet tall. To make a long story short I gave it a better home and named it gods gift. Harvested at approx. 2 months flowering and I still thought it could have gone longer... what do you think? fyi it turned out to be a small plant, only yielded 10 gs


so you stole someone elses plant? ever stop to think about how the person who had been taking of that plant felt about you stealing it?


----------



## moonshield (Mar 9, 2010)

@b0bdyl4an420 Nah, never, you see, I am not that considerate. Nah but seriously dude it deserved a better home so I gave it one. It was lucky that i found it. It def wouldnt have finished flowering at its previous home. It was like an abused dog, so much potential but bad conditions


----------



## moonshield (Mar 9, 2010)

ya dousche. LOL what does it matter to you?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2010)

drewsb420 said:


> Nice bud mate, looks like it coulda been manicured a bit better tho.


definately, i was trying a new method apparently leaving those smaller sugar leaves on during the drying process improves the flavour but to be honest i couldnt tell any difference it just made the drying longer and i had to do another trim, 

totally not worth the bother.


----------



## drewsb420 (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh I see


----------



## jahtrip (Mar 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> definately, i was trying a new method apparently leaving those smaller sugar leaves on during the drying process improves the flavour but to be honest i couldnt tell any difference it just made the drying longer and i had to do another trim,
> 
> totally not worth the bother.


Hey don, Hows it going?... 
I use to trim everything off, its true it dries quicker... and its a little easier to manicure when the leafs arent crispy dry... 
But over the years ive discovered taking off the little leaves right before jarring/curing releases the full scent spectrum of your buds just before being sealed... which would eventually come out from a long enough cure, but this way you really get that PUNCH smell everytime you open the jar, from the very first day of curing..=) 
It also protects the thc crystals to have those little leafs around them.... 

 But at the end of the day.. Ìf the bud is good.. No one can complain

Good growin, 
Peace and Hugs, 

JAH


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2010)

easy Jah fella! 

ups and downs smiles n frowns, hahah same old same old mate. hows tricks?

interesting take on the trimming, i must admit the buds do smell fantastic from the off going into jars there was no hay smell at all, but its a lot more effort doing 2 trims but if the cure time is reduced i guess it evens out. 

im all about the best my bud can be so i might start doing it on the reggy but we'll see haha i might just grow a not too leafy strain 

 But at the end of the day.. Ìf the bud is good.. No one can complain

IRIE MON

happy growin fella!


----------



## drewsb420 (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## jahtrip (Mar 12, 2010)

drewsb420 said:


>


prrrrty buds...  My cat wont stop looking at the screen.. and i know its not the mouse pointer its starring at.. heheh


----------



## drewsb420 (Mar 12, 2010)

haha whata smart kitty


----------



## howak47 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## siccmade420 (Mar 15, 2010)

IN ORDER FROM LEFT TO RIGHT: Purple Haze, N.Y.C Diesel, Purple Goo


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Mar 15, 2010)

howak47 said:


>


lookin good


----------



## jcdws602 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Whiteberry*


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 18, 2010)

cherry kush...






fresh cut blueberry...






the prize is inside...


----------



## fishindog (Mar 18, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> cherry kush...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOVE IT


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 18, 2010)

Ghost kush...


----------



## drewsb420 (Mar 18, 2010)

og kush


----------



## siccmade420 (Mar 19, 2010)

my fuckin mouth is wateringkiss-ass


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 19, 2010)

amazing buds everyone! i just loveee the cannabis


----------



## Moobyghost (Mar 19, 2010)

floridasucks, I will kill to smoke that purple. Damn you are one lucky person.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 19, 2010)

Moobyghost said:


> floridasucks, I will kill to smoke that purple. Damn you are one lucky person.


thanx bro... i wish i could sent it out to everyone


----------



## Moobyghost (Mar 19, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> thanx bro... i wish i could sent it out to everyone


Oh there are ways sir, trust me. I am sitting here drooling over that shit. Looking at my bud I got today and I am sad. lol

Here is what is in my pipe:


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 19, 2010)

Moobyghost said:


> Oh there are ways sir, trust me. I am sitting here drooling over that shit. Looking at my bud I got today and I am sad. lol
> 
> Here is what is in my pipe:


nice, 8-bit nintendo weed!


----------



## Moobyghost (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, lol. It is decent stuff. Relaxing, Decent High, but short.


----------



## drewsb420 (Mar 21, 2010)

skywalker


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Mar 25, 2010)

From my first harvest.


----------



## drewsb420 (Mar 25, 2010)

nice first harvest what strain brotha?


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Mar 25, 2010)

Cheers man,just bagseed,it was a really strong indica/body high.I got Afghan seeds for next years outdoor,my first known strain i cant wait.


----------



## drewsb420 (Mar 25, 2010)

sweet man, I got some seeds iv been hanging on to as well cant wait either should be a good season


----------



## voodoofx (Mar 25, 2010)

drewsb420 said:


> sweet man, I got some seeds iv been hanging on to as well cant wait either should be a good season


I've no idea what type this is but it is growing well. Almost 8 weeks of flower.


----------



## drewsb420 (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks pretty dense man, nice 


voodoofx said:


> I've no idea what type this is but it is growing well. Almost 8 weeks of flower.


----------



## siccmade420 (Mar 27, 2010)

some purple kush priced at $65 an eighth


----------



## Handson (Mar 27, 2010)

Some pics

1. Skunk No. 1 

2. Skunk No. 1 hash

3. Some crazy cheese from cutting off dodgy scouser

4. Skunk No. 1

5. Lemon Haze x AK47

6. Lemon Haze x AK47

7. Black Domina

8. Big Bud

9. Outdoor Chiesel

10. Outdoor Chiesel


----------



## Richie LxP (Mar 28, 2010)

siccmade420 said:


> some purple kush priced at $65 an eighth



That is some crazy lookin weed


----------



## lemonskunk man (Apr 14, 2010)

howak47 said:


> Heres sum dank shit i got today smells and taste like blueberrys!!!! got me so fucin stoned


 now thats some dank hairy reisen stuff pure white iv never seen shit like that be4


----------



## BadAndy (Apr 15, 2010)

they really need to invent scratch and sniff comp screens!


----------



## Handson (Apr 15, 2010)

BadAndy said:


> they really need to invent scratch and sniff comp screens!


Ring me on my smell - o - phone LOL


----------



## Wigmo (Apr 15, 2010)

so afgoo is a real strain huh. i thought my boy was just full of shit.


----------



## siccmade420 (Apr 15, 2010)

some BLue Dream i picked up


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 15, 2010)

siccmade420 said:


> some BLue Dream i picked up


nicee.. i had some last week. very good bud.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 15, 2010)

subbed, ill have pics up soon enough.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Apr 15, 2010)

just thought I'd add a few, my very first plant! Wet pix, last pic is dried and cured.


----------



## lemonskunk man (Apr 15, 2010)

Hodgegrown said:


> Super Nova


 now thats the shit big fuck off bags man


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 15, 2010)

blueberry





wet





dry


----------



## jahtrip (Apr 16, 2010)

That blue berry looks bluetifull..=) 
I also took a look at that blue dream on the previous page, and it loooks alot like my cross of blue moonshine with nlx....
Alll so Bluetifull


----------



## lemonskunk man (Apr 16, 2010)

`come on lads weres all the pics of user good medical weed in usa ha use boys are lucky gits swear were i live it takes sometimes 2 or 3 days to get a bit of half decent stuff and its a rip like 100 euro for 6 or 7 grams of import skunk wit spray on it most of de time wish i liveed ib cali or dam hahaha nice pics every1 by de way keep it up


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 16, 2010)

lemonskunk man said:


> `come on lads weres all the pics of user good medical weed in usa ha use boys are lucky gits swear were i live it takes sometimes 2 or 3 days to get a bit of half decent stuff and its a rip like 100 euro for 6 or 7 grams of import skunk wit spray on it most of de time wish i liveed ib cali or dam hahaha nice pics every1 by de way keep it up


just grow your own


----------



## siccmade420 (Apr 20, 2010)

picked up some grape today. hella bomb! smells great too.stinking up my room like hell HEAVY indica


----------



## jimmycent (Apr 21, 2010)

good stuff, sub'd


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 25, 2010)

the grape looks yummy.

heres some ak47..


----------



## xBluntman (Apr 25, 2010)

http://www.glowfoto.com/viewimage.php?y=2010&m=04&img=25-100235L&t=jpg&rand=5303&srv=img5





first grow nothing special just a bag seed of some chron mids


----------



## lemonskunk man (Apr 28, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> just grow your own


i did mate came out well anal some lemon skunk and new york city deisel and lowryder and white widow but since the cops around here bust house's everyday ie( mine also) so cant grow no more its a bummer i was gettin the hang of everythin anal my lemon skunk was so lemony an my nycd was just tropical all over ie taste and smell wish i cud grow this place sucks every1 doesn care wat they smoke over here there's no love for the real cannabis in this country ha well tats my story mate u lucky to be were u are


----------



## acidbox420 (Apr 28, 2010)

lemonskunk man said:


> i did mate came out well anal some lemon skunk and new york city deisel and lowryder and white widow but since the cops around here bust house's everyday ie( mine also) so cant grow no more its a bummer i was gettin the hang of everythin anal my lemon skunk was so lemony an my nycd was just tropical all over ie taste and smell wish i cud grow this place sucks every1 doesn care wat they smoke over here there's no love for the real cannabis in this country ha well tats my story mate u lucky to be were u are


 
Whats with you and anal? and i think hes from florida idk i could be crazy and it is bad here they had over 500 grow ops busted in the past 3 years here if only every state was legal, one can wish


----------



## dr. greenthumbz (Apr 28, 2010)

just curious how are they bustin all these grow ops. i mean a lot of times its sumthin simple like leaves in ur trash.


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 28, 2010)

lemonskunk man said:


> i did mate came out well anal some lemon skunk and new york city deisel and lowryder and white widow but since the cops around here bust house's everyday ie( mine also) so cant grow no more its a bummer i was gettin the hang of everythin anal my lemon skunk was so lemony an my nycd was just tropical all over ie taste and smell wish i cud grow this place sucks every1 doesn care wat they smoke over here there's no love for the real cannabis in this country ha well tats my story mate u lucky to be were u are


haha for real whats up with u and anal. u got that shit on ur mind or somethin? hahaha

im sorry to hear that, try again and dont tell anyone this time.


----------



## dr. greenthumbz (Apr 28, 2010)

purple super lemon haze


----------



## acidbox420 (Apr 28, 2010)

dr. greenthumbz said:


> just curious how are they bustin all these grow ops. i mean a lot of times its sumthin simple like leaves in ur trash.


it was a weird real estate scheme where they pay the morgage for the owners and they have them make one of the rooms in the house a grow op, so they just cheack out all the houses sold by the real estate company


----------



## dr. greenthumbz (Apr 30, 2010)

u know i seen sum shit advertised in hightimes or sumwhere i cant put my finger on it at the moment but it was an ad offering u houses already setup with grow rooms in various locations. i knew it was a fukin oinker scam. i cant believ; well actually i can this just proves a statement that is made by me on a regular. americanz are fukin stupid.


----------



## dr. greenthumbz (Apr 30, 2010)

u got anymore info on that story. that shits fuked.


----------



## purpz (Apr 30, 2010)

In Humboldt, CA. they rent out houses for grow ops & it's perfectly legal.


----------



## acidbox420 (Apr 30, 2010)

dr. greenthumbz said:


> u got anymore info on that story. that shits fuked.


found this real quick http://www.palmbeachpost.com/localnews/content/local_news/epaper/2008/11/14/1114growhouse.html


----------



## dr. greenthumbz (Apr 30, 2010)

Show us sum purpz purp. Where they at?


----------



## purpz (Apr 30, 2010)

well since you asked i did just happen to grab some Purple Kush & some Purple bubble hash that looks like peanutbutter when you break it open...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 30, 2010)

purps X sensi star


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 1, 2010)

TLD YOUR BACK!>!!?!?!?!?! thats some crazy purple dope holy tits


----------



## jahtrip (May 2, 2010)

View attachment 913094View attachment 913096


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2010)

theloadeddragon said:


> purps X sensi star



awesome colour man, mines much the same the stuff is dripping in crystals too 

+rep


----------



## STZ (May 5, 2010)

Heres some of my recent bud. First is some indoor Headband from my homie's March harvest, second is GDP (the same cut im running in the light dep), third and fourth are Afwreck from the same guy's most recent 4/20 harvest, and last is 130g of bubble hash we made with all the trim from the last few runs.


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 5, 2010)

just some Jack Herer.... everyone here missed this harvest.....


----------



## acidbox420 (May 10, 2010)

Pineapple Express my best work yet and its my first run with coco she is stinky


----------



## lemonskunk man (May 11, 2010)

acidbox420 said:


> Whats with you and anal? and i think hes from florida idk i could be crazy and it is bad here they had over 500 grow ops busted in the past 3 years here if only every state was legal, one can wish


it means and all man and i no its shit buzz wit no gud homegrown


----------



## lemonskunk man (May 11, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> haha for real whats up with u and anal. u got that shit on ur mind or somethin? hahaha
> 
> im sorry to hear that, try again and dont tell anyone this time.


hAHA abit now wudnt be back wit a bit pussy haha ahh no it doesnt mean wat ur tink its just short for and all yeno (anal) and its just the police around here cant do jack fuckin nackers ha so have u got anythin on the frow mate wat types of weed have u had lately and wat prices if u dont mind just wondering


----------



## SuperSilverHaze (May 12, 2010)




----------



## floridasucks (Jun 23, 2010)

this thread needs updates. so here you go...




































ak47-






my 8 month cure ak47. 2nd harvest from a reveg.






18.4g bubble hash


----------



## jahtrip (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice pics "florida sucks.." I guess florida dont suck so bad when you got 18gs of top notch water hash!!! I would love to sit for a couple hours, tasting your fine smokes! 8 month old cure of ak!! It all sounds and looks great Im gonna keep a couple buds to cure for VERY LONG too...


----------



## stelthy (Jun 24, 2010)

This is from my 2nd ever grow, but 1st documented, the one on the left is a SKUNK-CHEESE CROSS, and the one on the right is JACK HERER both were very potent and grown under 2x 90W LED UFOs and a 150W ENVIROGROW CFL light, over all dry weight 7.5 oZ  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 24, 2010)

These bud's are from the SKUNK-CHEESE cross, they had an ultimate hardcore smell about them  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jun 24, 2010)

And on the right (the damper looking stuff) is all Jack Herer, These are the best bud pic's I have to date. But upon completion of my next grow I'll add some propper nug's if you would like a link to this grow here's a link  :- https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/281701-2x-90-watt-ufos-1x.html

And here is a link to my latest grow...(yet to be started) https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new.html - STELTHY


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 24, 2010)

wow! nice stuff. please keep it comin, i would love to see more


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 9, 2010)

Mango X Cheese 












HP of shake full of bud for 100..






Purple Kush...












and heres a pineapple i grew...


----------



## tman42 (Jul 9, 2010)

View attachment 1034532View attachment 1034527View attachment 1034526View attachment 1034525View attachment 1034524


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 9, 2010)

what is that?


----------



## tman42 (Jul 9, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> what is that?


Me? First two are Jack Herer and the last three are an unknown strain I was told has been around since the 70's that I lucky enough to have been given a few years ago. Sorry I didn't put any info with the pics I accidently hit send and just went with it.


----------



## jfa916 (Jul 9, 2010)

everybody has great bud good job every one riu burn it up


----------



## xianx420 (Jul 10, 2010)

dude this is some of the sickest weed i ever fuckin seen pretty much in a picture or anything your nuts if thats really your shit is this some clone only strain or somethin


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 16, 2010)

some honey oil i made... and i highly suggest an oil dome for smokin it..











purple kush, my camera gave it more of a green color but IRL its almost black. some of the best bud ive ever smoked.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 21, 2011)

more oil and purple.










sour d





headband


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Mar 22, 2011)

The name is unknown but I know it is from Mr. Nice seed bank, very sweet aroma and taste. Overall awsome but not as good as Jack Herrer or Blue Dream.

some buds are purple some are green but both very frosty.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 22, 2011)

ohh a piece of candy...


----------



## smurf0800 (Mar 23, 2011)

View attachment 1509481View attachment 1509480View attachment 1509479View attachment 1509478View attachment 1509477
just wondering if someome could help as to how much longer you guys think she got to go it about 5 week in my first plant s dont relly know to much


----------



## Richie LxP (Mar 23, 2011)

Roughly another month, give or take.


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Mar 24, 2011)

smurf0800 said:


> View attachment 1509481View attachment 1509480View attachment 1509479View attachment 1509478View attachment 1509477
> just wondering if someome could help as to how much longer you guys think she got to go it about 5 week in my first plant s dont relly know to much


First off good job on the plant, it looks good and healthy. It looks like you got anywhere from 4-6 weeks left depending on if its more sativa or Indica, the sative will take 11-13 weeks roughly to mature so it really depends on strain and trichomes color most people like to harvest at 50/50 milky/amber trichomes so get 20x microscope and get a good look at them trichs before you chop to early or too late. Also remember in the last two weeks a plant is in flower it packs on half the weight so a early harvest can mean a lower yeild and potency. Peace.


----------



## iBlaze DrO (May 5, 2011)

I would want to take some freshly cured bud then roll it in BHO and then the kief. Repeat the process a couple times. Cure again for a month or so and smoke that shit


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 5, 2011)

thats called a Honey Bomb..i make Purple Honey Bombs..it's so potent it almost collapses my lungs


----------



## iBlaze DrO (May 5, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> thats called a Honey Bomb..i make Purple Honey Bombs..it's so potent it almost collapses my lungs



Damn now I want some Honey Bomb for myself


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 5, 2011)

Honey BombS are the shit bro..one or two hits is all u need


----------



## Richie LxP (May 6, 2011)

Wtf are honey bombs? they sound like some sort of sweets lol....Lung sweets.


----------



## angryblackman (May 6, 2011)

Yeah there is a place here in Sac that calls them Forgetful Stones.



> Forgetful stones&#8482;: A blend of Top Shelf Flowers that are soaked in our famous Hashish Oil and rolled in fine Pixie Dust&#8482;. These are for Pain, Appetite, and Sleep! Forget your name, Forget your pain!


CRAZY HIGH!


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 6, 2011)

yea i learned the Honey Bombs from a Co-op in Santa Cruz..they also had this shit called Twilight, it's a hash ball rolled in honey oil then rolled in kief LOL now that is the "lung collapser".. there's a co-op in my city where they take some top shelp purp and soak it in oil then they blow dry it and let it cure for 2-6weeks..that shit's damn good to


----------



## olylifter420 (May 6, 2011)

what is that




Cali.Grown>408 said:


> thats called a Honey Bomb..i make Purple Honey Bombs..it's so potent it almost collapses my lungs


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 6, 2011)

any type of fruity flavored purple bud rolled in honey oil and then rolled in kief and cured for 2-6weeks


----------



## olylifter420 (May 6, 2011)

WOW!!! that sounds pretty tasty!!!!! would the honey oil be canna based?


----------



## floridasucks (May 6, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> WOW!!! that sounds pretty tasty!!!!! would the honey oil be canna based?


it always is. its not oil from honey


----------



## Black RooR 420 (May 6, 2011)

blue dream


----------



## angryblackman (May 6, 2011)

Dispensary buds.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 10, 2011)

lol, why the weights so funny?


----------



## angryblackman (May 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, why the weights so funny?


True weights but only charged 1/8th and 1/4 donation. Sometimes the bags are heavy.


----------



## commandobando (May 23, 2011)

5.0g


----------



## floridasucks (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Tonaloc989 (May 25, 2011)

View attachment 1617683View attachment 1617684View attachment 1617686View attachment 1617687View attachment 1617688View attachment 1617689View attachment 1617690View attachment 1617691View attachment 1617692View attachment 1617693View attachment 1617695


----------



## Hot Spliff (Jul 23, 2011)

Seedsman Original Skunk No1

View attachment 1702900View attachment 1702901View attachment 1702902


----------



## smokinsomeweed (Sep 25, 2012)

man i havent smoked 1 of those wet mangos for so long one of my favourite wraps right there


----------



## ProfaneX (Sep 26, 2013)

Just picked up two lovely strains from my local collective.

Phantom O.G.






Girl Scout Cookies


----------

